# Attention: the 2019 Big Reaper signup and discussion thread



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Sign me up please! Woop woop.. I've been looking forward to this!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm excited to participate in this for the first time!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Sign me up, too! I will send you my info once I get my list put together, but we have a little time (although I’m sure that will go by quick!) ?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Yes, I am going to join in this year. I will put a list together and send my information.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I've been blessed at what I have received over the years, need to really think about this list!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm in as well. Let me get my list together and I'll get my info to you Bethene.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Should I....or shouldn't I....hmmm.....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes...you should!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 3 official....(including me?)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

bethene said:


> Yes...you should!!


Ok Ok


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Don't mind me. I'm just over here by the pool, setting up the bar. Got a new gigglewater recipe to try out on y'all...


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm in again this year! Let me get my list together and I'll pm you.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I’m in! It may take a week or two to get my list ready, but I’m definitely in!

Edited: WOW! I must say I’m really looking forward to this as I thought it would take a while to get my list completed, yet I’ve been working on it for over an hour already!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm defo in - Will send my details shortly - just thinking of my list, surprising how many things I don't like.. lol


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm in! 
Now to figure out a list........


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Sign me up! Been looking forward to this for months!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are up to 6 officially!!! Don't forget to message me your info


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm so in, look forward to it all year to help kick off the season.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

We're in.  We just sent along our request full of what we like and what we're not so fond of. We're looking forward to our very first Big Reaper event. 

By the way, a heads up to anyone who proofs their stuff one last time after they send it, like I do. You've only got five minutes to make any changes before you're blocked out of editing your stuff forever in conversations. It's 24 hours in the discussion threads. 

Learning that the hard way was frustrating. hahaha. At least in this case, only Bethene will see the errors.  (Including the fact that I've been misspelling her name Bethane the whole time.)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Haha....I never even noticed chubstuff!!! Don't know what that says about me?!?!!lol!

We are up to 8!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

remember to post your likes and dislikes in the likes and dislike thread


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Been thinking about this and debating if I wanted to join in this year for weeks now XD Life's a bit crazy with the little monster and working full time. But I don't want to miss out on making things for a victim


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> remember to post your likes and dislikes in the likes and dislike thread


Yes please! It will help your reaper immensely! I always think of something else I could use or need to update my list often. By keeping your likes and dislikes updated you are essentially keeping your reaper updated as well.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Yes please! It will help your reaper immensely! I always think of something else I could use or need to update my list often. By keeping your likes and dislikes updated you are essentially keeping your reaper updated as well.


and it lets us all look at each list and think hey if they are my victim i could do this and so on  pre stocking as per say lol


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

*The MINIMUM value of the gift must be $20.00, please follow this, * 

In regards to what people were discussing in other threads about getting "ripped off"

I think there needs to be a MAX value set as well. Or maybe different tiers? It is frustrating when people decide oh well I'll be nice and spend $30 this time! and the other person who only spends $20. People who want to spend more should be partnered up with those who want to spend more as well. I know in the past I've been bummed seeing someone spending an insanely high amount above $20 and myself only receiving the bare minimum. I'm not sure how much harder it is to organize different tiers and levels into spending but I do think it would help with some of the issues and make it more fair!

*Also, I am in for this year*


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

djgeneral said:


> *The MINIMUM value of the gift must be $20.00, please follow this, *
> 
> In regards to what people were discussing in other threads about getting "ripped off"
> 
> ...


you assume they have spent a highly amount myself i am a very thrifty shopper and have stash i have put away so you may think they have spent way way more then they did . i can speak for my self very rare do i go over


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> we are up to 6 officially!!! Don't forget to message me your info


 sweet the numbers are growing


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i need to work on my list


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am so in-I look forward to these every year. Now where did I put my list........


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

List made... check
Info sent to Bethene... check
Stress under control... check
Now to patiently wait for a victim!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> and it lets us all look at each list and think hey if they are my victim i could do this and so on  pre stocking as per say lol


Been doing this already. I’ve seen several things on the lists that I’d love to tackle.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

unlovedpoet said:


> Been thinking about this and debating if I wanted to join in this year for weeks now XD Life's a bit crazy with the little monster and working full time. But I don't want to miss out on making things for a victim


I took a year off once. Have regretted it ever since.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Bethene another post got me curious, what is the method for selecting the matching? Besides those that specifically say they are willing to ship overseas being matched with overseas (US perspective, sorry) is it otherwise random?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I’m looking forward to the fun. I regret not joining last year.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> List made... check
> Info sent to Bethene... check
> Stress under control... check
> Now to patiently wait for a victim!



lol ok i need to brrow this check list 
List made... check
Info sent to Bethene... need to do
Stress under control... check

lol ok off to get officially in lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok i am official in 
sent my info 
posted to the likes and dislikes thread


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I read on a thread last year where folks received items that were on their “dislike/don’t need” list. I didn’t join last year because of that but thought I would take a chance this year. I can understand being frustrated when that happens and not wanting to participate again.


Anything sent that is literally on the person's "Don't want" list should not be allowed to participate in the future. (Noob opinion, sorry)


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I've checked off all the lists, is it time to start drinking in the bushes yet?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

jimmyMM said:


> Bethene another post got me curious, what is the method for selecting the matching? Besides those that specifically say they are willing to ship overseas being matched with overseas (US perspective, sorry) is it otherwise random?


Yes, it is.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

now the wait for a victim time to look over all those great list


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I've checked off all the lists, is it time to start drinking in the bushes yet?


Isn't it always?
~slides Br1m a gigglewater~
Here, new recipe. Let me know what you think.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I have never done this. Perhaps it's time.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Wait...I must have too much grave dust in my ears. I couldn't have possibly heard that right. People are complaining about being "ripped off" in Secret Reaper??? A complete stranger goes out of their way, invests their time, money, talents, and all too often, an incredible amount of stress, sweat and anxiety to find something to make you happy - and you're pissed because they didn't "spend enough"???? Really??

Secret Reaper is not a business transaction. It's not a little tit for tat. At its core, it's Kindness. It's someone making an effort to make someone else's day - someone they don't know, may never know - just a little bit nicer. To lift their Spirit, just a bit. To lighten their heart. 

And you're mad because the present isn't big enough.

Or because someone accidentally picked something from the "wrong" list. Or sent something that wasn't quite to your liking. Because that's what's important here, right? 

I've been around here for a long time, seen a lot of changes in this community. Some good, some not. In all that time, I have never been as disappointed by what I've seen and heard here as I am right now.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm in! I will get my list together and send it to Bethene. 

Thank you Bethene for hosting this Reaper event and making Halloween special for so many!


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

The Auditor said:


> Wait...I must have too much grave dust in my ears. I couldn't have possibly heard that right. People are complaining about being "ripped off" in Secret Reaper??? A complete stranger goes out of their way, invests their time, money, talents, and all too often, an incredible amount of stress, sweat and anxiety to find something to make you happy - and you're pissed because they didn't "spend enough"???? Really??
> 
> Secret Reaper is not a business transaction. It's not a little tit for tat. At its core, it's Kindness. It's someone making an effort to make someone else's day - someone they don't know, may never know - just a little bit nicer. To lift their Spirit, just a bit. To lighten their heart.
> 
> ...


Unless I don't understand the issue my brief reading of it is that stuff was sent that specifically was on the "I don't want/need" list. That is thoughtless and inconsiderate. There's so much stuff to choose to send...send something the person says they want!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

jimmyMM said:


> Unless I don't understand the issue my brief reading of it is that stuff was sent that specifically was on the "I don't want/need" list. That is thoughtless and inconsiderate. There's so much stuff to choose to send...send something the person says they want!


Perhaps we're reading a different post, but what we read was "It is frustrating when people decide oh well I'll be nice and spend $30 this time! and the other person who only spends $20." There was nothing about the gift not following the list, just a concern that some feel they're not getting as good a return on their investment as someone else from the trade. 

We agree with The Auditor. We didn't think going into this, it would be all about someone expecting us to spend more on them because someone spent more on us. We didn't think it was trying to match someone's budget that exceeds ours. We thought it was about taking the budget we had and trying to make something fun out of it for the person who was chosen for us. It's disappointing to realize that the idea that "it is the spirit in which a gift is rich" no longer holds the weight it once did.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

I’m so excited! I absolutely love this time of year, and despite an insanely stressful summer this immediately made me feel that awe and wonder!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

chubstuff said:


> Perhaps we're reading a different post, but what we read was "It is frustrating when people decide oh well I'll be nice and spend $30 this time! and the other person who only spends $20." There was nothing about the gift not following the list, just a concern that some feel they're not getting as good a return on their investment as someone else from the trade.
> 
> We agree with The Auditor. We didn't think going into this, it would be all about someone expecting us to spend more on them because someone spent more on us. We didn't think it was trying to match someone's budget that exceeds ours. We thought it was about taking the budget we had and trying to make something fun out of it for the person who was chosen for us. It's disappointing to realize that the idea that "it is the spirit in which a gift is rich" no longer holds the weight it once did.


This makes me so sad to see. I love everything I get and just the experience of creating and shopping for others. The getting is nice, the giving is best!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lilibat said:


> I have never done this. Perhaps it's time.


join it is so much fun


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

GraveyardQueen said:


> I’m so excited! I absolutely love this time of year, and despite an insanely stressful summer this immediately made me feel that awe and wonder!


i agree the reaper just really kicks off the season and i love creating and making my victim smile so big


----------



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

I've never seen something like this before! (New to the community) I'd love to be a part of it. How exciting  I'll send my information over tomorrow evening.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Please forgive this message, as i'm new to the forum. Can someone explain what this Reaper gift thing is about and how everything works and such. I understand the secret in sending someone a gift, but how does all this work, and such. I'm really thinking about joining this year but not sure.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

JimmyMM...yes...out side of some specific requests...it is random!!!
As far as the price thing...I collect items all year from thrift stores or clearance..etc. And I craft so something may look like it cost way more but doesn't. But I know in the past folks have barely put any effort in to their gifts. I don't understand that! I enjoy the giving so much. I always want to do the best for my victim. But we can't eliminate folks for that...as much as we might want to.
So for all participating...think about it like "would I like/want this gift?"


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Jaygallo..think secret Santa but for Halloween! And over the world! You sign up following the directions, and I will match you with a victim...and match you with a reaper...you make or buy gifts from your victims list and ship it to them...and your reaper does the same for you!!!!
Any questions you can always message me!!!
Hope I explained it ok


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo hoo...we have 14 officially!!!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

That explains it. Thank you. Sign me up!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so i have started to think about teasers . whoot it so fun to surprise a victim with teasers i have some ideas that i can make now and will work for any victim whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah love doing teasers.. But with me too many know my address and area! So that wreaks the surprise!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> so i have started to think about teasers . whoot it so fun to surprise a victim with teasers i have some ideas that i can make now and will work for any victim whoot


A request from the uninitiated. When those of you who have done this for years speak in jargon, could you please define what you mean for those of us who have no clue? If you say "teasers" put a little definition along with it so that it makes sense to those of us who've never heard the word in this context before. Are you sending out gifts leading up to the big one? Are you sending out a card telling them it's coming? Exactly what is a teaser?

This would make life so less confusing for those of us who spend most of our lives confused.  THANKS!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> Yeah love doing teasers.. But with me too many know my address and area! So that wreaks the surprise!


I promise I’ll be surprised! 

Just hooked up our VCR after probably a year and guess what tape was inside—yep, The Wizard of Oz. I immediately thought of you.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> so i have started to think about teasers . whoot it so fun to surprise a victim with teasers i have some ideas that i can make now and will work for any victim whoot


How does a teaser work?


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I missed the signup deadline last year and nearly went into withdrawals, so I want to make sure I get in early this year. With the new renovated website, how do I message you, Bethene? I no long see that option.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> How does a teaser work?


So when you get your victim you can send them a teaser like say a card or maybe a little gift that you were going to put in the big box you send . don't say who you are just from your reaper leave the revile for the big box. 
victims love getting teasers and its fun for the reapers to tease the victim


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Wait...I must have too much grave dust in my ears. I couldn't have possibly heard that right. People are complaining about being "ripped off" in Secret Reaper??? A complete stranger goes out of their way, invests their time, money, talents, and all too often, an incredible amount of stress, sweat and anxiety to find something to make you happy - and you're pissed because they didn't "spend enough"???? Really??
> 
> Secret Reaper is not a business transaction. It's not a little tit for tat. At its core, it's Kindness. It's someone making an effort to make someone else's day - someone they don't know, may never know - just a little bit nicer. To lift their Spirit, just a bit. To lighten their heart.
> 
> ...


Well said! It made me sad to see posts like that. I honestly sometimes forget I am even going to get a gift until after I have gotten mine out in the mail. I have received WAY overly generous reaps and normal sized reaps, extremely thoughtful reaps and more generic reaps. I always assume the same thing--this is the very best reap my reaper could do and I am grateful. Never in considering what I would send do I consider what I will get. The only thing that makes me sad about in the reaper is when people put effort and time into sending something and never hear a peep out of the "victim". 

After pondering on this today and wondering if most people think this way I comforted myself that the chanting and pre-partying on this thread every year isn't about "where is my gift" - it is always about the excitement of getting our "reaper victims". Each year when Spookerstar and I are working away on our Reaper weekend it blows me away to think of all the other reapers all over the country and beyond preparing to send a perfect stranger (in most cases) a gift they have selected for them.

This is by far my favorite way to kick off the season! Working on getting my likes/dislikes list put together so I can send in my sign up. So happy to see some new faces and some people who have been on the fence about joining in past years signing up! Rest assured that kindness, generosity and Halloween joy is in the spooky little hearts of the majority of Reapers!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> So when you get your victim you can send them a teaser like say a card or maybe a little gift that you were going to put in the big box you send . don't say who you are just from your reaper leave the revile for the big box.
> victims love getting teasers and its fun for the reapers to tease the victim


OK, that sounds fun! Thanks!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok...a teaser is something small you do for your victim before the actual shipping. It can be a smallish gift...a card..a poem you write...anything your evil mind can come up with...while still keeping who you are a secret!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I was gathering boxes and packaging today from recent shipments. I was headed to the trash with them and then realized that I need to start saving bubble wrap, peanuts, and small boxes (in case I need to double-box something for my victim) for my victim's gifts. And larger boxes as well. How many times have we had everything ready to send and then had to go on a major search for a box? 

Newspaper does not product fragile items during shipping and things end up getting damaged. It just adds weight and takes up space without cushioning much of anything. Glass and even wood get broken while metal gets bent. So I am taking the opportunity to start collecting packing material now. 

Hey, I realize it is early but the deadline will sneak up and it will be great to have protective material to make sure my dear victim gets their goodies without breakage. Is it obvious how stoked I am to get my victim?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

bethene said:


> Ok...a teaser is something small you do for your victim before the actual shipping. It can be a smallish gift...a card..a poem you write...anything your evil mind can come up with...while still keeping who you are a secret!!!


Thank you!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Shebear1 said:


> I missed the signup deadline last year and nearly went into withdrawals, so I want to make sure I get in early this year. With the new renovated website, how do I message you, Bethene? I no long see that option.


They're called "conversations" in this design. Threw me at first, too.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Need to get our victims soon. The gerbils are getting restless.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

For the uninitiated...the Ninja Gerbils are a critical component of Secret Reaper. They use their powers of stealth and dexterity to...ahem....discover The List of Reapers and Victims before Bethene can release it. They carry catnip bombs to distract Bethene's kitties. Well, except last year, when Gerbil Red 5 began a relationship with one of the cats (you had to be there). They also carry glitter, because throwing glitter all over Bethene's cyber yard is another time honored Reaper tradition, right up there with drinking and giggling in the bushes. 

In addition to their formal duties, the gerbils also run amuck and cause general havoc and mayhem.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Ive been working on my list. Ill definitely be joining when i get back from a family trip. Cant wait!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

bethene said:


> Whoo hoo...we have 14 officially!!!


14 so early in the sign-up! That sounds great to me. How many ended up joining last year?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Yeah love doing teasers.. But with me too many know my address and area! So that wreaks the surprise!


thats why you do not put a address


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

chubstuff said:


> A request from the uninitiated. When those of you who have done this for years speak in jargon, could you please define what you mean for those of us who have no clue? If you say "teasers" put a little definition along with it so that it makes sense to those of us who've never heard the word in this context before. Are you sending out gifts leading up to the big one? Are you sending out a card telling them it's coming? Exactly what is a teaser?
> 
> This would make life so less confusing for those of us who spend most of our lives confused.  THANKS!


lol i did explain on next page lol 
i understand your confusion lol 

So when you get your victim you can send them a teaser like say a card or maybe a little gift that you were going to put in the big box you send . don't say who you are just from your reaper leave the revile for the big box. 
victims love getting teasers and its fun for the reapers to tease the victim


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

The Auditor said:


> Isn't it always?
> ~slides Br1m a gigglewater~
> Here, new recipe. Let me know what you think.


Well named sir, it tickles the nose a bit!


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

chubstuff said:


> Perhaps we're reading a different post, but what we read was "It is frustrating when people decide oh well I'll be nice and spend $30 this time! and the other person who only spends $20." There was nothing about the gift not following the list, just a concern that some feel they're not getting as good a return on their investment as someone else from the trade.
> 
> We agree with The Auditor. We didn't think going into this, it would be all about someone expecting us to spend more on them because someone spent more on us. We didn't think it was trying to match someone's budget that exceeds ours. We thought it was about taking the budget we had and trying to make something fun out of it for the person who was chosen for us. It's disappointing to realize that the idea that "it is the spirit in which a gift is rich" no longer holds the weight it once did.


I didn't read Auditor's post as carefully as I should have, I totally agree that getting concerned about someone else getting higher value stuff or getting less in value than you sent is not a good way to approach this. I'm actually more looking forward to putting something together to send than in getting something. 

I think I was just focusing on the part about being sent stuff the person specifically put on their "don't want" list. That really shouldn't happen, even accidentally.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Well said! It made me sad to see posts like that. I honestly sometimes forget I am even going to get a gift until after I have gotten mine out in the mail. I have received WAY overly generous reaps and normal sized reaps, extremely thoughtful reaps and more generic reaps. I always assume the same thing--this is the very best reap my reaper could do and I am grateful. Never in considering what I would send do I consider what I will get. The only thing that makes me sad about in the reaper is when people put effort and time into sending something and never hear a peep out of the "victim".
> 
> After pondering on this today and wondering if most people think this way I comforted myself that the chanting and pre-partying on this thread every year isn't about "where is my gift" - it is always about the excitement of getting our "reaper victims". Each year when Spookerstar and I are working away on our Reaper weekend it blows me away to think of all the other reapers all over the country and beyond preparing to send a perfect stranger (in most cases) a gift they have selected for them.
> 
> This is by far my favorite way to kick off the season! Working on getting my likes/dislikes list put together so I can send in my sign up. So happy to see some new faces and some people who have been on the fence about joining in past years signing up! Rest assured that kindness, generosity and Halloween joy is in the spooky little hearts of the majority of Reapers!


I agree, well said Auditor and Witchful! I love this group of Halloween enthusiests.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Teasers? Why didnt I know about or remember this? What a fun way to get the person you are reaping excited.


----------



## vinylgirl45 (Aug 21, 2018)

bethene said:


> Here it is.. the main reaper of the year!! PLEASE read all the info here... it will answer some of your questions. but if not.. let me know! Lets make this a great reaper season!!! Let the games begin!
> 
> PLEASE, for your sake, AND for the sake of your reaper please participate in the thread, even if just commenting once in a while, and make it easier by having picture, pinterest, or the like.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

*Tye Rannosaurus-I saw on your likes that you are the creator of The Necro Nom-Nom-Nomicon. I have loved your site for some time now. If you love gory looking food do check out her site!!!!*


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I have been catching up-I agree with TheAuditor and Witchful Thinking- Most times i forget about what am I going to get and get lost in the "will my victim like this" or "how can I make this for my victim". For me that is just as exciting if not more. I am itching to get my victim so I can start to create. Is it Victim time yet?? Ahhh the wait


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

I agree, though this is my first year participating in Secret Reaper. I am always looking at things and asking "Will XXX like this or would they think it's stupid?" I am hoping that this is going to be fun and everyone will like what they get.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Secret Reaper is so much fun. I do 3 a year myself. Pre-big reap. THE big reap and the Christmas reap. I also love seeing what everyone gets. It inspires me. Once you get your first reap started it becomes addicting-lol


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

VictimVictimVictimVictimViVictimVictimVictimVictimctimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictimVictim


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Saki Girl...but there are post marks...I don't put my actual addy on there but it comes up my state!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hummm..I hear some rustlings in my front bushes...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Hummm..I hear some rustlings in my front bushes...


It's just me, setting up the blanket tents, pillows and string lights!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

bethene said:


> Hummm..I hear some rustlings in my front bushes...


Too much gigglewater, thought I was being quiet


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Replying to random comments and questions from the past 5 pages:

Yeah, teasers are just that...little notes, cards, gifts, ect. that you can send to your Victim ahead of time to build the suspense. Some people even post a teaser picture, once bethene posts the SR Teaser and Picture Thread where we all post once we all start getting our teasers and gifts. A teaser picture could be a corner of one of the gifts you are sending, a black and white or extreme close up of one of the gifts, and unfinished part of a gift you are making, ect. I should add, though, that teasers are optional and not everyone does them. It's entirely up to the Reaper.

Remember, you can really stretch your dollar if you make stuff, buy sale and clearance items, use coupons, shop thrift stores, garage sales, ect...heck, even get stuff from your own stash! As long as the item matches your Victim's Likes, it's all good!

Don't forget to not only send your lists to bethene with your sign up PM, but go to the Likes and Dislikes Thread and post them there, too!!

Someone said you only have 24 hours to edit posts, now...soooooo, does this mean we can no longer go back and edit our lists in the L/D Thread a hundred times like we all usually do as we think of more things or buy things we had on our list??? This could be problematic, if it's true. If so, really think about your lists before you post them!!

I won't get into adding my own two cents to the discussion on "unfair" gifts and such...but I will just simply say this: Please go by your Victim's list. Even if you can't spend more than the $20, which you do not have to (re-read my above statement about ways to stretch your dollar if you need to!), make sure to put thought and effort into your Victim's gifts. This is what this exchange is all about. Thought and true effort to make your Victim happy!!! Pick out, make or find things, just for them, to make them excited!!

Don't forget, if you have the time, anyway, it's always fun to decorate the shipping box!!! Draw on it, write on it, put stickers on it, attach printed out pictures to it, ect. Again, you don't have to, but you can if you'd like! Decorated boxes are always fun to see sitting on your front porch...and the postal/shipping workers usually get a kick out of it, too!!

Filler, filler filler!!! Newspaper, old shopping bags, peanuts, bubble wrap, tissue paper, boxes within boxes...heck, you can even use soft Halloween gifts such as inexpensive socks, scarves, bandanas, towels, ect. as packing material! Protect those gifts, as it's always so heartbreaking for both Victim and reaper, alike, to see a box of broken items...especially one of a kind ones that were made with love, care and time! I have seen some absolutely destroyed shipping boxes in my time...and broken items, inside, too...

Remember, the cost to ship your box of gifts is not included in the $20 minimum. It is $20 plus shipping...so, watch the size and weight of the things you are sending if you don't have a lot of cash to spend on shipping. Measure the box you want to use. Use the USPS, UPS, Fed Ex shipping calculators on their sites to roughly get an idea what it will cost to ship your stuff BEFORE your seal it up, lol. If the box itself, is going to be high shipping just due to it's size, pick a smaller box and find or make items that will fit inside it. If you don't have a shipping scale you can get use, which most don't, do what I do...weigh yourself on your bathroom scale, step off the scale, pick up your open box of items, step back on the scale, subtract the higher weight from the lower. this will give you your approximate shipping weight.

Do not fret...should you not receive a box of gifts for some, unforeseen reason, which, don't get scared, this rarely happens, bethene deploys a wonderful group of Rescue Reapers to rescue said giftless persons. Anyone can let bethene know they would be willing to be a RR when or if the time comes when some are needed, even if you hadn't joined the exchange to begin with. A RR will, out of the kindness of their hearts, put together a box of goodies from the person's list and send them out as quickly as possible, expecting nothing in return. We have such a great group of people who join these!!

Cat or dog fur is an added gift that comes from our fur babies, sometimes. Lol.

Speaking of cats and dogs, and other assorted non human family members...they like gifts, too!! You are more than welcome to add that you would like Halloween gifts for your animal family members, children, spouses...anyone you would like, really...as long as you say what they might like, too. Some people...myself included, have done this in the past. You don't have to, though. Keep ALL the Halloween goodies for yourself!! Mwahahahaha!!!

If you are new or just need a refresher, here is last year's Picture Thread: https://www.halloweenforum.com/thre...nd-teaser-picture-thread.197319/#post-2450367

We tend to all hang out and chill in bethene's bushes and by her pool all day, every day. Many shenanigans happen. As some have mentioned, above, there are the Ninja Gerbils, bethene's guard kitties, catnip and glitter bombs, a bar set up with lots of drinks, baked goods (many supplied by yours truly), flying witches, list stakeouts and reconnaissance missions, bribes, blanket forts with string lights and lots of pillows for naps and lounging(which, if you read above, I am currently working on setting up in the bushes) and water balloon/hose fights and getting pushes in the pool...you know who you are...

Okay, I'm getting sleepy. I don't think I can type, anymore. I might just take a nap on this pile of pillows...just for a second...Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, and please make huge, long, detailed lists!! The more your write down, the easier it is for your Reaper and the happier you will be. Please don't just say you love All Halloween...because I am sure there are things you don't like, things you really need or want, things you don't agree with, things you can't have such and scents, foods, ect...look at the likes/dislikes lists written ahead of you or in past years for inspiration if you need it!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Too much gigglewater, thought I was being quiet


It's good stuff, isn't it? Goes down REALLLLLLL easy.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> water balloon/hose fights and getting pushes in the pool...you know who you are...


~~ever so nonchalantly, pushes Kitty into the pool~~

What? It's TRADITION!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> ~~ever so nonchalantly, pushes Kitty into the pool~~
> 
> What? It's TRADITION!


Yeah, yeah..."tradition", lol. 
That sure woke me up from my dozing, real quick. After I dry myself off, I'll finish the blanket tents...and then dig out my arm water wings and raincoat...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I thought I just heard a splash!!!!

Witchykitty...great hints about doing the reaper!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Don't forget to not only send your lists to bethene with your sign up PM, but go to the Likes and Dislikes Thread and post them there, too!!
> 
> Someone said you only have 24 hours to edit posts, now...soooooo, does this mean we can no longer go back and edit our lists in the L/D Thread a hundred times like we all usually do as we think of more things or buy things we had on our list??? This could be problematic, if it's true. If so, really think about your lists before you post them!!


Ughh! It's true! No more editing posts a million times before the big day! Oh well, I'm happy with my list and can always add more to my pinterest page.



WitchyKitty said:


> Remember, the cost to ship your box of gifts is not included in the $20 minimum. It is $20 plus shipping...so, watch the size and weight of the things you are sending if you don't have a lot of cash to spend on shipping. Measure the box you want to use. Use the USPS, UPS, Fed Ex shipping calculators on their sites to roughly get an idea what it will cost to ship your stuff BEFORE your seal it up, lol. If the box itself, is going to be high shipping just due to it's size, pick a smaller box and find or make items that will fit inside it. If you don't have a shipping scale you can get use, which most don't, do what I do...weigh yourself on your bathroom scale, step off the scale, pick up your open box of items, step back on the scale, subtract the higher weight from the lower. this will give you your approximate shipping weight.


From my days working for USPS I learned that a box up to 12x12x12 or equivalent is free of ballon rates for oversized packages. I once spent about two weeks working on a large tombstone only to discover that it alone was going to cost $80+ to ship. 



WitchyKitty said:


> Speaking of cats and dogs, and other assorted non human family members...they like gifts, too!! You are more than welcome to add that you would like Halloween gifts for your animal family members, children, spouses...anyone you would like, really...as long as you say what they might like, too. Some people...myself included, have done this in the past. You don't have to, though. Keep ALL the Halloween goodies for yourself!! Mwahahahaha!!!


I add things for my little munchkin as well because she loves opening boxes too. I used to include our dog, but honestly she doesn't like much of anything except her favorite brand of cat food (yes cat food... she won't eat the canine stuff at all).


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Want to come hide out in the bushes with y'all, but afraid my little munchkin will tackle one of the ninja gerbils and try to give it a hug and ultimately get us discovered!


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

Just sent in my entry thinking I had a decent list attached. I went over to the Likes/Dislikes thread, and WOW some people take "detailed" to another level!
I clearly need to up my game!
I'm going to read over everyone's lists, come up with a much more detailed one for myself and post it there because I clearly sent bethene a sub-par list.
I'm so excited!!! I have finally gotten nice and familiar with my cricut, so I hope to make a lot for my victim, and cannot wait!
To new comers, I have to say I don't think I've gotten teasers in the past and that's OK! It's not something you have to do, but it certainly adds to the fun!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

kippystarz said:


> Just sent in my entry thinking I had a decent list attached. I went over to the Likes/Dislikes thread, and WOW some people take "detailed" to another level!
> I clearly need to up my game!
> I'm going to read over everyone's lists, come up with a much more detailed one for myself and post it there because I clearly sent bethene a sub-par list.
> I'm so excited!!! I have finally gotten nice and familiar with my cricut, so I hope to make a lot for my victim, and cannot wait!
> To new comers, I have to say I don't think I've gotten teasers in the past and that's OK! It's not something you have to do, but it certainly adds to the fun!


yep detail helps your reaper out so they have lots of options and know what you like and dis like the more the better a small list is awful to work with since you have to sometimes guess on things they might like 
can never have to much detail  
glad you joined in its a blast


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Ughh! It's true! No more editing posts a million times before the big day! Oh well, I'm happy with my list and can always add more to my pinterest page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you want to add more to your list you can pm me and i will edit it and add it for you


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

kippystarz said:


> Just sent in my entry thinking I had a decent list attached. I went over to the Likes/Dislikes thread, and WOW some people take "detailed" to another level!
> I clearly need to up my game!


I agree - I find myself thinking there more things I like  

Regarding teasers, I'm not so sure I will be able to post any if I get match with someone overseas but will try my best.

I really really want to know who i'm Reaping so I can start prepping already!!!!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I have been MIA all year (just bought a house) So trying to think if I should join or not. Or just lurk in the shadows like i have been for all the other reap's this year.....


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

SpookySpoof said:


> I agree - I find myself thinking there more things I like
> 
> Regarding teasers, I'm not so sure I will be able to post any if I get match with someone overseas but will try my best.
> 
> I really really want to know who i'm Reaping so I can start prepping already!!!!


You can let Bethene know you just want to ship to the US when you sign up. That's part of the info she asks for.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 21 officially signed up!!!#


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

can i still sign up? i'd love to participate.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

yoboseiyo said:


> can i still sign up? i'd love to participate.


of course you can! Deadline isn't for awhile...I forget exactly when...but you have time!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

The Auditor said:


> of course you can! Deadline isn't for awhile...I forget exactly when...but you have time!


yaaaayyyyy!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The ending sign up date isn't until August 17th...tons of time for people to sign up!

Remember, check out the first page, first post, for all the info, rules and dates!


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

When we get to 666 officially signed up, I say we stop.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

Wickedwench said:


> I have been MIA all year (just bought a house) So trying to think if I should join or not. Or just lurk in the shadows like i have been for all the other reap's this year.....


i just bought a house this year too! ^5 new-to-us house buddy!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

The Auditor said:


> For the uninitiated...the Ninja Gerbils are a critical component of Secret Reaper... In addition to their formal duties, the gerbils also run amuck and cause general havoc and mayhem.


YES!!!! This is what I'm talking about when I act as supplicant for the uninitiated. We need to know why there are ninja gerbils. We need to know the backstory. (I personally want to know the details on that cat/gerbil romance, but I think I'm a bit of a perv, so it's probably best left alone.) We need to know why people mention gigglewater. We need to know what teasers are. We need to know why Bethene of all people took so long to prepare her list. There are stories that need to be told and retold so that the legends never die.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

I agree with SpookySpoof. I cant wait until i get my first victim. To whomever it turns out to be, remember.....you're my first. Lol


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Auditor said:


> For the uninitiated...the Ninja Gerbils are a critical component of Secret Reaper. They use their powers of stealth and dexterity to...ahem....discover The List of Reapers and Victims before Bethene can release it. They carry catnip bombs to distract Bethene's kitties. Well, except last year, when Gerbil Red 5 began a relationship with one of the cats (you had to be there). They also carry glitter, because throwing glitter all over Bethene's cyber yard is another time honored Reaper tradition, right up there with drinking and giggling in the bushes.
> 
> In addition to their formal duties, the gerbils also run amuck and cause general havoc and mayhem.


Yes, yes indeed those dastardly gerbils wreak havoc and mayhem! They are to be feared for the love of God! They are bullies and leave destruction in their wake. I have no idea how such small creatures can create such chaos. Be forewarned! Last year it was pure carnage. Unspeakable things happened...

Okay, uhm (looking around nervously) if those sweet, innocent as the driven snow, little ninja gerbils see this post I mean what I just wrote in the nicest way, (now I am going to go run for cover, yikes!)!!! If I am not seen or heard from for a while, well, you know...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Chubstuff....the one thing I can answer for sure is that I procrastinate when it comes to doing stuff strictly for me...????

The other things came about when folks were trying to "sneak" peeks at my victims list...sent ninja gerbils to attack my watch kitties...whose job it is to protect my list of victims. To keep tabs on said gerbils folks camp in my bushes ...and tend to get a bit tipsy...there have been several libations of choice over the years...??

If anyone can explain better...have at it?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh...and don't forget..if needed I still have flying monkeys at my disposal if nerded!????


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

Sign me up please  Sounds fun! Ill msg my details right away!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

*To all of you who are new to the Forum, or even to the SR, PLEASE READ...

*Please, if you would, before sign ups are over and we are all matched with Victims and Reapers, go around the Forum and like things, comment on things, ect. Get that post count up with things that interest you!! Also, chat with us, here, in the Sign Up thread so we can get to know you and your specific likes, better! 

*Go to your Profile Page and add photo albums of any pics you may have of your Halloween/Fall decor, Haunt, ect. so your Reaper can get a visual idea of your style and what you already have. 

*If you have one, or are up to making one...it's easy, link any Halloween Pinterest boards, or just your whole Pinterest page if you have a lot of different Halloween boards, to either your list or in your personal Signature that gets added to each of your posts. Seeing your pins will help your future Reaper even more! 

*Some people have haunt blogs or such...you can link those, too!

*Finally, make sure your list is as detailed as possible. Add different types of things that different people will be able to buy/make/find for you...give your Reaper options, just in case the few things you wrote down aren't something for them to possibly get or make for you!!!

***All of this helps your future Reaper to "Stalk" you better...which is to stealthily hunt around your profile, posts, comments, pictures, pinterest, ect. to get an even better idea of what you like, besides what you write on your list. Sometimes, we forget to add things to our list that we are into, and your Reaper may surprise you with an item you forgot to write down just by stalking you and seeing something you wrote, or something you collect, ect. 
( I, myself, have been surprised by a Reaper who stalked me so well that I was insanely blown away by what she made and sent to me!! I would have never thought to put it on my list! This happened to me another time, too... I wrote on my list that I love cat stuff, witch stuff, ect...but a Reaper stalked my posts and found out that I loved a specific witch cat decor piece, that they loved, too, and ordered me one...again, blown away!)

***Just do as much as you can to give your Reaper as much to go on as possible...we LOOOOOVE to STALK around here, lol!!! Stalking your Victim is part of the fun!! Some of us have even found more ways to stalk...oooooeeeeeooooo.....Mwahahahaha!!*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Very very good advice Witchykitty!! 
PLEASE folks..take it to heart. Especially getting involved in the discussion thread...as well as the detailed lists! And pictures and Pinterest!!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

@Saki Girl, is it possible to edit my list and add vintage white ghost and Palmistry Hand to it? Thanks!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

chubstuff said:


> YES!!!! This is what I'm talking about when I act as supplicant for the uninitiated.,,We need to know why people mention gigglewater.


To pass the time during the exceedingly long, torturous, painful waiting period, several of us started protesting outside Bethene's house. Including chanting, glitter wars, pickets... Somehow, that evolved into a party. Can't remember who actually dug the pool, but we've all used it. (I can neither confirm nor deny that skinny dipping may have occurred in the past.) Shortly after the arrived, so did the bar. I'm kinda the unofficial bartender...though the gerbils sometimes "help."

"Gigglewater" was common slang for champagne and champagne-based cocktails during Prohibition. It was "repopularized" by the movie, Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them. If you check out my Likes and Dislikes, you'll see I'm kinda fond of the flick... The wizarding world's recipe is hard to come by, but is said to include chortle extract. 

My gigglewater recipe definitely falls into the No-Maj category, but I think you'll enjoy it. Contains rose-infused symple syrup, gin, and champagne. Here, have one.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

As for the cat-gerbil romance...Red 5 was a little off his game one day, and ended up being cornered by The Great Beast. Usually, that would be bad - things don't end well for gerbils when cornered by a cat. But I guess they'd thrown one too many catnip bombs on that raid, because instead of pouncing, Kitty just started petting Red 5. Anyway, things just sort of blossomed from there. Last I heard, they were getting a studio apartment together in Grand Rapids.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

X-Pired said:


> Yes, yes indeed those dastardly gerbils wreak havoc and mayhem! They are to be feared for the love of God! They are bullies and leave destruction in their wake. I have no idea how such small creatures can create such chaos. Be forewarned! Last year it was pure carnage. Unspeakable things happened...
> 
> Okay, uhm (looking around nervously) if those sweet, innocent as the driven snow, little ninja gerbils see this post I mean what I just wrote in the nicest way, (now I am going to go run for cover, yikes!)!!! If I am not seen or heard from for a while, well, you know...


Oh. They heard you.


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm excited to be participating. It'll be my first ever Reaping?


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

The Auditor said:


> My gigglewater recipe definitely falls into the No-Maj category, but I think you'll enjoy it. Contains rose-infused symple syrup, gin, and champagne. Here, have one.


Ahh... we will politely decline, being an entire family that doesn't imbibe. We find that others will blame our actions on being inebriated which is never the case. It's always best in our minds for others to know that we did pretty much everything intentionally; with full knowledge of what we did when we wake up the next day.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Woot! Im not the only newbie thats joining this year. Im excited too, now this is the hard part. Waiting to get your victim.


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

When do we get our victims name?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spookie pookie said:


> When do we get our victims name?


If you go to the first post on this thread, page 1, it gives you all of the details as well as the rules. You really do need to read that post by Bethene in order to participate and get the most out of the Reaper exchange.


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

X-Pired said:


> If you go to the first post on this thread, page 1, it gives you all of the details as well as the rules. You really do need to read that post by Bethene in order to participate and get the most out of the Reaper exchange.


I did read it. It says sign up ends August 17th so is that when we get our victims name?
I'm just bursting to get started. In my country Halloween things are hard to come by before October. I'm sorry I promise I'll be patient ?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 26!!!

Come join the fun..you know you want to!!!

I do try to get everyone their victim asap after the 17th. Sometimes I start a day or so before if we have a large group . ( in it's biggest..we had over 300?!!) While cool..whew.. It was hectic!. Lately we average 80 to 100. So it does take time! And seeing as there isn't a forward button any more..it might take me longer. I am not real good at copying large amounts of print...lol!


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

bethene said:


> We are up to 26!!!
> 
> Come join the fun..you know you want to!!!
> 
> I do try to get everyone their victim asap after the 17th. Sometimes I start a day or so before if we have a large group . ( in it's biggest..we had over 300?!!) While cool..whew.. It was hectic!. Lately we average 80 to 100. So it does take time! And seeing as there isn't a forward button any more..it might take me longer. I am not real good at copying large amounts of print...lol!


I'm so sorry, pls dont feel rushed. I appreciate you taking the time to do this. I'm just over enthusiastic?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spookie pookie said:


> I'm so sorry, pls dont feel rushed. I appreciate you taking the time to do this. I'm just over enthusiastic?


I think we all are, LOL! It’s my first time as well and am already having a lot of fun. I’m killing time reading lists and planning various options.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh...no worries!! I was just explaining...others have wondered too. It's really great to have newbies join the fun....keep involved in the discussions...makes it more fun!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> @Saki Girl, is it possible to edit my list and add vintage white ghost and Palmistry Hand to it? Thanks!



Add it to your list


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

This is going to be so fun! I dont really know many people that share my excitement for Halloween so buying and/or making things for someone who does is like Christmas to me.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Im in again!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

jimmyMM said:


> When we get to 666 officially signed up, I say we stop.


I fully support this idea! Although if we do reach that many, we should fly out and help Bethene with the matching.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

chubstuff said:


> Ahh... we will politely decline, being an entire family that doesn't imbibe. We find that others will blame our actions on being inebriated which is never the case. It's always best in our minds for others to know that we did pretty much everything intentionally; with full knowledge of what we did when we wake up the next day.


Totally respect that! I am working on a "virgin" version - The Deduction being underage and all - but it's not quite "there" yet.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm so happy to see all the newbies who are so excited about this!! As others have said, read the main post on the first page for all the main info...and I answered some questions and talked about little things we do in the discussion and, also, made a large info page with a link to last year's SR that you can read for more tips. For me, it's on page 5, post #92 and another on page 6, post#1119. Check it out! Welcome to the forum and the Secret Reaper!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> As for the cat-gerbil romance...Red 5 was a little off his game one day, and ended up being cornered by The Great Beast. Usually, that would be bad - things don't end well for gerbils when cornered by a cat. But I guess they'd thrown one too many catnip bombs on that raid, because instead of pouncing, Kitty just started petting Red 5. Anyway, things just sort of blossomed from there. Last I heard, they were getting a studio apartment together in Grand Rapids.


Hahahaha!! Omg...that's awesome...


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Wow, even more people......How many people are we up too now? This is exciting, really is.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are at 28!!!!?


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sign me up too!!!!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Woot! 29 now.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I goofed. I fixed my previous post, but I wanted to repeat: the large info list with helpful Reaper tips is on page 6, post #119.
I had written it was page 5, post #92. That post, while still long, lol, was answering questions and such. The page 6 post, with more of my rambling, is tips for the Secret Reaper to help newbies out! Both could be helpful, really, lol.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

_Sips on Knob Creek Smoked Maple with cider while reading 'Every Tool is a Hammer', waiting for it to get lively_


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whot come on victim time i ready to create some goodies and a amzing reap


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm in! I will try to get my list ready tomorrow. I discovered this awesome forum too late for last year's Reaper. I did Christmas Reap and had so much fun! Can't wait to stalk my victim!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Finally is able to join others in the bushes. I brought food all, help yourselves


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

WitchyKitty said:


> I goofed. I fixed my previous post, but I wanted to repeat: the large info list with helpful Reaper tips is on page 6, post #119.
> I had written it was page 5, post #92. That post, while still long, lol, was answering questions and such. The page 6 post, with more of my rambling, is tips for the Secret Reaper to help newbies out! Both could be helpful, really, lol.


Your posts have been really helpful. Thank you?
I was looking through last year's thread and I seen where a Reaper sent their victim a gift card in a blank envelope. I'm guessing that's a big no-no are there any other no-no's apart from sending your victim something they specifically asked you not to.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> *To all of you who are new to the Forum, or even to the SR, PLEASE READ...
> 
> ***Just do as much as you can to give your Reaper as much to go on as possible...we LOOOOOVE to STALK around here, lol!!! Stalking your Victim is part of the fun!! Some of us have even found more ways to stalk...oooooeeeeeooooo.....Mwahahahaha!!*


Isn't Facebook glorified stalking anyway?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come and join us!!! We need more victims!!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

bethene said:


> Come and join us!!! We need more victims!!


I did! I'm in! Sprout and I can't wait to find out who are victim is!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookie pookie said:


> Your posts have been really helpful. Thank you?
> I was looking through last year's thread and I seen where a Reaper sent their victim a gift card in a blank envelope. I'm guessing that's a big no-no are there any other no-no's apart from sending your victim something they specifically asked you not to.


Yeah, gift cards are no fun and not really a Halloween "gift" like we are supposed to send...unless your Victim actually asks for a gift card...but why bother joining a gift exchange if all you wanted was a gift card, lol?. 

I'm glad my posts are helping you!! Going back through previous picture threads for the reapers really gives you an idea of what people do...though every reaping is different! 

Last year, my Reapers sent me my Reaping in...I can't even remember, like 7 to 9 separate boxes, each one days apart!! Each box contained one to a few of my total gifts and a part of a poem they wrote for me that matched each gift. I had seen people send two boxes, before, to stretch out the fun, and say in the first box that part two would be arriving shortly, but my Reapers went above and beyond, lol.

Now, mind you, you don't have to send multiple boxes, lol...most just send one big box...but it is something that you can do if you didn't mind the extra shipping costs. I'm sure you may have seen this if you went back through old threads. Some people wanted to send multiple boxes just for fun, some just simply couldn't fit all the goodies for their Victim in the one box they had, so they'd send out what they could in one box and then a few days later or so, send out the rest in another box, or it was cheaper to send two smaller boxes than one big box, ect. You get the idea. 

Some people randomly got Victims that lived close by...so they just brought the reaping, themselves, right to their Victim in person...or they snuck over there when their Victim was gone or asleep and left the box...I think one time someone actually secretly set up a gift prop in their Victim's yard...maybe, lol. (Did this really happen, or did I dream it, guys, lol?!)

Sorry, I ramble on a lot, lol.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Oooh, the gift prop in the yard is not a bad idea if you live close enough to do such a thing.


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, gift cards are no fun and not really a Halloween "gift" like we are supposed to send...unless your Victim actually asks for a gift card...but why bother joining a gift exchange if all you wanted was a gift card, lol?.
> 
> I'm glad my posts are helping you!! Going back through previous picture threads for the reapers really gives you an idea of what people do...though every reaping is different!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much WitchyKitty. You have been a big help.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Appreciate all your help Witchykitty!!!

We have 30 officially!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Awwwwww! Look at all the love for Witchy Kitty! It would warm my heart...if I had one...still nice to see the appreciation for such a helpful feline!

~casually pushes her into the pool~


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Awwwwww! Look at all the love for Witchy Kitty! It would warm my heart...if I had one...still nice to see the appreciation for such a helpful feline!
> 
> ~casually pushes her into the pool~


Hissssssssss! (Good thing I had my water wings on, this time!)

You know, it's not a good idea to upset a witch. She may put a terrible hex on you........or she may just not share her witchy baked goods with you! (Awwww, you know I'd still share the baked goods. It's all good.)

~Gives The Auditor a biiig, pool water wet hug...then runs for cover in the bushes...~


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 33!!?? 
Come join the fun!!!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

I hope I signed up right! I'm still getting used to this new website layout. Let me know if I did something wrong bethene! Excited I finally decided to jump in.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh how I wish I could be there for the pool fights, but I must prepare for the county-wide yard sale hell that awaits next week. OK, technically not hell, but five days straight of 15 hour days! Ughh! The only consolation is that in those days we normally bring in 20% of our business income and I generally find a few Halloween goodies too. Hoping to find something my victim will enjoy.

Munchkin starts school on the 13th so I'll be by the pool for the final few days of reaper anticipation and to lend a hand with referee duties if the need arises.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Some people randomly got Victims that lived close by...so they just brought the reaping, themselves, right to their Victim in person...or they snuck over there when their Victim was gone or asleep and left the box...I think one time someone actually secretly set up a gift prop in their Victim's yard...maybe, lol. (Did this really happen, or did I dream it, guys, lol?!)


Oh how fun that would be! In the years I've been on this forum I've only encountered two others from my state. Unfortunately I'm in the middlle and both of them were near the state border, one to the east and the other to the west.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Lizzy, what state are you in? Anyone from the Southeast?>


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

The old forum showed members' states, is there a button I need to press to get that again? It was nice to see where people lived.


----------



## misskitty1222 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok, Im in... I haven't done one of these in a long time! I used to love the Reddit one, but then they started letting too many younger kids in and it got weird, so I stopped. But, prior to that, I loved loved it!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

deathrisesagain said:


> Lizzy, what state are you in? Anyone from the Southeast?>


Does Virginia count as the Southeast?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The Auditor said:


> Does Virginia count as the Southeast?


I'm a bit north of you and we're considered north and south depending on who you talk to.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

lizzyborden said:


> I'm a bit north of you and we're considered north and south depending on who you talk to.


Hi neighbor!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Virginia is south, but not southeast. South east is florida, georgia, south carolina, alabama


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The Auditor said:


> Hi neighbor!


Hello!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Worked on a new pattern last night for an item that would work out so well for many, but one victim’s list in particular comes to mind. Will you be my victim? Will my project look as awesome as it does in my mind? Will the voices in my head quit arguing? Oh the many questions a reaper must ask themselves.


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Can I just have a victim today, I am feeling very stalky....


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Worked on a new pattern last night for an item that would work out so well for many, but one victim’s list in particular comes to mind. Will you be my victim? Will my project look as awesome as it does in my mind? Will the voices in my head quit arguing? Oh the many questions a reaper must ask themselves.


Of course, I will be your victim! But right now I am busy laying low, dodging those dastardly, vicious ninja gerbils. (Cough), uhm, I mean darling ninja gerbils... never mind, (making hasty retreat)...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Worked on a new pattern last night for an item that would work out so well for many, but one victim’s list in particular comes to mind. Will you be my victim? Will my project look as awesome as it does in my mind? Will the voices in my head quit arguing? Oh the many questions a reaper must ask themselves.


oh can not wait to see 
I have also started a project that would work for many list and if for some reason the victim i get dose not have this listed i guess i will have to keep for my self lol


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

I too have started a project or two. Itll be my first time making my own halloween props. My mind keeps running over and over and over trying to figure out if itll turn out good or not.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

deathrisesagain said:


> I too have started a project or two. Itll be my first time making my own halloween props. My mind keeps running over and over and over trying to figure out if itll turn out good or not.


I’m sure it will turn out fine. 

I have found that I’m my worst critic when it comes to props. Others say it looks good but I always see the imperfections and screw-ups. Sometimes it takes stepping away from a project to truly appreciate it.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am getting antsy-If anyone is on the fence about doing a SR jump right in. Now back to stalking the likes list


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's a little quiet in here...is everyone at work?? Hmmm...maybe I can lure some people into the bushes and, maybe, some more people to join if I offer some of my baked goods...

Hmmm...what should I offer, first?? How about a slice of yummy Pumpkin Bundt Cake?


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> It's a little quiet in here...is everyone at work?? Hmmm...maybe I can lure some people into the bushes and, maybe, some more people to join if I offer some of my baked goods...
> 
> Hmmm...what should I offer, first?? How about a slice of yummy Pumpkin Bundt Cake?


I can do some pralines...not sure how many people have a sweet tooth in here...


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

I have no idea what pralines are......but it's kool with me. So ive been quiet because ive been gone all day. Took my niece down to good ole' St. Augustine Florida. Walked around the historic district for a while, looking for a bday gift to my mom (her grandma).


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

deathrisesagain said:


> I have no idea what pralines are......but it's kool with me. So ive been quiet because ive been gone all day. Took my niece down to good ole' St. Augustine Florida. Walked around the historic district for a while, looking for a bday gift to my mom (her grandma).


Sugar, more sugar, butter, and pecans...melted into pure sugary bliss...


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Well send some this way..........stop hogging them all!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Victim = praline sugar high...got it


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

I'll do a báirin breac.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Ohhh..I would love some bunt cake Witchykitty!-!-


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

farblefumble said:


> Sugar, more sugar, butter, and pecans...melted into pure sugary bliss...
> View attachment 714558


You forgot heavy cream and bourbon!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Did someone say pumpkin cake?


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

No you got it wrong, it should be Bailey's Irish Cream and hot chocolate.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

lizzyborden said:


> Worked on a new pattern last night for an item that would work out so well for many, but one victim’s list in particular comes to mind. Will you be my victim? Will my project look as awesome as it does in my mind? Will the voices in my head quit arguing? Oh the many questions a reaper must ask themselves.


I'm sure I'll love it.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Saki.Girl said:


> oh can not wait to see
> I have also started a project that would work for many list and if for some reason the victim i get dose not have this listed i guess i will have to keep for my self lol


I'm sure I'll love it.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Pralines....best pralines I ever had were from the Durham Farmer's Market. Worth the drive from Tidewater VA just to get those pralines. Oh, and to see Mrs. Auditor while she was interning at Duke...

Second best pralines - either candy store on River Street in beautiful downtown Savannah


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Ahhh pumpkin cake. Here, let me open this bottle of 2012 Chateau de Fosse-Seche Arcane. The apple and honey notes will go perfectly with the spice of the cake. 

Hey Brim, another round of Knob Creek Maple?

Chubb, mulled soft cider?

Oh, and X-Pired, the gerbils wanted me to mix you up something special with this bottle they brought. Not sure what it is...or why it's green...but cheers!


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Never could get on board with pralines...it's solidified sugar around a peanut or two!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

jimmyMM said:


> Never could get on board with pralines...it's solidified sugar around a peanut or two!


Ah. You've never had good ones, only the bad ones masquerading as pralines. The Chick tracts of pralines. I'm sorry.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

The Auditor said:


> Ah. You've never had good ones, only the bad ones masquerading as pralines. The Chick tracts of pralines. I'm sorry.


Chick tracts probably disapprove too


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Witchykitty - that looks delicious!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

I've been looking at the lists again and I really really really want to know who I'm matched up with!! I can't wait to start preparing for this. got a few more ideas (again) for my likes!

I don't have a pinterest fully loaded yet but will work on it over the next week. but i'm @SpookySpoof in insta!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

_throws pies at everyone, and then jumps into the pool for safety_ Hey all, hows teh Reaper stalking going?


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

So happy to say I am FINALLY signed up. I was so excited leading into sign up but was I ready with my list when the window opened so I could sign up? Nooo. I always dread making my list. I just want my victim! I went into a somewhat unintentional self-imposed exile from the forum trying to force myself to do it. Now its done and I ready to party in the shrubberies and join in the festivities while this torturous wait for our victims drags on!  Pour me a cocktail--do the ninja gerbils double as dj's? Lets get this party started. Excited to catch up on some of the the other activity/threads I have been missing out on later this weekend but for now.....Victim....victim.....victim!!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

OMG Yay! It's here! Now to fight through my exhaustion to get a list together - SO exciting!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

deathrisesagain said:


> _throws pies at everyone, and then jumps into the pool for safety_ Hey all, hows teh Reaper stalking going?


You are my new hero.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 37!!!

Hey guys...keep it down in the bushes tonight....hubby needs to get up real early!!!??


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Witchful Thinking said:


> -do the ninja gerbils double as dj's?


No, but some of the flying monkeys have been known to lay down some sick beats.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

bethene said:


> Hey guys...keep it down in the bushes tonight....hubby needs to get up real early!!!??


Consider this...is it more worrisome when we're, well, the way we always are. 

Or when we're quiet.

Too quiet.

Hmm?

(I'm sure I've got some earplugs around here for somewhere for the kind gent.)


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Is it time for the Reaping to start? I'm like.......not patient at all........_tries to be patient but just stands up then sits down then stands up over and over and over again_


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Reading other people's list has really helped me with mine. At first I couldn't think of a thing that I wouldn't care to receive. As I have read various ones, I find myself saying..oh yea I dont like that either. I'm about done with my list so Ill be officially joining soon.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm signed up! Like, officially! WOO HOO! Now, can we have our victims bethene?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Momof2! said:


> Reading other people's list has really helped me with mine. At first I couldn't think of a thing that I wouldn't care to receive. As I have read various ones, I find myself saying..oh yea I dont like that either. I'm about done with my list so Ill be officially joining soon.


SERIOUSLY! Coming up with my first list was one of the most intimidating things I'd done on this site!! And then I got my victim and that went down the drain. Figuring out gifts became (and still is!) one of the most intimidating things I've ever done. But it's all in good fun! Glad you're joining us this go-round!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

The Auditor said:


> Pralines....best pralines I ever had were from the Durham Farmer's Market. Worth the drive from Tidewater VA just to get those pralines. Oh, and to see Mrs. Auditor while she was interning at Duke...
> 
> Second best pralines - either candy store on River Street in beautiful downtown Savannah


The Auditor, how close do we live?! Are you the one who's taking all my stuff in stores? lol


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

unlovedpoet said:


> The Auditor, how close do we live?! Are you the one who's taking all my stuff in stores? lol


~cue ominous music~

I'm in your house.
Right now.
Reading the computer over your shoulder.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

More seriously...I'm about half way between Richmond and Charlottesville.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Auditor said:


> Ahhh pumpkin cake. Here, let me open this bottle of 2012 Chateau de Fosse-Seche Arcane. The apple and honey notes will go perfectly with the spice of the cake.
> 
> Hey Brim, another round of Knob Creek Maple?
> 
> ...


Holy smokes!!! I'm so out of here! You did NOT see me Auditor!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

deathrisesagain said:


> Is it time for the Reaping to start? I'm like.......not patient at all........_tries to be patient but just stands up then sits down then stands up over and over and over again_


Lol, you've got a ways to go, yet, before the end of sign ups on Aug. 17th! You are going to have some amazing leg and core muscles with all that standing and sitting you will be doing, hahaha!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

The Auditor said:


> Hey Brim, another round of Knob Creek Maple?


Always!

And while I love the Pralines from Savannah, I am partial to mine. Not that hard to make and add that bourbon at the softball stage to give it a little more flavor!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

So did the ninjas take anyone down yet???


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Sign me up, too! I will send you my info once I get my list put together, but we have a little time (although I’m sure that will go by quick!) ?


Girl I wish I could be your secret


BR1MSTON3 said:


> Always!
> 
> And while I love the Pralines from Savannah, I am partial to mine. Not that hard to make and add that bourbon at the softball stage to give it a little more flavor!


Oh that takes me back. When I was young my Mom taught me about soft and hard ball stage

They gave me anxiety then and now lol. 

Worth the stress. Best to you!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Why don't we all just create our own town, the Town of Haunts, we could call it. Then build a fence around this town, and have ninja gerbils, and assassin cats guard the border.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Well I have joined the roll again


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Even more peaps.......i means Reaps! How many are we up to now, i lost count after like 30..

As for my town idea, it should be in an area that the leaves change, its nice and cool outside, and we can grow pumpkins. This town would be for Haunters, and HOA are banned. We can keep the town and our homes decorated like they were haunted all year long.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Always!


Here ya go



BR1MSTON3 said:


> And while I love the Pralines from Savannah, I am partial to mine. Not that hard to make and add that bourbon at the softball stage to give it a little more flavor!


You are going to share, of course? Red 3 is particularly fond of pralines, and you don't want a cranky gerbil.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

deathrisesagain said:


> As for my town idea, it should be in an area that the leaves change, its nice and cool outside, and we can grow pumpkins. This town would be for Haunters, and HOA are banned. We can keep the town and our homes decorated like they were haunted all year long.


I can neither confirm nor deny that I've been looking at property listings with just this in mind. The Blue Ridge might be ideal for this. 

But no HOA?? I disagree. We'd BE the HOA! And it will be critical...got to regulate those Chr...Chr...Chri...I can't even say it . Those Winter Holiday decorations! They HAVE to include at least 1 skeleton - exceptions being allowed if you somehow incorporate Krampus.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Serving Fireball and cream soda tonight. Who wants one?


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Nah, i wont go back to Virginia, I wont! How about West Virginia, or even Tennessee? OH! i know, North Carolina.


I am planning on building a house that would be perfect for such a town. The picture is the type of house that I am actually gonna try to build......most likely in Florida. I have a name for it already......Hallows Manor.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Sweet house! NC works too. Come to think of it, there's a town there where such a neighborhood would be perfect - I am not making this up - Bat Cave.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Here ya go, Momof2. Let me know when you need a refill.

Speaking of Bat Cave...we could do a lot with this:








E Shumont Rd E, Bat Cave, NC 28710 | realtor.com®


View detailed information about property E Shumont Rd E, Bat Cave, NC 28710 including listing details, property photos, school and neighborhood data, and much more.




www.realtor.com


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Auditor said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> You are going to share, of course? Red 3 is particularly fond of pralines, and you don't want a cranky gerbil.


That's for darn sure!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Serving Fireball and cream soda tonight. Who wants one?


I can't drink...may I have just the cream soda...please? Cream soda is my favorite!! (...and let me drink and enjoy it before you attempt to push me in the pool, again??)


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

The lot sure does have the creepy dirt road that would be perfect for such a town. Plus 38 acres, that's 18 houses and yards to haunt out.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Some of us have been saying, for years, that we wished we just all lived in one town, lol. It would be awesome. 

Although, Secret Reapers may be a little more difficult...while we would save on shipping costs, we would probably have issues working on projects, outside, for our Victim if our Victim happened to be one of our neighbors...or, unless we went out of town, we would all be shopping at the same stores and, more than likely, running into each other. If you ran into your Victim while having a gift or two for them in your shopping cart, you'd have to learn to have a poker face real quick, lol. 

I agree that our town MUST be located somewhere that has Fall! I cannot have Halloween without Fall leaves, cooler temps and pumpkin fields!! (I live in Illinois, the largest pumpkin growing state...I need my pumpkin farms to go to! Oh, and orchards, too, for our fresh Apple Cider doughnuts!)

As for the "other" holidays...I do decorate for most holidays, even the little ones...but I think I could easily squeeze in some acceptable decorations for that "one holiday" that some of you dislike, lol. You have Krampus, our skellies that can get in on the festivities, NBC, The Grinch, and, as I am a witch/pagan, plenty of witchy Winter/Yule themed decor!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 39!!!! Yay!!! Let's keep the list growing!!!!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

And we'll elect Bethene at the Head chef for the town and we'll all just gather at her house and then disappear before she could make any of us do any of the cleaning...............jk


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> I can't drink...may I have just the cream soda...please? Cream soda is my favorite!! (...and let me drink and enjoy it before you attempt to push me in the pool, again??)


Of course you can. Here ya go.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

deathrisesagain said:


> And we'll elect Bethene at the Head chef for the town and we'll all just gather at her house and then disappear before she could make any of us do any of the cleaning...............jk


One glitch in this plan...she has flying monkeys.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Mmmm...cream soda. I wonder if they make Pumpkin Cream Soda, or just the pumpkin spice part in cream soda...a Fall spiced cream soda could be super yummy!!! 

...and, yeah, you do NOT want to get bethene's flying monkeys after you...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

OK, that's enough time. ~helps Kitty into the pool~


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> OK, that's enough time. ~helps Kitty into the pool~


I should really just stay in some kind of swimwear at all times when hanging out in the bushes when Auditor is around...do they make Halloween or WitchyKitty themed wet suits???


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

_quickly makes a Witchy style wetsuit, with the witch hat as an add on and hands it to Witchkitty_ Here ya go, now you have one.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

The Auditor said:


> Sweet house! NC works too. Come to think of it, there's a town there where such a neighborhood would be perfect - I am not making this up - Bat Cave.


Bat Cave would work. We talked about winning the lottery and opening a shop in Hendersonville. We want a 'Barbrary' tentatively called Introverts where people can come hang out with books and craft cocktails. Southern Gothic writers section and a section for banned books those kinds of things. Corny named cocktails like Huckleberry Gin which would be a Gin with Huckleberry Jam


----------



## italianangel923 (Sep 25, 2018)

I would like to participate please. This sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

deathrisesagain said:


> _quickly makes a Witchy style wetsuit, with the witch hat as an add on and hands it to Witchkitty_ Here ya go, now you have one.


Awesome!!! The witch hat is a fabulous add on accessory! Now I can stay semi dry around Auditor! (Maybe...he usually finds ways around every single thing that I try...)


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

italianangel923 said:


> I would like to participate please. This sounds like a lot of fun!


If you go to the first page you will see the steps you need to take


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

_shrugs some and pushes Auditor into the pool and walks over to the bar._ 
i need a drink....


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> I should really just stay in some kind of swimwear at all times when hanging out in the bushes when Auditor is around...do they make Halloween or WitchyKitty themed wet suits???


Not so much a WitchyKitty.....but there is this...https://www.japantrendshop.com/hello-kitty-dry-suit-p-2956.html


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Not so much a WitchyKitty.....but there is this...https://www.japantrendshop.com/hello-kitty-dry-suit-p-2956.html


Omg, hahahahaha!!! That is hilarious.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

deathrisesagain said:


> _shrugs some and pushes Auditor into the pool and walks over to the bar._
> i need a drink....


~climbs on a float, cider in hand, paddles around quite contentedly~
Thanks, deathrisesagain!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Bat Cave would work. We talked about winning the lottery and opening a shop in Hendersonville. We want a 'Barbrary' tentatively called Introverts where people can come hang out with books and craft cocktails. Southern Gothic writers section and a section for banned books those kinds of things. Corny named cocktails like Huckleberry Gin which would be a Gin with Huckleberry Jam


Sounds kind of like Kramerbooks and Afterwords in Washington's DuPont Circle. Bookstore and bar, all in one.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hmmmmm---I bet something this size would fit in a shipping box!!!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

I just found the neatest, creepy thing. Needs some TLC on the outer edge...think I will make it look worn and old. Wonder which of you lucky ones will get teased with it? (seriously, it's creepy.)


----------



## italianangel923 (Sep 25, 2018)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> If you go to the first page you will see the steps you need to take


Thank you!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi there - can you please remind me - are we not able to edit our lists now on the List discussion? I can't seem to see an option there?


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

That is correct, you can not edit after 24 hours.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello everyone! I've missed you all! Am I late for the party in the bushes?


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Nope not at all, Auditor and Witchy are in the pool, and for me.....I have no clue. Are you joining the Reaping this year?


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Love all the talk about Halloween homes/town. Long have dreamed of how great that would be and what it would look like. First step is to convince my husband to keep up my decor all year. Then maybe I can get him to go for a whole house in a town.....but it is one of my favorite daydreams! 

Why are there THREE weeks left until victims? Torture! Spookerstar and I got our crafting/reaper weekend on the calendar now we just need a victim to start stalking/planning for!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Once again I have added to my secret reaper likes on pinterest- Does anyone need anything before I get back into the bushes?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We now have 43! A couple still need to send their likes list to me...and to the thread!!!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

I gots a question...….how many years has Secret Reaper been going on? Is Bethene the one that started it, or kept it going? Why don't we have a haunter's convention near me?

_shrugs, grabs a beer and hides on the roof of Bethene's house_


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

deathrisesagain said:


> I gots a question...….how many years has Secret Reaper been going on? Is Bethene the one that started it, or kept it going? Why don't we have a haunter's convention near me?
> 
> _shrugs, grabs a beer and hides on the roof of Bethene's house_


I asked bethene the exact same thing in another thread recently! She said that she saw something similar on hauntforum..and also a guy on this forum started it back in 08 or 09. Then bethene heard he had passed away...so rather than let it die out she took it over and slowly modified it to what it is today! 

So glad she did! I have been doing it since 2011 and have more fun (and stress) every year! So glad you are joining us this year deathrisesagain! (Also I wish there was a haunt convention near me too---Spookerstar, Graveyard Queen and I traveled to one in Portland several years ago (from Colorado and New York) and it was worth it--had an amazing time!)


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I’m going to get my stuff sent in tomorrow. I can’t wait to find out who I get to reap!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Reaping time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wait...…..not yet, damn my timing is way off. Ok I say we bbq…..I know there's a little witchy kitty running around, add some bbq sauce and it'll be just like chicken. whos game?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

deathrisesagain said:


> Reaping time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wait...…..not yet, damn my timing is way off. Ok I say we bbq…..I know there's a little witchy kitty running around, add some bbq sauce and it'll be just like chicken. whos game?


Whoa... we must not resort to cannibalism of our fellow reapers. We must stick together and remember our mission. Of course we cannot be held responsible for what happens when we partake in certain beverages.  BTW, a bourbon barbecue sauce would be awesome!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> For the uninitiated...the Ninja Gerbils are a critical component of Secret Reaper. They use their powers of stealth and dexterity to...ahem....discover The List of Reapers and Victims before Bethene can release it. They carry catnip bombs to distract Bethene's kitties. Well, except last year, when Gerbil Red 5 began a relationship with one of the cats (you had to be there). They also carry glitter, because throwing glitter all over Bethene's cyber yard is another time honored Reaper tradition, right up there with drinking and giggling in the bushes.
> 
> In addition to their formal duties, the gerbils also run amuck and cause general havoc and mayhem.


They are also multi lingual spies!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

bethene said:


> Oh...and don't forget..if needed I still have flying monkeys at my disposal if nerded!????


If nerded? LOL! I do nerd out on Halloween, bring on the monkeys!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll take a slice, thank you!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

deathrisesagain said:


> _shrugs some and pushes Auditor into the pool and walks over to the bar._
> i need a drink....


(Gasp!)


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

deathrisesagain said:


> Reaping time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wait...…..not yet, damn my timing is way off. Ok I say we bbq…..I know there's a little witchy kitty running around, add some bbq sauce and it'll be just like chicken. whos game?


Run Witchy Kitty, run!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

deathrisesagain said:


> Nope not at all, Auditor and Witchy are in the pool, and for me.....I have no clue. Are you joining the Reaping this year?


Yes! I'm ready for some giggle water, glitter & shanannagans! Hola, Ciao, Привет, and a wave for any of my deaf friends. It's good to be "home"


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Shadow Panther said:


> Once again I have added to my secret reaper likes on pinterest- Does anyone need anything before I get back into the bushes?


Yes. The link to your pinterest to make it easier to find your gift.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Momof2! said:


> I’m going to get my stuff sent in tomorrow. I can’t wait to find out who I get to reap!


WOW! I haven't even had a drink yet, & I read that wrong start to finish. I thought your name was mofo, and you were ready to ship tomorrow! Sheesh!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Yes! I'm ready for some giggle water, glitter & shanannagans! Hola, Ciao, Привет, and a wave for any of my deaf friends. It's good to be "home"


Lady A! My darling friend! How are you?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Yes. The link to your pinterest to make it easier to find your gift.


Hey I just noticed my Pinterest link isn't attached anymore, I'll have to figure out how to fix that. Sigh, the days of chisel & stone were so much easier .......


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Lady A! My darling friend! How are you?


Doing good Auditor! How have you been?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

deathrisesagain said:


> Reaping time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wait...…..not yet, damn my timing is way off. Ok I say we bbq…..I know there's a little witchy kitty running around, add some bbq sauce and it'll be just like chicken. whos game?


Know what's better than bbq kitty? Bbq flying monkey. Mmm. Been a few years since we had a good flying monkey 'que here...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Doing good Auditor! How have you been?


Фантастика, спасибо. Возбужденный, чтобы начать сезон снова.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

deathrisesagain said:


> Reaping time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wait...…..not yet, damn my timing is way off. Ok I say we bbq…..I know there's a little witchy kitty running around, add some bbq sauce and it'll be just like chicken. whos game?


Heeeeeeyyyyyy now...what did I do to deserve being barbecued?!?! Remember, thou shalt not threaten a witch!! I am a very good, natural witch...but I am very capable of taking a quick trip to the dark side. (Though, I'm still too nice to hex you or severely injure you, so I'd probably just give you a temporary rash or a nightmare or two...)

Besides, I'm a vegetarian, so I probably wouldn't taste too much like chicken. Also, I'm kinda small and wouldn't feed everyone, so you'd need a side dish. Concentrated orange juice added to a good quality BBQ sauce would be better...gives it some extra tang and flavor!! Also goes good on grilled pineapple! 

...am I really talking about how to bbq me??? I'm going to just go into the bushes, now, and work on that rash spell....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Whoa... we must not resort to cannibalism of our fellow reapers. We must stick together and remember our mission. Of course we cannot be held responsible for what happens when we partake in certain beverages.  BTW, a bourbon barbecue sauce would be awesome!


Thank you for standing up for me...
I have no idea how I'd taste with a bourbon bbq sauce...
...why am I still talking about how to bbq me?!?!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I'll take a slice, thank you!


...of ME?!?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> I am a very good, natural witch...but I am very capable of taking a quick trip to the dark side.


'tis true. She has a condo in Dark Side. Awesome place for parties.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Run Witchy Kitty, run!!!


I know, right?! I am a bit nervous about napping in the tents in the bushes now...maybe it's safer on a float in the middle of the pool!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> ...of ME?!?


I think she meant your pumpkin cake.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Know what's better than bbq kitty? Bbq flying monkey. Mmm. Been a few years since we had a good flying monkey 'que here...


Is there a vegetarian option??


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Фантастика, спасибо. Возбужденный, чтобы начать сезон снова.


я тоже!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> I think she meant your pumpkin cake.


Now THAT I can do!! Pumpkin cake, coming right up! I have more goodies I'll have to make, too...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Is there a vegetarian option??


I also am vegetarian, I'm sure there's a tofurkitty option. But honestly, just potatoes sound good. With asparagus & artichoke on the side.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Is there a vegetarian option??





Lady Arsenic said:


> I also am vegetarian, I'm sure there's a tofurkitty option. But honestly, just potatoes sound good. With asparagus & artichoke on the side.


You can make a version of almost anything out of cauliflower. 

Some of them even taste good.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> You can make a version of almost anything out of cauliflower.
> 
> Some of them even taste good.


Or zucchini...you can replace soooo many things with zucchini!! As for cauliflower, I'm more of a broccoli kind of girl. 

Lady Arsenic, I love potatoes!! Pretty much any kind of potatoes, lol.

I certainly don't wish to be barbecued, and I'm pretty sure our Reaper Queen would hate for someone to cook one of her flying monkeys...she could make everyone wait even longer for their victims in retaliation! Or send out a swarm of the rest of the monkeys and her kitties after us! Or have her bushes cut down and the pool emptied! Or just "forget" to give out the Victims!! The horror!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Instead of barbecuing me or the monkeys...

Let's see...what baked good should I serve, tonight? How about a candy, instead? I have white chocolate pumpkin cheesecake truffles topped with cinnamon and crushed graham cracker sprinkle and a pumpkin shaped version, too...or some skull shaped white chocolates with the pumpkin cheesecake filling...they have the cinnamon crumble, too, but are on the underside so as not to obscure the skull faces!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

I was just messing with ya Witchykitty. I wouldn't bbq you, not mean enough. I think Autumn Stuff Pork Roast would be awesome.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Lady Arsenic said:


> WOW! I haven't even had a drink yet, & I read that wrong start to finish. I thought your name was mofo, and you were ready to ship tomorrow! Sheesh!


Lady! I was starting to wonder if you were joining us - glad to see you are back!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Is there a vegetarian option??


I used to eat a lot of stir fry when I was single and broke. Mushrooms make a great meat substitute. They have a different texture and absorb all the flavors of the seasonings.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Thank you for standing up for me...
> I have no idea how I'd taste with a bourbon bbq sauce...
> ...why am I still talking about how to bbq me?!?!


No problem. Actually I’m not a big bbq sauce fan and I don’t like bourbon. Though I recently had a salad with bourbon maple vinaigrette and it was awesome enough that I’m considering buying a small bottle of bourbon to recreate it. Is it too hot by the pool for a salad bar with all the fixings?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm down with a salad bar, all the fixins' and heck, even a buffet since we're gonna be here awhile! We can expand the blanket fort to accommodate that! A bar, a buffet, a pool, this place is great!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Lady! I was starting to wonder if you were joining us - glad to see you are back!


Thanks Witchful! Good to be back! I've missed the banter!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

how many victims are we up to beth ? 
come join the fun


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

18 more sign up days and then victim time whoot


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Added my Pinterest board link to my signature. Feels like I’m exposing my secrets


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Reaping time soon!!!! I know yall are probably rolling your eyes at me, being a newb to the whole Reaper thing, but I am excited about it and am having fun looking forward to bringing happiness to another Haunter.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> I used to eat a lot of stir fry when I was single and broke. Mushrooms make a great meat substitute. They have a different texture and absorb all the flavors of the seasonings.


Oddly, I hate mushrooms, lol. So does my husband. I do lots of other substitutions for meat, though...or just leave meat out of recipes all together.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> No problem. Actually I’m not a big bbq sauce fan and I don’t like bourbon. Though I recently had a salad with bourbon maple vinaigrette and it was awesome enough that I’m considering buying a small bottle of bourbon to recreate it. Is it too hot by the pool for a salad bar with all the fixings?


Mmmmmm...salad bar....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

unlovedpoet said:


> Added my Pinterest board link to my signature. Feels like I’m exposing my secrets


Don't forget...if you have some boards you'd rather people not see, you can always change them to secret boards!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's always so fun hanging out in the bushes with everyone while everyone impatiently awaits the day that bethene passes out Victims! ?

Come join the Reaper fun, people!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm not in the bushes :-( I'm on the roof. Someone's gotta take a broom to the flying monkeys.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

deathrisesagain said:


> I'm not in the bushes :-( I'm on the roof. Someone's gotta take a broom to the flying monkeys.


Yep, may as well be you, LOL! I’m afraid of heights.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

So, the sight looks updated, and I don't see my signature or my pinterest link. It's all still in my settings though. Is it different on my phone? I R cornfuzed!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> So, the sight looks updated, and I don't see my signature or my pinterest link. It's all still in my settings though. Is it different on my phone? I R cornfuzed!


I can see your signature and pinterest link.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oddly, I hate mushrooms, lol. So does my husband. I do lots of other substitutions for meat, though...or just leave meat out of recipes all together.


There is nothing more divine than mushrooms in a heavy cream sauce, sauteed in butter and tossed with Fettuccini and Parmesan....


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> There is nothing more divine than mushrooms in a heavy cream sauce, sauteed in butter and tossed with Fettuccini and Parmesan....


I love mushrooms, but my husband is allergic...


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Lady Arsenic said:


> So, the sight looks updated, and I don't see my signature or my pinterest link. It's all still in my settings though. Is it different on my phone? I R cornfuzed!


It does look different on your phone. I switched mine to desktop version and I can see your signature and pinterest link.I


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

The mobile version is different than the desktop version. Things..changed...to account for the smaller screen.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

deathrisesagain said:


> Reaping time soon!!!! I know yall are probably rolling your eyes at me, being a newb to the whole Reaper thing, but I am excited about it and am having fun looking forward to bringing happiness to another Haunter.


It's far from my first reaping but I'm excited too! Of course I really, really NEED this reaper as a sort of therapy for the separation anxiety I'm going to have when the munchkin starts school.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

deathrisesagain said:


> Reaping time soon!!!! I know yall are probably rolling your eyes at me, being a newb to the whole Reaper thing, but I am excited about it and am having fun looking forward to bringing happiness to another Haunter.


Not even a little bit! Love that you are just as excited as I am and joining in the pre-celebration fun!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Andromalius said:


> There is nothing more divine than mushrooms in a heavy cream sauce, sauteed in butter and tossed with Fettuccini and Parmesan....


Is it possible to get your recipe?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I won't be joining this year but. I'm looking forward to seeing what everyone comes up with. Auditor can you get this goul a margarita??


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Scratch that. This may be what I need to get out of my funk lately. I'll gen up a list and send my list, via raven to miss wicked witch herself. The Great and powerful


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> I can see your signature and pinterest link.


I'll have to visit from my tablet, I don't see anyone's link or signature. Good to know though, thanks.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Andromalius said:


> There is nothing more divine than mushrooms in a heavy cream sauce, sauteed in butter and tossed with Fettuccini and Parmesan....


I just ate dinner, but that made me hungry!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

deathrisesagain said:


> Reaping time soon!!!! I know yall are probably rolling your eyes at me, being a newb to the whole Reaper thing, but I am excited about it and am having fun looking forward to bringing happiness to another Haunter.


Only eyes I'm rolling are the ones I "borrowed" from the zombie outside. (Well, he wasn't using them...and we need them for the game. Lost the dice.)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

moonwitchkitty said:


> I won't be joining this year but. I'm looking forward to seeing what everyone comes up with. Auditor can you get this goul a margarita??


But of course! And glad you're _finally_ here!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

The Auditor said:


> Yes. The link to your pinterest to make it easier to find your gift.











Shadow Black (shadowpantherbl) - Profile | Pinterest


Shadow Black | Follow me on a journey through everything Halloween. Also check out Halloweenforum.com




www.pinterest.com





As you can see I pretty much like everything, lol


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

farblefumble said:


> I love mushrooms, but my husband is allergic...


Seems a lot of people are. What a bummer! My ex was allergic to most nuts so for many years I was unable to have walnuts or almonds in the house.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

lizzyborden said:


> It's far from my first reaping but I'm excited too! Of course I really, really NEED this reaper as a sort of therapy for the separation anxiety I'm going to have when the munchkin starts school.


Is this your oldest going to school for the first time? Or your last?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Is it possible to get your recipe?


Thank you for asking and there really isn’t one. Mastering the Art of French Cooking touches on the mushrooms. 

I sauté in butter (crimini sliced thin) and then once the mushrooms are almost done I add a smidge of Jamison’s chicken soup base for flavor with a little black pepper. 

Once the mushrooms are brown I add heavy cream. Eyeball it depending on how much you need. It will reduce but not a lot. 

Once it’s heated through or reduced to your taste then add hot fettuccini pasta and sprinkle good Parmesan. 

If I don’t use the Jamison’s in the sauce I will boil the pasta in water with a spoonful of that. It flavors everything and I use it in almost everything savory. It makes an enormous difference in the flavor of almost anything. 

That’s really it. I’m sure many have much better recipes. Lol. 

Best to you and bon appetit!

It is a wonderful recipe for those days when you need a win. It is relaxing for me to make it as it is pretty much fool proof as long as you don’t let anything burn.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Scratch that. This may be what I need to get out of m6 funk lately. I'll gen up a list and send my list, via raven to miss wicked witch herself. The Great and powerful


Giving is the best part! So easy to make someone’s whole day!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Andromalius said:


> Thank you for asking and there really isn’t one. Mastering the Art of French Cooking touches on the mushrooms.
> 
> I sauté in butter (crimini sliced thin) and then once the mushrooms are almost done I add a smidge of Jamison’s chicken soup base for flavor with a little black pepper.
> 
> ...


Hey I forgot to add you can make this Keto friendly. Instead of pasta use chicken, ham and Swiss cheese to make a keto chicken cordon bleu!

The mushroom sauce pairs very well with the cordon bleu chicken.

Get butterflied chicken breast from the store and then make the traditional Cordon Bleu stuffed with the ham and either Gruyere or a baby Swiss.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Andromalius said:


> Thank you for asking and there really isn’t one. Mastering the Art of French Cooking touches on the mushrooms.
> 
> I sauté in butter (crimini sliced thin) and then once the mushrooms are almost done I add a smidge of Jamison’s chicken soup base for flavor with a little black pepper.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the details. I’m going to give it a try.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Thank you for the details. I’m going to give it a try.


You can’t miss. Have fun! Thing about this is I can’t stop eating it. I find myself standing over the counter taking dozens of “one more bite”. ?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Andromalius said:


> Is this your oldest going to school for the first time? Or your last?


My only one. She will be starting pre-k in two weeks. I know she will do fine, but except for the weekends when I work, we’re together 24/7. Of course I’m really resenting the next few days as my husband and I are scheduled to have our wares at a local event and 12-15 hour days and a four-year-old just don’t mix. So she’ll be spending time at both grandmas, who thankfully are both retired and enjoy having her.

Yeah, I’m not the overly emotional type, but this is going to be harder on me than it is on her.  On the bright side, I will have time to work on things I just can’t work on when she’s here.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Andromalius said:


> You can’t miss. Have fun! Thing about this is I can’t stop eating it. I find myself standing over the counter taking dozens of “one more bite”. ?


Yeah, me too. Maybe that’s why I have a tote full of just-a-little too snug jeans.  Now my mouth is watering for fettuccine Alfredo.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So I have a friend who’s pretty new in the candle making business. I am fighting the urge to request some pumpkin spice candles or wax melts in anticipation of getting ready for my victim. But what if my victim hates pumpkin spice? Should I go ahead and order them and just keep them for myself if my victim doesn’t like that particular scent? Am I really trying to rationalize purchasing some for myself? After all, the smell of pumpkin spice is almost hypnotic—sort of a high for a Halloween junkie. 

Do you think bethene would notice if the smell of pumpkin spice emanated from the bushes? We should probably stick with the wax melts as the thoughts of flaming bushes, ninja gerbils and flying monkeys is just too horrifying to think about, though I have heard that flying monkey does taste a bit like chicken. Oh and Bethene, you’re house insurance is paid up, right?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I think you should order them anyway, & keep them for yourself or future victims of you discover your victim doesnt like that scent. Bethene knows we camp out here in the bushes, so the smell wont give us away. The bodies being shoved in the pool makes enough noise that she knows we have arrived. Also dont worry about catching something on fire, the gerbils have fire Marshall training.


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Still feeling very stalky.....I have left the anticipation of staring in Bethenes' window and before the gerbils have to put their fire marshall training to use to stalk all who have joined, if you have felt the hair rising at the back of your neck lately or peered a low skulking shadow darting to and fro it was quite possibly me passing through on the next potential victim..............


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden, I love Pumpkin Spice scent!!!!!! (I use jar candles and wax melts, no pillars or such, as I have kitties who could catch themselves or the house on fire if one was knocked over.) As a matter of fact, if I join, one of my main wants for this year will be wax melts and candles...

...just letting you know, in case you are my Reaper if I get to join...or if anyone else is my Reaper, for that matter. Pretty much any scent with pumpkin or spice is a go for me, lol. (unless they added some kind of pine or patchouli, which both bother me.)

Hanging out in the bushes with the lovely smell of Pumpkin Spice wafting through the air would be fantastic...and maybe hide some of the chlorine smell from The Auditor constantly pushing me into the pool...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

A little bit scary said:


> Still feeling very stalky.....I have left the anticipation of staring in Bethenes' window and before the gerbils have to put their fire marshall training to use to stalk all who have joined, if you have felt the hair rising at the back of your neck lately or peered a low skulking shadow darting to and fro it was quite possibly me passing through on the next potential victim..............


Now I wish I'd dressed nicer today. Sorry you have to see me in scrubs.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hanging out in the bushes with the lovely smell of Pumpkin Spice wafting through the air would be fantastic...and maybe hide some of the chlorine smell from The Auditor constantly pushing me into the pool...


~sniff sniff~ uh...that's not chlorine...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> ~sniff sniff~ uh...that's not chlorine...


So, then what unpleasant smell did you get on me when you pushed me in the pool? ~Sniff Sniff~ yourself.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Andromalius said:


> Thank you for asking and there really isn’t one. Mastering the Art of French Cooking touches on the mushrooms.
> 
> I sauté in butter (crimini sliced thin) and then once the mushrooms are almost done I add a smidge of Jamison’s chicken soup base for flavor with a little black pepper.
> 
> ...


I tend to cook with Jameson's myself but that is just cause a glass of whiskey and the right music make cooking that much more fun! I love to do something close to this with morels


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> So I have a friend who’s pretty new in the candle making business. I am fighting the urge to request some pumpkin spice candles or wax melts in anticipation of getting ready for my victim. But what if my victim hates pumpkin spice? Should I go ahead and order them and just keep them for myself if my victim doesn’t like that particular scent? Am I really trying to rationalize purchasing some for myself? After all, the smell of pumpkin spice is almost hypnotic—sort of a high for a Halloween junkie.
> 
> Do you think bethene would notice if the smell of pumpkin spice emanated from the bushes? We should probably stick with the wax melts as the thoughts of flaming bushes, ninja gerbils and flying monkeys is just too horrifying to think about, though I have heard that flying monkey does taste a bit like chicken. Oh and Bethene, you’re house insurance is paid up, right?


Don't worry, I love pumpkin spice and will love it


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> So, then what unpleasant smell did you get on me when you pushed me in the pool? ~Sniff Sniff~ yourself.


Are you _sure_ you want to know?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

lizzyborden said:


> So I have a friend who’s pretty new in the candle making business. I am fighting the urge to request some pumpkin spice candles or wax melts in anticipation of getting ready for my victim. But what if my victim hates pumpkin spice? Should I go ahead and order them and just keep them for myself if my victim doesn’t like that particular scent? Am I really trying to rationalize purchasing some for myself? After all, the smell of pumpkin spice is almost hypnotic—sort of a high for a Halloween junkie.
> 
> Do you think bethene would notice if the smell of pumpkin spice emanated from the bushes? We should probably stick with the wax melts as the thoughts of flaming bushes, ninja gerbils and flying monkeys is just too horrifying to think about, though I have heard that flying monkey does taste a bit like chicken. Oh and Bethene, you’re house insurance is paid up, right?


If your victim hates pumpkin spice, and they said it in their likes/dislikes..send them to me! 

In all seriousness, maybe share your friend's business address or some such. Love to support artists and artisans, especially when they're just starting out.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Shadow Panther said:


> Shadow Black (shadowpantherbl) - Profile | Pinterest
> 
> 
> Shadow Black | Follow me on a journey through everything Halloween. Also check out Halloweenforum.com
> ...


Yes you do! Thank you for sharing, I do believe I'm "following" you now. 

Which now that I read that, sounds a bit creepier then it did in my head.... Eh, you know what I mean.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

A little bit scary said:


> if you have felt the hair rising at the back of your neck lately or peered a low skulking shadow darting to and fro it was quite possibly me passing through on the next potential victim..............


That was you??? Oh good, I thought it was my ex...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Are you _sure_ you want to know?


Probably not. I think I'll just go toss myself in the pool...I need to feel clean...then maybe make an offering to bethene's cats to be able to approach her house to knock on the door and ask for some antibacterial sanitizer...


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

_grabs a fire hose, attaches a rather large bottle of shampoo and opens the valve on Witchykitty. Whistles while washing her down._


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Well done, deathrisesagain! Well done, indeed!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

deathrisesagain said:


> _grabs a fire hose, attaches a rather large bottle of shampoo and opens the valve on Witchykitty. Whistles while washing her down._


The Auditor: Well done, deathrisesagain! Well done, indeed!

~WitchyKitty is small and weak...while she wants to be clean, the fire hose is too strong...WitchyKitty is thrown by the water pressure across bethene's lawn, lands and curls up, soaking wet to the bone and soapy, shivering and sore...~

Awwww, what did I do to ever get picked on so much? Haven't I always been helpful, informative, sharing of my baked goods, and set up pretty blanket tents with lights and pillows in the bushes? I haven't even strayed from the good path of witchery to fight those picking on me...though tempted...

I'm sad and am going to the bushes to curl up on a pillow and hide.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Quiet in here....

Anyway, question. I was working on my Pinterest boards and was finding that when I would Pin something, it would come up with a blank picture with one of those tiny broken picture symbols up in the corner. Is anyone else having issues like that when Pinning? I know many update their Halloween boards or make specific Secret Reaper boards for the exchange, so I thought I'd ask. It's very frustrating...


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Sorry Witchy, I have not run into that problem so i can't help.

_grabs a gaint fan, bolts a chair into the concrete, and strapes Witchykitty into the chair and turns the fan on._ To help you dry.


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

*the fan is two strong and the straps have fallen away, Witchykitty is once again tossed into the pool, I pick her up on the way to the next potential victim, she shares her baked goods along the way and once dry she will return to the bushes, possibly to give deathrisesagain a good soaking in the pool*


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Finally got my stuff sent it. I can't wait to get started!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

deathrisesagain said:


> Sorry Witchy, I have not run into that problem so i can't help.
> 
> _grabs a gaint fan, bolts a chair into the concrete, and strapes Witchykitty into the chair and turns the fan on._ To help you dry.


Lol, thanks for helping me to dry off. ?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

A little bit scary said:


> *the fan is two strong and the straps have fallen away, Witchykitty is once again tossed into the pool, I pick her up on the way to the next potential victim, she shares her baked goods along the way and once dry she will return to the bushes, possibly to give deathrisesagain a good soaking in the pool*


Hahaha, thanks for saving me from the failed attempt at drying me off! ?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I feel like this entire thread name should be changed from "The Big Secret Reaper Sign Up and Discussion Thread" to "The Toss WitchyKitty In The Pool As Often As Possible" thread...

*Anyways...bethene needs more Reapers!!! Sign up and join the fun! Rules and info are on the first page, first post. Come one, Come all! ? Join The Secret Reaper!!! ?*


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

*REAPING TIME IN 16 DAYS!!!!!!! *

I can't wait until the Reaping begins. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

lizzyborden said:


> So I have a friend who’s pretty new in the candle making business. I am fighting the urge to request some pumpkin spice candles or wax melts in anticipation of getting ready for my victim. But what if my victim hates pumpkin spice? Should I go ahead and order them and just keep them for myself if my victim doesn’t like that particular scent? Am I really trying to rationalize purchasing some for myself? After all, the smell of pumpkin spice is almost hypnotic—sort of a high for a Halloween junkie.
> 
> Do you think bethene would notice if the smell of pumpkin spice emanated from the bushes? We should probably stick with the wax melts as the thoughts of flaming bushes, ninja gerbils and flying monkeys is just too horrifying to think about, though I have heard that flying monkey does taste a bit like chicken. Oh and Bethene, you’re house insurance is paid up, right?


ARG...scents. I should have put scents on my like/dislike list! My poor reaper...despite my best effort I think I did not do a good enough list. For the record I love pumpkin spice scent! I also agree I want the website for your friend if you are willing to share!

The doubts and insecurities started hitting big time this morning. It always happens at some point during the waiting....my unbridled excitement turns to panic and worry that I won't know how to make and/or know anything about my victim's likes. Or what if they don't like what I do. What if what I make turns out bad.....'sigh'.  Then I remember that, for whatever reason, this is just part of my process. I guess the worry means I care. And I am sure I can learn all about whatever they like...after all thats part of the fun. Just going to sit over here and worry and wait. Come on bethene....you could give out just a few early right??


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Witchful Thinking said:


> ARG...scents. I should have put scents on my like/dislike list! My poor reaper...despite my best effort I think I did not do a good enough list. For the record I love pumpkin spice scent! I also agree I want the website for your friend if you are willing to share!
> 
> The doubts and insecurities started hitting big time this morning. It always happens at some point during the waiting....my unbridled excitement turns to panic and worry that I won't know how to make and/or know anything about my victim's likes. Or what if they don't like what I do. What if what I make turns out bad.....'sigh'.  Then I remember that, for whatever reason, this is just part of my process. I guess the worry means I care. And I am sure I can learn all about whatever they like...after all thats part of the fun. Just going to sit over here and worry and wait. Come on bethene....you could give out just a few early right??


I'm sure I'll love it


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Witchful Thinking said:


> ARG...scents. I should have put scents on my like/dislike list! My poor reaper...despite my best effort I think I did not do a good enough list. For the record I love pumpkin spice scent! I also agree I want the website for your friend if you are willing to share!
> 
> The doubts and insecurities started hitting big time this morning. It always happens at some point during the waiting....my unbridled excitement turns to panic and worry that I won't know how to make and/or know anything about my victim's likes. Or what if they don't like what I do. What if what I make turns out bad.....'sigh'.  Then I remember that, for whatever reason, this is just part of my process. I guess the worry means I care. And I am sure I can learn all about whatever they like...after all thats part of the fun. Just going to sit over here and worry and wait. Come on bethene....you could give out just a few early right??


I do the same thing. I think that's part of what was taking me so long to actually send my info in. I am worried that my victim will be so different and I won't know how to make or buy things that they like. I don't want to disappoint anyone.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I tend to cook with Jameson's myself but that is just cause a glass of whiskey and the right music make cooking that much more fun! I love to do something close to this with morels


I’ve not tried the Jameson whiskey lol. I am far too much of a lightweight! 

I am in northern Michigan and Morel mushrooms are very popular here. They are the holy grail for many mushroom hunters and people here are extraordinarily protective of their hunting grounds. 

Morels are nice but they just don’t do it for me. Call me a Philistine, lol. But I love a good crimini


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Momof2! said:


> I do the same thing. I think that's part of what was taking me so long to actually send my info in. I am worried that my victim will be so different and I won't know how to make or buy things that they like. I don't want to disappoint anyone.


No one does. But the fact that a stranger took the time to send an amazing gift? Who cares if it is not exactly their style! An amazing person from this amazing site sent you an amazing Halloween specific gift!

Yayyyyy!!! ???


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Andromalius said:


> I am in northern Michigan and Morel mushrooms are very popular here. They are the holy grail for many mushroom hunters and people here are extraordinarily protective of their hunting grounds.
> 
> Morels are nice but they just don’t do it for me. Call me a Philistine, lol. But I love a good crimini


Ahh, yes, Morel mushroom hunting. We live just below you in Illinois and it's huge, here, too. While I don't eat them, I always loved hunting for them when I was younger. At our old house, that we moved from three years ago, we actually had them growing in our yard! I carefully took care of them until they got big and then would give them to family and friends who loved to eat them. I have family members and friends who go yearly, still. Some people even have Morel mushroom statues and wood carved items of them in their yards, lol. Someday, I should really try one...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Where are we at for sign ups, so far?? I'm sure we need more...many more!! We have some regulars who still haven't shown up for the fun, too! I have plenty of pillows in the bush blanket tents and the bar is fully stocked!! Come join the fun, laying in wait in bethene's yard for Victim time!! ? ???


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The Auditor said:


> If your victim hates pumpkin spice, and they said it in their likes/dislikes..send them to me!
> 
> In all seriousness, maybe share your friend's business address or some such. Love to support artists and artisans, especially when they're just starting out.


I should point out that she currently doesn’t offer pumpkin spice. I was going to do a special request for those. I would be more than happy to share her info here if it’s okay.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Ahh, yes, Morel mushroom hunting. We live just below you in Illinois and it's huge, here, too. While I don't eat them, I always loved hunting for them when I was younger. At our old house, that we moved from three years ago, we actually had them growing in our yard! I carefully took care of them until they got big and then would give them to family and friends who loved to eat them. I have family members and friends who go yearly, still. Some people even have Morel mushroom statues and wood carved items of them in their yards, lol. Someday, I should really try one...


Mmmm.... morels.... My last excursion for them resulted in three mushrooms and one small bunch of ramps. Not much reward for two hours of hunting, but oh were they delicious!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Shoot, I should have put scents on mine too....


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

*COUNT DOWN TO REAPING TIME: *15 Days and counting!!!!

BTW if you haven't guessed, i will probably be counting down every day until we get our victims.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

deathrisesagain said:


> *COUNT DOWN TO REAPING TIME: *15 Days and counting!!!!
> 
> BTW if you haven't guessed, i will probably be counting down every day until we get our victims.



I literally can not wait - as soon as I get my victims name i'll be on the case and getting things together - its sooooooo hard at the moment as I want to start collecting / making things !!! 

Am I allowed to be told mine before the 17th Aug? Y'know cos i'm in the UK and obvsiously it takes longer to ship things to a victim who could be states-side!?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

deathrisesagain said:


> *COUNT DOWN TO REAPING TIME: *15 Days and counting!!!!
> 
> BTW if you haven't guessed, i will probably be counting down every day until we get our victims.


I like your enthusiasm!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

SpookySpoof said:


> I literally can not wait - as soon as I get my victims name i'll be on the case and getting things together - its sooooooo hard at the moment as I want to start collecting / making things !!!
> 
> Am I allowed to be told mine before the 17th Aug? Y'know cos i'm in the UK and obvsiously it takes longer to ship things to a victim who could be states-side!?


Sure, my address is 527......mmmmfffph.....oh! I was muzzled briefly by a flying monkey! I guess you cant do that!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

WitchyKitty said:


> Ahh, yes, Morel mushroom hunting. We live just below you in Illinois and it's huge, here, too. While I don't eat them, I always loved hunting for them when I was younger. At our old house, that we moved from three years ago, we actually had them growing in our yard! I carefully took care of them until they got big and then would give them to family and friends who loved to eat them. I have family members and friends who go yearly, still. Some people even have Morel mushroom statues and wood carved items of them in their yards, lol. Someday, I should really try one...


They are not bad. They just don’t taste that good to me. I’m lucky. I don’t need any more expensive hobbies or favorite foods ?


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

_swaps at the flying monkeys._ Get Back!!!!!! A little help over here would be awesme.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Every fall, we have these mushrooms growing in our front yard. I know nothing about mushrooms but these really make me laugh. I've been told they look like "one ups" from a video game. I think they look like something out of a fairytale.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

deathrisesagain said:


> *COUNT DOWN TO REAPING TIME: *15 Days and counting!!!!
> 
> BTW if you haven't guessed, i will probably be counting down every day until we get our victims.


A countdown is awesome!! However, just be aware that, depending on how many people sign up, how busy bethene is and with the new messaging system making things a little more difficult, you may not get a Victim right on that first day after sign ups. Sometimes, it can take her a few days! It really builds up the suspense...constantly refreshing your inbox, awaiting that wonderful moment you see a Victim PM from bethene, lol. 

bethene works so hard on these Reapers...while we can't stand the wait and the anticipation nearly kills us, we understand that she is only one person and there are a lot of people to be paired up and PM'd.

*You are awesome, bethene!!! Our Reaper Queen!!* ?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We need more victims!!! Please come join us!!! It's a lot of fun!!!!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Every time we say we need more victims, it seems like we are just going through bodies like crazy. LOL


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

deathrisesagain said:


> _swaps at the flying monkeys._ Get Back!!!!!! A little help over here would be awesme.


(Lady Arsenic detonates a glitter bomb sending shades of orange, black & purple high into the sky.) 
That should chase them away for awhile, it's hard to fly with glitter In your eyes! Is someone tending the bar? Its Fri night, I'm ready for a glass of wine, & some homemade goods from WitchyKitty!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

deathrisesagain said:


> Every time we say we need more victims, it seems like we are just going through bodies like crazy. LOL


You mean we're not?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

More desserts coming right up, Lady Arsenic! A slice of Halloween themed chocolate and vanilla bundt cake, anyone?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Ladyfrog said:


> Every fall, we have these mushrooms growing in our front yard. I know nothing about mushrooms but these really make me laugh. I've been told they look like "one ups" from a video game. I think they look like something out of a fairytale.


Now those are pretty darn awesome!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> Mmmm.... morels.... My last excursion for them resulted in three mushrooms and one small bunch of ramps. Not much reward for two hours of hunting, but oh were they delicious!


 I like to think that the hunt is its own reward sometimes, especially since I live in Florida now and miss cooler excursions


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 46 signed up...

Come join us...you know you want to


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

We need to get to 50 come on snd join in guys


----------



## plcdebbie99 (Aug 3, 2019)

bethene said:


> Here it is.. the main reaper of the year!! PLEASE read all the info here... it will answer some of your questions. but if not.. let me know! Lets make this a great reaper season!!! Let the games begin!
> 
> PLEASE, for your sake, AND for the sake of your reaper please participate in the thread, even if just commenting once in a while, and make it easier by having picture, pinterest, or the like.
> 
> ...


I would like to sign up


----------



## plcdebbie99 (Aug 3, 2019)

Saki.Girl said:


> We need to get to 50 come on snd join in guys


MOD NOTE: personal info removed. Please start a conversation (hover your mouse over Bethene's profile image - should see a box pop up that includes the option "start conversation" for a private message/PM option!)


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

plcdebbie99 said:


> I would like to sign up


Hi plcdebbie99! Welcome to the forum! To sign up for secret reaper, you have to privately message Bethene the reaper queen (she made the opening announcement for this thread) you'll send her a list of likes & dislikes and your address. Then you'll post your list of likes & dislikes on the Likes and Dislikes thread. Which I think is below where you found this one. Glad to have you, and hope you enjoy it.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

bethene said:


> We have 46 signed up...
> 
> Come join us...you know you want to


Yay! 46 is a good start!! Bring it on, haunters!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> Every fall, we have these mushrooms growing in our front yard. I know nothing about mushrooms but these really make me laugh. I've been told they look like "one ups" from a video game. I think they look like something out of a fairytale.


You probably know this, but I think those are a "magic mushroom" so I would recommend keeping the kiddies away from them. you can find a lot of mushroom info on the web. It's Too bad to because they're so colorful!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I wasn't sure if I would be playing along this year since I have a trip planned late August but I should still have enough time to do some much loved stalking and gifting!! I would like to sign up since there's still time right?!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

a_granger said:


> I wasn't sure if I would be playing along this year since I have a trip planned late August but I should still have enough time to do some much loved stalking and gifting!! I would like to sign up since there's still time right?!!


Yay! It’s always fun when you’re here! I keep having to pep myself up for this because I have so much on my plate — but this is always one of the highlights of my holiday season (in my head, the Secret Reaper kicks off the holiday season!).


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I like to think that the hunt is its own reward sometimes, especially since I live in Florida now and miss cooler excursions


Some people have the “gift”. My brother does. He can see them from a mile away lol. My grandfather too. I have looked before and I will literally step on them. I am the world’s worst mushroom hunter


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

a_granger said:


> You probably know this, but I think those are a "magic mushroom" so I would recommend keeping the kiddies away from them. you can find a lot of mushroom info on the web. It's Too bad to because they're so colorful!!


Maybe that's why we have so many deer in our yard? ?


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm trying to be patient, but it's SO hard. It's raining this weekend (thankfully) and would be a perfect time to be working on something for my victim. Oh well, I guess I'll watch shark week and drink coffee.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Momof2! said:


> I'm trying to be patient, but it's SO hard. It's raining this weekend (thankfully) and would be a perfect time to be working on something for my victim. Oh well, I guess I'll watch shark week and drink coffee.


Don’t know what shark week is. But I adore rainy days and thunder storms.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Ok ok I'm in!!! This will be year #2 for me!!! I need something to take me away from bidding on crystal balls on Ebay! Lol. I have already been scouring my few spots for goodies! Bring me my victim!!!!????


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok, so trying to look for ideas and looked for Haunted Mansion and see that Disneyworld is celebrating with DL for the 50th Anniversary of the Haunted Mansion on the 9th. I have my fast pass set up for it and they are having a limited edition Funko Madame Leota pop. If I am fortunate enough to get one I am going to try and get two so I can give one to my victim. Fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

So cool of you to think of your victim already Br1mston3!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

In recent years we have had 70ish... For quite a few over 100. One year I about died...we had over 300!?
So 50 to 70 would be great!!!
So come play!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> In recent years we have had 70ish... For quite a few over 100. One year I about died...we had over 300!?
> So 50 to 70 would be great!!!
> So come play!!


It's probably been a lower count, the past couple years, since so many of the regulars had a difficult time getting on the forum for so long when it went all wonky. I don't know if they have tried to get back on since all the updates or not...I hope they try, again, before Sign Ups are over!

(I still can't even imagine how you managed 300 reapers...)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccccccccccccccccccttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

a_granger said:


> I wasn't sure if I would be playing along this year since I have a trip planned late August but I should still have enough time to do some much loved stalking and gifting!! I would like to sign up since there's still time right?!!


Yeah!! You will have plenty of time to still make it work - you have lots of experience and practice. And pressure is sometimes the mother of invention!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> It's probably been a lower count, the past couple years, since so many of the regulars had a difficult time getting on the forum for so long when it went all wonky. I don't know if they have tried to get back on since all the updates or not...I hope they try, again, before Sign Ups are over!
> 
> (I still can't even imagine how you managed 300 reapers...)


This is a very good point I hadn't thought of. It was such a struggle all the time to get on there for a few years! 300 Bethene...I can't believe you didn't burn out after that. I never noticed any difference which means you pulled off yet another miracle that year!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Hearthfire said:


> Ok ok I'm in!!! This will be year #2 for me!!! I need something to take me away from bidding on crystal balls on Ebay! Lol. I have already been scouring my few spots for goodies! Bring me my victim!!!!????


Hurray! I was wondering if you would come back. Whoever you get for a victim is going to be one lucky person!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, it's probably just me, but I can't find out where the private messages are on this new format. Can somebody help a senile old lady out?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> Ok, it's probably just me, but I can't find out where the private messages are on this new format. Can somebody help a senile old lady out?


Lol, I wasn't sure myself, it is 'start a conversation'


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Spookie pookie said:


> I'll do a báirin breac.


I love when a simple post leads to wandering all over the Internet trying to find out what something is. An Irish bread for Samhain... what could be more fitting for a Halloween preparatory brunch?


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Tannasgach said:


> Ok, it's probably just me, but I can't find out where the private messages are on this new format. Can somebody help a senile old lady out?


Click on your icon in the upper right hand corner. Choose the "Conversations" button. From there on the top right, choose, "Start a Conversation." It's always fun when you have to learn a whole new vocabulary to do the same thing.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

deathrisesagain said:


> Why don't we all just create our own town, the Town of Haunts, we could call it. Then build a fence around this town, and have ninja gerbils, and assassin cats guard the border.


We live on the end of a single lane dead end road. We have long dreamed of living in one of those communities where a neighborhood embraces Halloween and cordons off their wide streets so that people can go up and down the blocks safely in search of thrills and candy. The closest we will ever get is watching those places on YouTube, but we still decorate as if we lived there.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Tannasgach said:


> Ok, it's probably just me, but I can't find out where the private messages are on this new format. Can somebody help a senile old lady out?


Got it! Thanks Br!m and chubstuff, appreciate it!!! Man, I searched forever, I should of just posted here first lol.

Count me in!! _Victim! Victim! Victim!_


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Ladyfrog said:


> Every fall, we have these mushrooms growing in our front yard. I know nothing about mushrooms but these really make me laugh. I've been told they look like "one ups" from a video game. I think they look like something out of a fairytale.


Your mushroom is probably the most iconic of all mushrooms thanks to its festive look and a tie into the Mario Universe of video games. 










Toad, the little character with the mushroom for a head, is now equally famous for his reference in political scandals. It's not easy being an anthropomorphic toadstool.

The mushroom is called the _Amanita muscariam, _or_ fly agaric._ You have to be a really good looking mushroom to become popular with those names. It is noted for its hallucinogenic properties and also because it's really quite toxic. You can die eating them if they're not prepared properly. This is why you see gnomes and fairies just sitting on them, rather than eating them.  

You can now all safely read the forum at work and tell your coworkers that you are furthering your education, not just catching up on what the ninja gerbils are doing.


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

chubstuff said:


> I love when a simple post leads to wandering all over the Internet trying to find out what something is. An Irish bread for Samhain... what could be more fitting for a Halloween preparatory brunch?


It's a lovely fruity bread and you spread on real butter. The fun part is which object you get.
It used to lead to fights in our house?
When your baking it you add items to the dough mixture. Each item has a special meaning. You can add all the items or just one item which is the ring. Wrap the items in a small bit of cupcake wrappers.
1 small piece of stick = bad marriage in your future.
1 coin= you would be rich in your future.
1 tiny piece of cloth = you would be poor in the future.
1 pea = you would never marry.
Most important was the ring. It's the only item which the store bought breacs contained.
1 ring= you would marry in the future. 
As kids we used to tear the breacs apart to get the items we wanted?


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Spookie pookie said:


> It's a lovely fruity bread and you spread on real butter. The fun part is which object you get.
> It used to lead to fights in our house?
> When your baking it you add items to the dough mixture. Each item has a special meaning.


What does dog fur symbolize? This time of year our dog sheds terribly, and I'm pretty sure if anyone looks closely enough dog fur will be a part of the mix. It would be wonderful if I could tell them it was intentional and full of deep, symbolic meaning.


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

chubstuff said:


> What does dog fur symbolize? This time of year our dog sheds terribly, and I'm pretty sure if anyone looks closely enough dog fur will be a part of the mix. It would be wonderful if I could tell them it was intentional and full of deep, symbolic meaning.


It means you'll have a best friend for life?


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

Barmbrack or Báirín breac it's an Irish Halloween bread/cake in case anyone wants to look up the recipe?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

chubstuff said:


> Your mushroom is probably the most iconic of all mushrooms thanks to its festive look and a tie into the Mario Universe of video games.
> 
> View attachment 715346
> 
> ...


Wait a minute. Are you saying her mushrooms are hallucinogens?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Spookie pookie said:


> Barmbrack or Báirín breac it's an Irish Halloween bread/cake in case anyone wants to look up the recipe?


Kept looking til I found one that calls for Whisky! Now I get to cook with my Jameson's and with my Jameson's!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I wasn't sure how to send a PM anymore, either. I remembered reading something about "conversations", so I clicked on it to see if that was where the PMs went. I started a "conversation" with bethene, and then asked her to go check and make sure if I did it right, haha! (I did).

I love the Mario reference to the mushroom pics...all the info was great, too! (...and the mentions of gnomes and fairies!) I guess, if they are deadly hallucinogens, I won't go searching for any "Mario" looking mushrooms to eat to get taller or get an extra life...

The bread thing sounds lovely and fun! Anything to do with baking, Samhain or Irish stuff is awesome in my book! I totally understand the whole dog fur surprise in food, too...but mine is cat fur, lol.

Growing up, I lived on a dead end, one lane, end of the city in the woods house. The only ToTs that were around were us kids in the family or an occasional one of our friends or such. I was sad, because I know my mom...and my aunt two doors down...really wanted ToTs. They always had candy ready, even if they didn't get a single one. I actually asked a friend of mine to drive her kids down there one year...my mom and aunt were so happy!
My husband and I lived on a Cul de Sac, too, for a long time. We got very few ToTs...usually between 9 and 25. (It started at 25 for my highest, then and the kids in the neighborhood got older or moved, it dwindled down to around 9.) When we moved here, three years ago, into a normal neighborhood on a corner lot, the amount of ToTs we got, that first year, running at me all at once for candy was almost intimidating and nearly gave me an anxiety attack, hahaha! I was not prepared for the rush of children!!

Still...we are really the only ones who really, fully decorate. A few neighbors on the street put up a few cutesy things, and one across the street a couple doors down started putting up a couple gravestones, a few other scattered things and bought one of the spotlights that makes things move on your house (They said they used to go all out then stopped, but I think our decorating made them want to decorate a little, again. I noticed a couple other neighbors add maybe some string lights or such, too, ever since they saw us decorating...maybe our Halloween spirit is spreading, lol.) There is one house in the neighborhood, blocks away from us, though, that fully decorates, has a screen playing Halloween themed movies and gives out fresh popcorn from a popcorn machine. I wish they lived closer to us! Sigh...our ToTs are when it's still daylight, too, now (which ruins all my lighting and our new projector) and many people don't hand out candy, anymore.

I always dreamed to live on a street that was like a scene from Hocus Pocus...every house has pumpkins lit all over, decorations, the adults passing out candy are wearing costumes and having fun, too...leaves falling, children laughing and having fun going door to door at every single house...and it's actually at night! Pure Halloween magic!

Wow, okay, I have rambled on enough, lol. Sorry, I've always been talkative, but I think some of my meds make it worse, now, hahaha! I'll just be quiet, now, and go sit in the bushes...for now...


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh man I fell behind! Finally all caught back up!

I see some baking in my future and a dish with less red mushrooms hehe

WitchyKitty, I also dream of living in a place like in Hocus Pocus. For now I’m just grateful I get around 20 ToTs per year. I go as all out as I can with my apartment door and it lures them in. Actually several of them want to come all the way through the door and forget their treats so I’m thinking I may just encourage it this year. 

Growing up in a very small town we used to get over 100...I’m not even convinced there were that many kids in town!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> Wait a minute. Are you saying her mushrooms are hallucinogens?


Yep... they're not exactly the safest to play with, but for years they have been used as a hallucinogenic mushroom by shamans and stoners alike. In fact, the story of Santa as a red and white robed man delivering gifts with flying reindeer might be linked to the mushroom. https://inhabitat.com/santa-and-the-shrooms-the-real-story-behind-the-design-of-christmas/ will entertain those who can contemplate the dreaded C word before Halloween has passed. 

But all things considered, the oft mentioned giggle water in this thread might be safer and more practical for those choosing to expand their pleasure of Halloween. Or, you can always try our way. Eating far too much chocolate at a single setting may or may not get you high, but really, who cares?


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Wow, okay, I have rambled on enough, lol. Sorry, I've always been talkative, but I think some of my meds make it worse, now, hahaha! I'll just be quiet, now, and go sit in the bushes...for now...


I actually enjoy it when people ramble on about their lives growing up with Halloween, what they're doing this year, or what their favorite part of Halloween is. All of that is why I come here and read the posts. It's why I read them to my partner, because that's what he likes as well. It makes us feel part of a collective consciousness of something wonderful. (Which means if you dress up on Halloween as a Borg made out of Smarties and Bit-O-Honey, you will have tapped into the ultimate transcendental awareness.)

And if you include pictures, then you have us hooked. So, never worry about being talkative. You have kindred souls welcoming you. ---> Insert missing smiley pumpkin emoji here.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

chubstuff said:


> I actually enjoy it when people ramble on about their lives growing up with Halloween, what they're doing this year, or what their favorite part of Halloween is. All of that is why I come here and read the posts. It's why I read them to my partner, because that's what he likes as well. It makes us feel part of a collective consciousness of something wonderful. (Which means if you dress up on Halloween as a Borg made out of Smarties and Bit-O-Honey, you will have tapped into the ultimate transcendental awareness.)
> 
> And if you include pictures, then you have us hooked. So, never worry about being talkative. You have kindred souls welcoming you. ---> Insert missing smiley pumpkin emoji here.


Well, you will probably have lots to read from me, lol. (LOL about the "insert missing smiley emoji here"!! I miss our pumpkins!!)


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I would definitely choose eating too much chocolate over eating ANY kind of mushroom, hallucinogenic or not ?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so did we make it to 50 victims yet ?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Spent part of today at Michael's, browsing their Halloween selection. Sad to say, was a little underwhelmed. There's some cool stuff, but at least at that particular store, very limited and kinda meh. Going to have to check the stores in Reeechmond, I guess.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just got caught up and glad to see that no one has been pushed in the pool lately. I however would loved to be pushed in the pool as it might wake me up a bit. My drive home seemed to take forever and even with the radio blaring and AC on 60, it was a struggle to stay awake. 

Very few Halloween goodies found during the week, though one thing I did find will likely go to my victim as I think it’s pretty neat. 

So off to bed I go to have sweet dreams of goblins, witches and vampires.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

I see i'm not the only one that is overly tired. I worked until 945 pm Friday night and immediately went camping. Got back yesterday, got cleaned up and went right out to the grocery store. TIRED! Get some good rest Lizzyborden!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Okay, who’s counting down?! I’m already keeping an eye out for boxes - can never seem to find one that’s big enough when I’m ready to ship!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Just got back from all potential victim stalking, landed a little to hard and knocked lizzyborden in the pool where she is now swimming lazily enjoying the cool water, trying to sneak a peak in the window, can't seem to get close enough to see anything useful......who's making the cocktails?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

A little bit scary said:


> Just got back from all potential victim stalking, landed a little to hard and knocked lizzyborden in the pool where she is now swimming lazily enjoying the cool water, trying to sneak a peak in the window, can't seem to get close enough to see anything useful......who's making the cocktails?


Ahhh... Thank you for that! I feel much better now!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> Okay, who’s counting down?! I’m already keeping an eye out for boxes - can never seem to find one that’s big enough when I’m ready to ship!


I seem to always have the box problem too!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^I pinch the strong boxes from work - they only recycle them so they don't mind.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene, how many have signed up, so far??


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

(Lady Arsenic appears from a glitter bomb cloud, pushes LizzyBorden in at her own request, and ALittleBitScary too, for beating her to the punch! Tee He!)
I'm going to help myself to the bar for some giggle water. DeathRisesAgain, Auditor, Lizzy & LittlBit, you want anything while I'm up?


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I have been lurking and stalking everyone from the bushes across the street. Guess it is time for me to declare that
I AM IN! Felt like I would have to come up with that list if I say I am in but knowing me I can procrastinate that just a little bit longer. I know it isn't quitten' time yet but is the bar open?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey neighbor. I'm pouring until someone else stumbles in, what would you like?


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

*COUNT DOWN TILL rEAPING TIME: *12 DAYS LEFT!!!!!!!!!

I would like a Reaper Special. That is if you don't mind making one. It's a little Vodka, Tequila, Rum, with V8 juice and lemonade.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

You can get free flat rate shipping boxes from the post office (US) and anything that fits ships for a flat rate. It's a good way to save on shipping and takes out some of the guess work


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

deathrisesagain said:


> *COUNT DOWN TILL rEAPING TIME: *12 DAYS LEFT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I would like a Reaper Special. That is if you don't mind making one. It's a little Vodka, Tequila, Rum, with V8 juice and lemonade.


Here you are sir, cheers!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is my favorite cocktail, Bubbles & berries!


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Kept looking til I found one that calls for Whisky! Now I get to cook with my Jameson's and with my Jameson's!


You should definitely try Irish wedding cake, Irish Christmas cake and Irish Christmas pudding. Its strong stuff?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...besides, as much as I love raccoons, they probably wouldn't be able to get past bethene's cat patrol...


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

deathrisesagain said:


> That is why i am tell yall, we all just need to move to an old abandoned town, decorate it to halloween year round, and send out flyers and such bringing in families and kids from the surrounding towns and cities to come tot in our town. The first law would be: Decorating for Halloween is required, the second law :ToT will be done after dark and third law : No cars are allowed to drive on the roads during ToTing hours.


I just moved to Lakeland Florida November of last year. I used to get 200+ trick or treaters back in Indiana. 1 reason I selected my new house to rent was that during my visit every neighbor around me decorated for Halloween so I thought they cant be that bad....lol


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

just reading through the likes and dislikes again - can it already be the 17th August!! So many ideas popping into my head for some people!! Really can't wait to know who my victim will be!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> It's starting to get close to time for the Ninja Gerbils to be planning their infiltration of bethene's house to get any info on Victim lists that she may have...but they seem to be doing more partying, eating my desserts and partaking in the consumption of the alcohol behind the bar.
> 
> .......does this really surprise me, though? They do this every year and, somehow, still manage to sober up and start their mission, lol. It always amazes me how much food and drink these little guys can consume!


They must be the under 30 crowd......


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

~Red Leader emerges from the shadows,,,bounds over to deathrisesagain, and glowers. Then pulls from behind his back...a slightly bloody raccoon tail! Which he then drops like a mic, glowers again, and bounds away.

Pausing long enough to push WitchyKitty into the pool.

Then gone....like >>smoke<<~


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> ~Red Leader emerges from the shadows,,,bounds over to deathrisesagain, and glowers. Then pulls from behind his back...a slightly bloody raccoon tail! Which he then drops like a mic, glowers again, and bounds away.
> 
> Pausing long enough to push WitchyKitty into the pool.
> 
> Then gone....like >>smoke<<~


Heeeeeyyy!! I was standing up for the Ninja Gerbils...come on, Red! Lol, well, I guess I'd rather Red Leader pushes me in the pool than what I have heard him do to others...

deathrisesagain...I told you you shouldn't say anything negative about the Ninja Gerbils...poor raccoon...


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Spookerstar....and all the other procrastinators. Get those lists/sign ups in! This next week is going to go fast and would hate for you to miss out!!

Well really this next week is going to go sooooo slow because bethene absolutely refuses to give in on the early victim thing.  But I am just saying. Join us before its too late!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

_shrugs and glares are red leader. thinks to self ~no on messes with Death~ and begins plotting the ninja gerbil destruction._


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

ok.... I know I am ducking in at the last minute almost. but I'm in! sending my list now.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Keep those lists coming. Give me more victims!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

deathrisesagain said:


> _shrugs and glares are red leader. thinks to self ~no on messes with Death~ and begins plotting the ninja gerbil destruction._


If you kill our Ninja Gerbils...good luck with that, lol...then we can't get the recon done for the lists inside bethene's house!! Play nice with the Ninja Gerbils...especially Red!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I got bored and just went through the entire thread and liked a bunch of posts that, for some reason, I hadn't already liked. You guys probably have a whole lot of "Alerts" now. Sorry, lol.

Interestingly, I still haven't even officially signed up. Thinking, thinking...while I lounge in the bushes and drink my tea...Lavender Buttercream tea. It's soooo good...anyone want some?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Interestingly, I still haven't even officially signed up. Thinking, thinking...while I lounge in the bushes and drink my tea...Lavender Buttercream tea. It's soooo good...anyone want some?


~WitchyKitty looks up to see herself completely surrounded by excessively stern Ninja Gerbils. And 1 rather confused raccoon who keeps wondering what happened to his now-fuzzless butt.~


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Momof2...I wish we could still do our campgounds. But hubby had a stroke...is blind in one eye...anong other issues. So had to sell the 5th wheel...it really changed our lives....


We are up to 51!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> ~WitchyKitty looks up to see herself completely surrounded by excessively stern Ninja Gerbils. And 1 rather confused raccoon who keeps wondering what happened to his now-fuzzless butt.~


Uuuummm...are they sternly surrounding me because I haven't signed up, yet...because it's not me the Ninja Gerbils and Raccoon should be after!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Momof2...I wish we could still do our campgounds. But hubby had a stroke...is blind in one eye...anong other issues. So had to sell the 5th wheel...it really changed our lives....
> 
> 
> We are up to 51!!!


Yay for 51.....but sad for you and your hubby...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Must climb out of the pool today and go on a road trip. Munchkin has her heart checkup today and I absolutely hate that drive. So keep your fingers crossed that all is okay and we can wait another two years for her next checkup.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

OK, I'm having an airhead moment... how do I edit my likes list? I'm sure it's right in front of my face but I'm not seeing it.....
I'm well on my way to being one of those crotchety old people who don't like change....


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Count down to Reaping: 10 days


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

lisa48317 said:


> OK, I'm having an airhead moment... how do I edit my likes list? I'm sure it's right in front of my face but I'm not seeing it.....
> I'm well on my way to being one of those crotchety old people who don't like change....


I couldn’t figure it out, but someone else commented that you cannot do so after 24 hours. So I’m compiling another list and will likely add it separately and add the post numbers to my signature so they’re easy for my Reaper to find. It’s annoying. Yay for crochity (except I’m thrilled the forum is working!).


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

LadyGoats said:


> I couldn’t figure it out, but someone else commented that you cannot do so after 24 hours. So I’m compiling another list and will likely add it separately and add the post numbers to my signature so they’re easy for my Reaper to find. It’s annoying. Yay for crochity (except I’m thrilled the forum is working!).


Thanks! I see it on this post, so that must be it. Grrrrrrr. 

It's a good thing I'm not the one coordinating the exchange since I'd be sitting out there on the porch with my Nerf water guns and yelling "get off my lawn" to all the gerbils and ghouls lurking in the bushes.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey bethene, if you want to get a jump start on assigning victims, I volunteer to secretly receive my victim now. Promise I won't tell a soul - living or dead. I will sew my lips closed.

Arrrrg....this waiting is killing me!! _Victim! Victim! Victim!_


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

lisa48317 said:


> It's a good thing I'm not the one coordinating the exchange since I'd be sitting out there on the porch with my Nerf water guns and yelling "get off my lawn" to all the gerbils and ghouls lurking in the bushes.


Lol. Going off topic here but a couple of weeks ago some kids were playing in the neighborhood and kept chasing each other across my back yard. By the third time they came around I shouted, "Get Off My Lawn!!" My daughter gave me a look and said, "Really Mom? You have officially turned into an old lady." Hey, I wouldn't have cared but every time they came around my dog went nuts barking and trying to get through the sliding glass doors. It was driving me bonkers!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> Hey bethene, if you want to get a jump start on assigning victims, I volunteer to secretly receive my victim now. Promise I won't tell a soul - living or dead. I will sew my lips closed.
> 
> Arrrrg....this waiting is killing me!! _Victim! Victim! Victim!_


No...no..noo ME. I said I would volunteer! No cutting in line! (in my best whining kid voice) BETHENEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Um WHAT???? WitchyKitty!! Go do it right now young lady! How is it possible you haven't signed up yet?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Witchful Thinking said:


> No...no..noo ME. I said I would volunteer! No cutting in line! (in my best whining kid voice) BETHENEEEEEEEEE.


rofl, you mean you didn't get your victim yet?

_[tanna humbly takes her position as second in line]_


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Spookerstar....and all the other procrastinators. Get those lists/sign ups in! This next week is going to go fast and would hate for you to miss out!!
> 
> Well really this next week is going to go sooooo slow because bethene absolutely refuses to give in on the early victim thing.  But I am just saying. Join us before its too late!


You know me too well! I am a professional prorastinator. I think I like the pressure of a deadline


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> Haha, you mean you didn't get your victim yet?
> 
> _[tanna humbly takes her position as second in line]_


I got a little over excited...I don't know what I was thinking. You go in front of me. I am sure Bethene will be here any minute to give us our early victims! There is a first time for everything! I believe!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Witchful, you're so sweet! If I was first in line, you'd have to fight me to the death for my position. LOL

(I changed "haha" to rofl; I didn't mean "haha" _at _you, I thought what you wrote was funny and it made me laugh. Sometimes things don't come across good in writing.)


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

_jumps off the roof and walks over to the bar all depressed._ Bar Keep, give me the strongest. I need it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Um WHAT???? WitchyKitty!! Go do it right now young lady! How is it possible you haven't signed up yet?


Hahaha...Working on it, working on it. I have a list mostly done. I am pretty sure I am signing up...just waiting a bit longer to be sure funds will be okay. I had some rather large bills to pay, first...ug.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep, they made up some crazy 24 hour rule for editing...I have no idea why they would choose to do this or what it would accomplish...but it makes Secret Reapers difficult. Anyone who rushes to get their list up on the Likes/Dislikes thread, now, can't edit if things change in the month long wait. They have to have a moderator edit for them, make another post, which gets confusing for their Reaper as they won't be aware they have two separate posts and could miss one, or have poor bethene send a message to their Reaper with list amendments. 

...this is another reason I haven't signed up, yet...If I join, I want to make sure my list is the best I can get it since I can't edit it a thousand times like I used to, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just baked Chocolate Chip Zucchini Cookies, today!! Extra chocolate chips, extra cinnamon and suuuuper soft and yummy!!! (...and for those who are like, ewww, zucchini in my cookies?? You can't really taste it, it's shredded super fine and makes the cookies extra moist and soft!! ...not to mention, a little boost of something healthy hidden in brown sugar and chocolate, lol!) 

Who would like some?? Anyone? I have no problem sharing or eating them all myself...I think the gerbils ate most of the muffins I made like these last Big Reaper...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Uuuummm...are they sternly surrounding me because I haven't signed up, yet...because it's not me the Ninja Gerbils and Raccoon should be after!


Yes. That's exactly why. 

The gerbils are not worried about Death. They're starting to suspect Death is secretly one of them.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

deathrisesagain said:


> _jumps off the roof and walks over to the bar all depressed._ Bar Keep, give me the strongest. I need it.


~Hands Death the Mason jar of clear liquid~ 
Strongest we have, Southwest Virginia's finest.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

53....... Come on....we need more victims!!!


----------



## OandB (Sep 1, 2018)

Count me in!!


----------



## OandB (Sep 1, 2018)

Outdoor Haunt 
Cemetery theme
Dislike tombstones


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

OandB said:


> Count me in!!


Yeah glad to have you, make sure you go to the first page and see what steps you have to take


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> I just baked Chocolate Chip Zucchini Cookies, today!! Extra chocolate chips, extra cinnamon and suuuuper soft and yummy!!! (...and for those who are like, ewww, zucchini in my cookies?? You can't really taste it, it's shredded super fine and makes the cookies extra moist and soft!! ...not to mention, a little boost of something healthy hidden in brown sugar and chocolate, lol!)
> 
> Who would like some?? Anyone? I have no problem sharing or eating them all myself...I think the gerbils ate most of the muffins I made like these last Big Reaper...
> 
> View attachment 715735


Ok, first off I love the tiered thingy. I'm getting something similar for my table soon. 
I haven't ever tried zucchini in cookies, but I make a zucchini chocolate cake that so soooo good. Not a sweet, but we eat zoodles instead of noodles some also. 

So, what do we have? 10 more days or so?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

victim i am so ready to rock your halloween world hehe


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> I’m getting an over abundance of zucchini too. Need to make some bread or muffins and bring it into the bushes.
> 
> Munchkin got a good report from her cardiologist so we’re good for another year. Tomorrow we may have to turn her loose on the ninja gerbils as we’re trying to fill her last few days before school with fun stuff.


Oh Lizzy, what wonderful news about your little one! I think I speak for a lot of folks in saying that you and your munchkin had been in our thoughts and hearts! I for one was certainly sending good energy your way.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> victim i am so ready to rock your halloween world hehe


I would love to be your victim!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

_emerges out of the darkness and glares at Auditor before slowly gliding towards Bethene's table._


*COUNT DOWN TO REAPING TIME::* 8 Days!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yep, they made up some crazy 24 hour rule for editing...I have no idea why they would choose to do this or what it would accomplish...but it makes Secret Reapers difficult. Anyone who rushes to get their list up on the Likes/Dislikes thread, now, can't edit if things change in the month long wait. They have to have a moderator edit for them, make another post, which gets confusing for their Reaper as they won't be aware they have two separate posts and could miss one, or have poor bethene send a message to their Reaper with list amendments.


Yes, it suks for the SR not having a current edit option. Is this a permanent thing or something that hasn't been tweaked out yet? And are we getting the "started latest thread" button back? Stalking my victim is always one of the fun aspects of SR but it's gonna be verrrry time consuming reading through all their discussions.

Oh well, maybe I'll get a new victim who hasn't posted a lot yet. lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

if anyone needs to add to there likes and dslikes send me a measage and i will add t for you


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

That's awesome, thanks Saki!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

It won't be long now!!! How many are we up to Bethane?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok...okay...I think I am in. ? I couldn't do the Big Reaper a few years back and was so upset. (I joined the second one, but it's not quite the same as the first that starts off the season!!) I'll get bethene my info and get a list up in a bit. (I'm worried my list is too big to send to bethene...I give major details, lol.)


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

X-Pired said:


> Oh Lizzy, what wonderful news about your little one! I think I speak for a lot of folks in saying that you and your munchkin had been in our thoughts and hearts! I for one was certainly sending good energy your way.


Thank you so much. So many people on this forum have been very generous with their thoughts and words of encouragement since my daughter was diagnosed with a heart condition before her birth. She had surgery at six months and is now a healthy rambunctious four-year old who will be starting school soon.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Ok...okay...I think I am in. ? I couldn't do the Big Reaper a few years back and was so upset. (I joined the second one, but it's not quite the same as the first that starts off the season!!) I'll get bethene my info and get a list up in a bit. (I'm worried my list is too big to send to bethene...I give major details, lol.)


I can hear the gerbils chanting... Witchy Kitty... Witchy Kitty... Witchy Kitty...


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> Thank you so much. So many people on this forum have been very generous with their thoughts and words of encouragement since my daughter was diagnosed with a heart condition before her birth. She had surgery at six months and is now a healthy rambunctious four-year old who will be starting school soon.


Lizzy, that's wonderful! All parents worry but it is especially terrifying for a parent when their child is diagnosed with a medical condition. Love and hugs to your family.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lizzy...that's wonderful news!!! Hugs to you and your little one☺ 
Witchykitty...your list is awesome!! So glad you joined!!!

We are now up to 56!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I hope my victim has Haunted Mansion on their list!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

*COUNT DOWN TILL REAPING TIME:::: *7 DAYS!!!


_hears the count down and figures it's time to start sharping knives, and scythes. A big grin comes over his face._


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Thank you so much. So many people on this forum have been very generous with their thoughts and words of encouragement since my daughter was diagnosed with a heart condition before her birth. She had surgery at six months and is now a healthy rambunctious four-year old who will be starting school soon.


That is fantastic! She has a lot of good energy behind her!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I am getting anxious to go on the prowl for my victim. Uhmm, (cough), I mean items for my victim. These last seven days are always the hardest and longest.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

I am bored. I have been searching for awesome stuff for my halloween party, and i'm stuck.......Anyone have a cape sewing plan for a vampire?


56, wow. Bethene you must be busy with matching everone up. Speaking of Reaper time, how many Secret Reaper events are there a year?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I hope my victim has Haunted Mansion on their list!


pick me pick me lol


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

deathrisesagain said:


> 56, wow. Bethene you must be busy with matching everone up. Speaking of Reaper time, how many Secret Reaper events are there a year?


There is only 1 True Reaper. There are at least a couple False Reapers, but only 1 True 1.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Waiting is getting to me! Think I need to chill in the bushes with some nice relaxing music.
~_turns up Lords of Salem REAL LOUD~_


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

_smashes the music device to pieces and chains Auditor to a brick wall two miles from Bethene's._ This is for your own good dude, just your own good.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

*COUNT DOWN TILL REAPING:::: *_6 DAYS!!!!!!!_


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> цуккини Свети́льник Дже́ка ?


Да! вкусные!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

deathrisesagain said:


> _smashes the music device to pieces and chains Auditor to a brick wall two miles from Bethene's._ This is for your own good dude, just your own good.


Red Leader approaches the auditor with keys to the chains padlock. Setting Auditor free, Red hands over a list titled "victims". As they go their separate ways, the Ninja Gerbils can be heard chanting получить его!
Look out Deathrisesagain, you've angered the Gerbils.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Red Leader approaches the auditor with keys to the chains padlock. Setting Auditor free, Red hands over a list titled "victims". As they go their separate ways, the Ninja Gerbils can be heard chanting получить его!
> Look out Deathrisesagain, you've angered the Gerbils.


I warned to not anger the Ninja Gerbils...they wouldn't take the chaining of The Auditor lightly...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We need more people to join!!! We need more *Reapers* and *Victims*!!!

Come on, everyone...this is the *Main Big Reaper* for the year!!! You can't miss out on it! We are missing some of the regulars who always join and, for those on the fence, hop on over to this side! We have food and drinks!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol The Auditor!!! I like that "one true reaper"!
I do 3 or 4 reapers per year...one starting soon...the 2nd reaper...a Merry Reaper..a combination Halloween and Christmas..some times a late winter..spring one. 
Other have run mini reapers..magical reapers..one box or one theme reapers. All are fun! But this one here has always had the biggest turnout!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Tick tock...tick tock..tick tock....
Times running down to join this reaper!!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I NEED A VICTIM!!!!! Is it time yet?!?!?!?!! maybe just one little victim Bethene?...Pretty pleasee with spiders on top?!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Chocolate. You need to bribe bethene with chocolate!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Red Leader approaches the auditor with keys to the chains padlock. Setting Auditor free, Red hands over a list titled "victims". As they go their separate ways, the Ninja Gerbils can be heard chanting получить его!
> Look out Deathrisesagain, you've angered the Gerbils.


Now now, Deathrisesagain's heart was in the right place. Well. If it would be if Death had a heart. There's no need to attack. Besides, the greater mission has been accomplished, well done my friends, well done indeed. 

Although, I do think X-pired was looking at you funny...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Witchykitty....you found out my weakness!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

a_granger said:


> I NEED A VICTIM!!!!! Is it time yet?!?!?!?!! maybe just one little victim Bethene?...Pretty pleasee with spiders on top?!!


You need a victim.
I have a list of victims.
Let's talk.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

bethene said:


> Lol The Auditor!!! I like that "one true reaper"!


One Reaper to Rule them all!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bethene you're out of TP


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Now now, Deathrisesagain's heart was in the right place. Well. If it would be if Death had a heart. There's no need to attack. Besides, the greater mission has been accomplished, well done my friends, well done indeed.
> 
> Although, I do think X-pired was looking at you funny...


Where is X-Pired? Maybe you should make sure the gerbils didn't get him again!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Bethene you're out of TP


moonwitchkitty this had me laughing so hard. While you are in there see if you can find the victim list!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Where is X-Pired? Maybe you should make sure the gerbils didn't get him again!


Yeah where is X-Pired? I haven't seen him!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i have actual finished a few projects and if my victim dose not have them on there list i guess i will just have to keep or surprise someone that dose hehe


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

*COUNT DOWN TILL REAPING: *5 DAYS!!!!!

let the panics begin.....jk lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

You can always send them my way Saki!!!???


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> You can always send them my way Saki!!!???


haha yes yes i can


----------



## v_leon624 (Aug 1, 2019)

My friend has been telling me about this, how fun she has had giving & receiving

 ...I am a little wary to try this year tho.

Certainly sounds fun!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

v_leon624 said:


> My friend has been telling me about this, how fun she has had giving & receiving
> 
> ...I am a little wary to try this year tho.
> 
> Certainly sounds fun!


V_leon, No worries. 

The folks here are very kind and often overly generous. I can promise you would enjoy the whole experience. It's just about connecting with the group and giving a little something to put a smile on someone else'es face if just for a little bit in a more personal way that just a "wave" and "hello" over the internet void. At lease that's my take on it!!

If you try it once I'm quite sure you would be back again, but if not at least you gave it a try and in the process made someones day!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

v_leon624 said:


> My friend has been telling me about this, how fun she has had giving & receiving
> 
> ...I am a little wary to try this year tho.
> 
> Certainly sounds fun!


If you aren't ready to try joining, just yet, you can always just watch how this one happens, check out the Likes/Dislikes thread for the Secret Reaper and get an idea about making your list and then, once we get our Victims and bethene puts up the new Reaper Teaser and Picture thread, you can see all the gifts that are sent, as we all post pictures once we receive our gifts...or are supposed to, anyway. Then, maybe you can join one of the next Secret Reapers (SR2 sign up happens while this one is still going on, then there is Merry Reaper and a later Winter Reaper.) you could join any of those once you feel comfortable enough to do so and have gotten to know a lot of us here on the forum, better, or wait and join the Big/Main Secret Reaper (this one) next year.

Regardless, welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> moonwitchkitty this had me laughing so hard. While you are in there see if you can find the victim list!


Auditor has it! The gerbils gave it to him. You'll need to bribe him for answers!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Where are Ghouliette & 'Lil Ghouliette? I wish them well, & maybe they will join the fun at the last minute.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Where are Ghouliette & 'Lil Ghouliette? I wish them well, & maybe they will join the fun at the last minute.


We are missing several regulars! Ghouliette and Lil Ghouliette reaped me, last year, and it was amazing!
I hope our missing people are all okay and show up, soon!!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> We are missing several regulars! Ghouliette and Lil Ghouliette reaped me, last year, and it was amazing!
> I hope our missing people are all okay and show up, soon!!!


Yeah, where are the _Ghouliettes_? They always make those fantastic hand sewn items and
_Kelloween_ with her amazing paintings and dolls, omg those dolls, and
_Kenneth_ with his creativity, now he's a mod - he should be participating and
_Printersdevil,_ where is that witchy woman, she always participates in SR and
_Offmymeds _with her, her, her...everything! I love omm and
our beloved _Terra, _maybe this is the year she'll return and make someone a fabulous tombstone (although I doubt it after what they did to her blogs).

Waaaah! I miss our peeps!!!

Come on back guys and sign up. If we all tie an orange ribbon around an old haunted tree will you come on home?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I've been wondering about folks too...hopefully they can sign on!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

One of these will make a mightfine gift for my victim


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^Those make me wish I was getting involved.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Aww Saki, is one of those a key to your heart?

No really, those are awesome. Did you make them or buy them? I'VE GOT TO KNOW!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I've just been messaging some of the regulars who normally sign up for the Secret Reaper, who haven't logged on in awhile, to let them know sign ups are happening and almost over. If they don't log on, they won't see that message...but I remember I used to get private message notifications to my email, so maybe they will, too, if that still happens since the site change. If they see those messages, they will probably think I'm weird for personally trying to get a hold of them to join, lol.

As for those who have been on and probably seen that sign ups are going on, I hope they decide to join!!! I'm trying to remind lots of people.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

She makes those eye keys and I have one! It's awesome!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

deathrisesagain said:


> Aww Saki, is one of those a key to your heart?
> 
> No really, those are awesome. Did you make them or buy them? I'VE GOT TO KNOW!!!!


lol I made them 
thank you i love making these they are so much fun.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> One of these will make a mightfine gift for my victim
> View attachment 716115


Oh my gosh, those are beautiful! If it's me, I will love it. If I'm not your victim, I would still love one!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Saki.Girl, those keys area awesome! I hope I am your victim


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I bought something for you today future victim! I found a little shop nearby, and even though it isn't Halloween related, it's a local thing. Some of us used to do that a while back. Include a local item. I thought it was neat!
VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

How much do you sell them for, those are so awesome. Have no idea what i would use it for, but i imagine id find something.

I think that idea is neat, must include a local item......now what would be a local item around me......


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

No list in the bathroom


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Moon Witch, why did you post a pic of me in the shower..............better yet............HOW did you get that pic of me in the shower?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I’ll be hiding out in the bushes for a few hours tomorrow. It’s Munchkin’s first day of school so I’ll need something to keep me occupied for a few hours. Hope moonwitchkitty didn’t have her camera out while I was in the kiddie pool a few hours ago!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

dbruner said:


> Saki.Girl, those keys area awesome! I hope I am your victim


I have been her victim in the past, trust me you really really hope you are her victim!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

deathrisesagain said:


> How much do you sell them for, those are so awesome. Have no idea what i would use it for, but i imagine id find something.
> 
> I think that idea is neat, must include a local item......now what would be a local item around me......


You dont have to include one. Sometimes it's just fun to give something your state is known for. Whatever your main export is. Food can be tricky to send, so sometimes just a glass or keychain with your states name on it. Nothing major, Halloween should still be the main theme.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The shower cap on the skeleton was cracking me up, then I scrolled down & saw the dog. I love it!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Tannasgach said:


> our beloved _Terra, _maybe this is the year she'll return and make someone a fabulous tombstone (although I doubt it after what they did to her blogs).


Wait. I missed something here. What did they do to her blogs??
I definitely miss Terra - being a lucky recipient of a TerraStone might make it worse, but miss her more. 

Soooooo many amazing people met here, now simply gone like a mist. Not dead, just disappeared. Terra, WormyT, so many more.

Frak. Now I'm getting all sentimental and mushy and stuff.

~Pushes WitchyKitty into the pool~


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Saki.Girl said:


> One of these will make a mightfine gift for my victim
> View attachment 716115


~swoon~


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I have been her victim in the past, trust me you really really hope you are her victim!


Yup, I was one of Saki's victims also. She's awesome!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

I don't know these people, Terra, and such, but i do hope that they come and join in the Reaping. It'd be kool to have more. 
Bethene what are we up too now?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

The Auditor said:


> Wait. I missed something here. What did they do to her blogs??
> I definitely miss Terra - being a lucky recipient of a TerraStone might make it worse, but miss her more.


With the site change, she lost all her links from youtube and pinterest to her blogs and tuts here!! And not just Terra, everyone who has been storing their info on the forum.
It's horrendous - 




__





Missing blogs - possible workaround to recover your info


So it looks like the blog section of the old Halloween Forum didn't make it over intact and ended up as a massive dump called "blog" in "imported content" that looks like it just took everyone's blog posts and turned them into individual threads for each one. I have no knowledge of the reasons...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Ouch that is bad. Maybe they will come back??........maybe?

_pushes Auditor into the pool_


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

deathrisesagain said:


> I don't know these people, Terra, and such, but i do hope that they come and join in the Reaping. It'd be kool to have more.


Terra is a legendary member of the forum. She has killer imagination and wicked skill! She closed her haunt and moved to the middle of nowhere of couple of years back and has been laying low on the forum ever since. She's a super, super nice lady and would showcase her talent and creations with tutorials and step-by-step videos. When she participated in the Secret Reaper she would make her victim a tombstone (her specialty) based on their likes.

The other people I mentioned are members who have participated in SR for years but have been mia, so far, this year. It's great to have new members, such as yourself deathrisesagain, signing up for SR this year! Can't wait to see all the new talent.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Thank you, i glad to be joining this year and be able to chat with people of like mind. It tends to get old having to explain to people why you love halloween, scary and horror stuff, and on a small percentage of the time, they don't think you're crazy


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Oh my gosh, those are beautiful! If it's me, I will love it. If I'm not your victim, I would still love one!


Thank you


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We now have 58! Would love at least 60!!!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Woohoo, we are getting closer. Nearly to 60. Ok We are getting to the point.............Auditor, WitchyKitty, start dragging people off of the streets and force them to join Secret Reaper.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

deathrisesagain said:


> Thank you, i glad to be joining this year and be able to chat with people of like mind. It tends to get old having to explain to people why you love halloween, scary and horror stuff, and on a small percentage of the time, they don't think you're crazy


oh yeah, we all know that feeling. Well you found a home here deathrisesagain. ok that name is too looong to be typing - do you prefer death or dra? or something else? I admire your spunk; it takes some ba...errr....guts to sass an old time haunter like The Auditor. ?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

deathrisesagain said:


> start dragging people off of the streets and force them to join Secret Reaper.


I’m working on getting my sister to join. She’d be a phenomenal Reaper, I just know it!



Tannasgach said:


> it takes some ba...errr....guts to sass an old time haunter like The Auditor.


Uhhh, Auditor? I’m in a meddling mood, so, I think Tannasgach is calling you old!!

... I think I’ll go back to hiding after (hopefully) stirring the pot a bit....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

deathrisesagain said:


> Woohoo, we are getting closer. Nearly to 60. Ok We are getting to the point.............Auditor, WitchyKitty, start dragging people off of the streets and force them to join Secret Reaper.


I've been trying!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

~ _WitchyKitty stands on the side of the road in front of bethene's house, dressed as a reaper, beckoning to people driving or walking down the street with her sharp scythe_...~

Why are people running away instead of coming to join?? I'm being super nice when I ask them to come play with us and reap unassuming victims...


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

HalloweenForum was calling me - of course it was just in time for Secret Reaper! We will message (converse with?) Bethene to join as soon as we get our list updated. I haven't been on since the update...feeling a little lost.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Welcome back NormalLikeYou! Yeah, things have changed around here; some good, some not so good. First, you can enable Dark Mode, to make it look like the old forum. In the upper right corner click on the three dots to access this feature. Second, head on over to the Site Issues and Feedback thread for info, https://www.halloweenforum.com/forums/site-issues-and-feedback.201/. And third, I learned it's a helluva lot easier to just ask on the forum if you need help with anything.

And our pumpkin emojis are gone! ~sniff~


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> Uhhh, Auditor? I’m in a meddling mood, so, I think Tannasgach is calling you old!!
> 
> ... I think I’ll go back to hiding after (hopefully) stirring the pot a bit....


lmao
Well lookie you, LadyGoats, getting all witchy and stirring the pot! rofl All I'm saying is along comes this noob, who has been all the forum less than a month, and pushes an old, I mean long time member into the pool. That takes some moxie! These younguns , no respect! I would never do such a thing to The Auditor, (you don't want to piss off your bartender).

Yoo hoo...Auditor may I have a gigglewater please?

_~tanna after a coulple of gigglewaters, walks by The Auditor and "accidentally" stumbles into him, knocking him into the pool.~_


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I have been her victim in the past, trust me you really really hope you are her victim!


awww thank you


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

*COUNT DOWN TILL REAPING::* 4 DAYS

and the fun to soon start

Hey, i maybe new to the forum, but i aint not youngen, ive been around a time or two......


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Tannasgach said:


> oh yeah, we all know that feeling. Well you found a home here deathrisesagain. ok that name is too looong to be typing - do you prefer death or dra? or something else? I admire your spunk; it takes some ba...errr....guts to sass an old time haunter like The Auditor. ?


Death is perfectly fine. Thats whay everyone has called me sonce i jad this tag anywhere. Wow, cant believe ive been using this tag for nearly 20 years.......gah!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Deathrisesagain I pride myself on how far I've come and the techniques if learned in creating tombstones and mine are stick figures to Terra's sculptures lol.

I've been super fortunate to have been reaped by some of my favorite artists on here and miss seeing some of them here. That being said, I'm looking forward to some of the new artists to learn new inspirations.

As a lover of fall, it's easy to see that life is cyclical and this is just part of it !

Ok now......VICTIM!!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

We're all young at heart around here death! ?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

victim......Victim......VICTIM!!!!!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Yes victims!!!!


Ok i know this a bit off topic ( but hell, what is on topic in this thread. Lol) i am going to try to make it to Sleepy Hollow NY next year in October and itd be awesome if we had like a little Haunters gathering for it.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

deathrisesagain said:


> Thank you, i glad to be joining this year and be able to chat with people of like mind. It tends to get old having to explain to people why you love halloween, scary and horror stuff, and on a small percentage of the time, they don't think you're crazy


Glad you joined in! I quit trying to explain my obsession. Instead I get teary-eyed when they call me weird and thank them as if they’ve just paid me the greatest compliment in the world. They either laugh or walk slowly away.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

NormalLikeYou said:


> HalloweenForum was calling me - of course it was just in time for Secret Reaper! We will message (converse with?) Bethene to join as soon as we get our list updated. I haven't been on since the update...feeling a little lost.


I’m not wild about the update either, but at least I can log in now. Before I couldn’t even do that and honestly quit coming to the site because of it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm...I wonder if my future Victim would like natural, homemade, Halloween themed bath bombs? ??
That's not something I usually see on lists, but it's something that I make with essential oils and such and they are so skin softening and smell so good!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Wow I'm glad I had a feeling to login...a few days more and I would have missed it. I guess I forgot it's not in October...

Site feels weird since I haven't been on since last year...dark mode helps but not much.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmm...I wonder if my future Victim would like natural, homemade, Halloween themed bath bombs? ??
> That's not something I usually see on lists, but it's something that I make with essential oils and such and they are so skin softening and smell so good!


I'd probably ask first. A lot of people are allergic to certain things. For example my mother is so allergic to stuff, I can't even make her bath salts using skin safe essential oils.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I'd probably ask first. A lot of people are allergic to certain things. For example my mother is so allergic to stuff, I can't even make her bath salts using skin safe essential oils.


Yeah, that's why I posted this...to see if anyone would comment that they love them, lol. I know people have allergies.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok, I have finally "officially" signed up with a PM to Bethene.
Yea! Not too many more days to wait


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Uh, hi everyone! I see we've remodeled. ? Nice. 

I'll be officially signing up as soon as I put a list together.

It's a crazy, busy year, but I could use a little Halloween cheer! Teehee, I made a rhyme.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are at 61!!!! Let's shoot for 65!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Give away time everyone who joins the big reaper will be put in a drawing and i will pick a winner to send one of my loaded envelops.  
What is a loaded envelope it is like this. I might send one of these or a diffrent one that will be a surprize


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Saki. Those are nice.

Is there anything you can't do?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmm...I wonder if my future Victim would like natural, homemade, Halloween themed bath bombs? ??
> That's not something I usually see on lists, but it's something that I make with essential oils and such and they are so skin softening and smell so good!


I will love them, thank you. Hey if you want to make them Pumpkin spice as well, I am secure enough in my masculinity to use them


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, that's why I posted this...to see if anyone would comment that they love them, lol. I know people have allergies.


I would love love them!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

It's so exciting to see the members coming back!

Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmm...I wonder if my future Victim would like natural, homemade, Halloween themed bath bombs? ??
> That's not something I usually see on lists, but it's something that I make with essential oils and such and they are so skin softening and smell so good!


If I’m your victim, I would definitely love them!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmm...I wonder if my future Victim would like natural, homemade, Halloween themed bath bombs? [emoji317][emoji88]
> That's not something I usually see on lists, but it's something that I make with essential oils and such and they are so skin softening and smell so good!


Ewwww, don’t bath bombs mean you have to BATHE?! [emoji3444]

I would not like bath bombs, but my daughters would physically fight over them (so send em my way! I’ll give them to the one I like most that day).


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I will love them, thank you. Hey if you want to make them Pumpkin spice as well, I am secure enough in my masculinity to use them


Lol, I can do Pumpkin Spice...I made a bunch of those last Fall! I have essential oils of many Fall spice scents!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

As I said earlier, I was messaging some of our regulars who haven't shown up yet, this year, for the SR.

Ghouliet just messaged me back saying that she wouldn't be able to join, this time, but hopes to join, next year, and that she misses everyone! She said she'd try to peek in on the fun, though.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Ewwww, don’t bath bombs mean you have to BATHE?! [emoji3444]
> 
> I would not like bath bombs, but my daughters would physically fight over them (so send em my way! I’ll give them to the one I like most that day).


Hahaha! Yeah, I suppose you'd have to bathe...or you could use them as foot soaks, or just set them in your bathroom and use them for the scent, lol. 

I would never want to force you to have to bathe!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I would never want to force you to have to bathe!


Oh thank fluffy! I don’t react well with water...


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha! Yeah, I suppose you'd have to bathe...or you could use them as foot soaks, or just set them in your bathroom and use them for the scent, lol.
> 
> I would never want to force you to have to bathe!


Look at the add that popped up under your comment?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookie pookie said:


> Look at the add that popped up under your comment?
> View attachment 716206


Hahaha!! I guess you could use those instead of my foot soaks. (When I first scrolled past that, I thought it was one of you guys' feet!!)


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

_pushes WitchyKitty in the pool_

That is funny. Talking about feet soak thingys, and an ad of a pair of pain relieving socks


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

lizzyborden said:


> I’m not wild about the update either, but at least I can log in now. Before I couldn’t even do that and honestly quit coming to the site because of it.


I could usually log in, but the site was so glitchy I quit trying too.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I would love bath bombs too!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha!! I guess you could use those instead of my foot soaks. (When I first scrolled past that, I thought it was one of you guys' feet!!)


I thought the same thing!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

~_Gathers the Gerbils for a pre-mission briefing; hands The List to Red Leader_~
OK, I've made the appropriate adjustments. Go ahead and sneak this back onto her table. Don't get caught. 

Oh,yes, Red 3, I did make Saki your Reaper, like you asked. ~_happy squeaking from an excited Gerbil_~

Now, now, settle down. Yes, I did hear what Tannas called me. Well thank you, Vintage does sound much nicer. But come now, I need you to focus on the mission at hand. We'll wait for the opportune moment to...discuss...things with Tannas. 

Yes, Red 5, you wanted to say something? Ah, yes, I think you're correct. After careful analysis, I do believe that Death is in fact a Ninja Gerbil. Have been quite impressed, quite impressed indeed. 

What's that, Red 2? Oh. Well, that's really not up to me. You'll have to talk with Lady Arsenic if you want to be a bridesmaid. 

Alright enough of this! The mission window is closing quickly, now go! Watch each other's backs, and be careful in there!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

deathrisesagain said:


> Ok i know this a bit off topic ( but hell, what is on topic in this thread. Lol) i am going to try to make it to Sleepy Hollow NY next year in October and itd be awesome if we had like a little Haunters gathering for it.


Topic? We don't need no topic!

Sounds like a fun trip!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm definitely in. I need something happy to look forward to. My husband seriously injured his leg (both bones broken thru his skin and has had 6 surgeries so far since July 3--still waiting for his bone graft surgery). I start to panic when I think about how I will have to set up things by myself. After spending a month in a hospital, he got to go to his parents' house because there's no way he can even get up our porch so I'm left with two fighting teenagers. Good times!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh wow Kloey74! How scary!!!! I hope he heals quickly!! Also..good luck with your teens?

We are uo to 63!!! 
Lets keep numbers going up!!!!?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

kloey74 said:


> I'm definitely in. I need something happy to look forward to. My husband seriously injured his leg (both bones broken thru his skin and has had 6 surgeries so far since July 3--still waiting for his bone graft surgery). I start to panic when I think about how I will have to set up things by myself. After spending a month in a hospital, he got to go to his parents' house because there's no way he can even get up our porch so I'm left with two fighting teenagers. Good times!!!


Happy you are in!!! I hope everything goes smoothly with you being alone to take care of stuff and the teens, and that your husband's next surgery goes great!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awwwww, let Red 2 be a bridesmaid! Someone, somewhere, let Red 2 be your bridesmaid!!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> ~_Gathers the Gerbils for a pre-mission briefing; hands The List to Red Leader_~
> OK, I've made the appropriate adjustments. Go ahead and sneak this back onto her table. Don't get caught.
> 
> Oh,yes, Red 3, I did make Saki your Reaper, like you asked. ~_happy squeaking from an excited Gerbil_~
> ...


( Lady Arsenic pulls Red 2 aside) да! красный два you can be a bridesmaid! I agree with you, Death must be one of the gerbils, maybe he can be an usher or a ring bearer. I cant wait to see this "new list"! I asked Auditor to make everyone Saki's victim. Why should only one person have all the fun? Well красный I've kept you long enough, off you go, take care of Auditor for me! Удачи!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> ~_Gathers the Gerbils for a pre-mission briefing; hands The List to Red Leader_~
> OK, I've made the appropriate adjustments. Go ahead and sneak this back onto her table. Don't get caught.
> 
> Oh,yes, Red 3, I did make Saki your Reaper, like you asked. ~_happy squeaking from an excited Gerbil_~
> ...


( Lady Arsenic pulls Red 2 aside) да! красный два you can be a bridesmaid! I agree with you, Death must be one of the gerbils, maybe he can be an usher or a ring bearer. I cant wait to see this "new list"! I asked Auditor to make everyone Saki's victim. Why should only one person have all the fun? Well красный I've kept you long enough, off you go, take care of Auditor for me! Удачи!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

A couple of things I am not thrilled with the new format...all pertaining to the "conversations". There is no forwarding so that makes it harder to send you your victims. And I used to be able to look at all my messages alphabetically...it just made it easier to find you guys to send to your reaper..rather than going through 60 plus names to find your pm!!!???


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Kloey74, I hope things settle down for you, and I hope the Reaper provides a positive distraction for you. Welcome back!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Bethene, I really dont want to thumbs up that, it's more work for you. I appreciate the extra effort you'll go to to make Saki everyone's reaper.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The "pushing WitchyKitty in the pool" is spreading...before, it was only The Auditor but, now, more have joined in on the "fun". (Need I remind everyone that this WitchyKitty can't swim!! Make sure you don't push me in the deep end with out my water wing arm floaties on!)

That's it. This is war! 

~_WitchyKitty fills up several dozen water balloons, flies them up with her on her broom and drops them like they're hot..._~

Oh, yes...the watery destruction of all those who love to push me in the pool...haha...hahahaha...Hahahaha...HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! 

~_WitchyKitty finishes water bombing the culprits....heck, she's water bombing everyone, just for fun (wouldn't want anyone to feel left out...), and then she circles above on her broom, waaaaaay up high out of the reach of all water hoses and glitter bombs, laughing and cackling and squealing with joys as she sees everyone scatter for cover, with water soaked hair and damp clothing......and then she feels bad because she's too dang soft, flies home and bakes up some more goodies to share with everyone..._~

Halloween orange and purple cupcakes, anyone?? ?????


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

(Lady Arsenic shakes off the water) I would love a purple cupcake! Is it zucchini?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> A couple of things I am not thrilled with the new format...all pertaining to the "conversations". There is no forwarding so that makes it harder to send you your victims. And I used to be able to look at all my messages alphabetically...it just made it easier to find you guys to send to your reaper..rather than going through 60 plus names to find your pm!!!???


Awww...dang all these changes!! I wish there were more ways we could help you. Maybe, from now on, you will have to have everyone just put their lists in the Likes/Dislikes thread instead of there and to you...that would lessen the workload a little not having to copy and paste all those lists. (Trying to get everyone to actually put their lists in the L/D thread, like they are supposed to, is a whole different battle, though...some people don't post their lists on occasion.) 

I wish the new company who bought the forum could fix these messaging issues...and the ability to edit after 24 hours! 

Hugs for all the hard work you do!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> (Lady Arsenic shakes off the water) I would love a purple cupcake! Is it zucchini?


Lol, no, just vanilla bean, this time. I think I am zucchinied out for a bit.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

kloey74 said:


> I'm definitely in. I need something happy to look forward to. My husband seriously injured his leg (both bones broken thru his skin and has had 6 surgeries so far since July 3--still waiting for his bone graft surgery). I start to panic when I think about how I will have to set up things by myself. After spending a month in a hospital, he got to go to his parents' house because there's no way he can even get up our porch so I'm left with two fighting teenagers. Good times!!!


Hope all goes well with your hubby.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> A couple of things I am not thrilled with the new format...all pertaining to the "conversations". There is no forwarding so that makes it harder to send you your victims. And I used to be able to look at all my messages alphabetically...it just made it easier to find you guys to send to your reaper..rather than going through 60 plus names to find your pm!!!???


Wow! I can’t imagine just how irritating that would be. Thank you so much for everything you do to make this happen. 

All hail to the Reaper Queen!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Just sent in my info. Can't wait!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Spookie pookie said:


> Look at the add that popped up under your comment?


Spookie, I have Adblock Plus installed and see zero ads. It's safe and free. https://adblockplus.org/


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

The Auditor said:


> Now, now, settle down. Yes, I did hear what Tannas called me. Well thank you, Vintage does sound much nicer. But come now, I need you to focus on the mission at hand. We'll wait for the opportune moment to...discuss...things with Tannas.


Uh oh, I'm in trouble now!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

kloey74 said:


> I'm definitely in. I need something happy to look forward to. My husband seriously injured his leg (both bones broken thru his skin and has had 6 surgeries so far since July 3--still waiting for his bone graft surgery). I start to panic when I think about how I will have to set up things by myself. After spending a month in a hospital, he got to go to his parents' house because there's no way he can even get up our porch so I'm left with two fighting teenagers. Good times!!!


Omg kloey, that's frightening and not in a good way! I hope your dh has a quick recovery and if your teens get too out of hand, split them up and send one over to your husband.  Welcome back and _(((hugs)))_.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

_(((hugs))) _to you too Bethene! What a nightmare and not a good one! If there is anything we can do to help please let us know.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I forget, how do we quote multiple posts in one reply?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Tannasgach said:


> I forget, how do we quote multiple posts in one reply?


I don’t think you can reply to more than one anymore unless you copy and paste.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Since Bethene will be overcoming some forum obstacles, I shall refrain from chanting VICTIM, VICTIM, until at least the 19th for fear that she will sic the flying monkeys on me. The wait will be unbearable but at least I’ll have those 12-hour weekend days (yippee) to keep my mind occupied. 

If I find the hot glue gun during my long overdo house cleaning today, I will get started on some gargoyles and a this years pumpkin for the munchkin. Hmmm... will my victim like gargoyles?


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Im sorry to hear your husband Kloey. I for one know how hard it is. I was injured in the military and had to relearn how to use my left leg. If the teens get too out of control we can send the flying monkeys or the ninja gerbils to you to help.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> I don’t think you can reply to more than one anymore unless you copy and paste.


Really, WTF!!! Seems we lost a lot of useful and custom functions with this 'new & improved' generic format. And can somebody get rid of that blue sky on the homepage - bugs the crap out of me!
_<insert yelling pumpkin smilie>_

errr.....I mean, thanks for the info lizzy, appreciate it.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> Hmmm... will my victim like gargoyles?


oh, hell yeah!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

There are some really great large gargoyles at the At Home store here in AZ. Unfortunately, they are not in this year's budget.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Been on the forum for years now, but never got into the Reaper until now. First time for everything! Looking forward to how this goes.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Ghouliet said:


> There are some really great large gargoyles at the At Home store here in AZ. Unfortunately, they are not in this year's budget.


I so envy everyone with At Home, Michaels, etc... makes living in the sticks less appealing.  I honestly have a very small budget for Halloween this year so I’ll make what I can and hope that I can find some good deals locally.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

My pulse is starting to quicken with anticipation! I’m ready for another fun and inevitably stressful reaping!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Bethene, I really dont want to thumbs up that, it's more work for you. I appreciate the extra effort you'll go to to make Saki everyone's reaper.


lol omg 60 victims damn i better get busy lol


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> There are some really great large gargoyles at the At Home store here in AZ. Unfortunately, they are not in this year's budget.


Which store? I haven’t been to the one on Mesa recently, but didn’t stumble upon them at the new store in Gilbert. Will have to sleuth!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

lizzyborden said:


> I so envy everyone with At Home, Michaels, etc... makes living in the sticks less appealing.  I honestly have a very small budget for Halloween this year so I’ll make what I can and hope that I can find some good deals locally.


I know how you feel lizzy. I have to drive a minum 30 minutes just for a michaels, hobby lobby, or home goods. We dont have an at home anywhere near us.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

lizzyborden said:


> I so envy everyone with At Home, Michaels, etc... makes living in the sticks less appealing.  I honestly have a very small budget for Halloween this year so I’ll make what I can and hope that I can find some good deals locally.


The downside is when everything is that close it is real easy to go overboard, and over budget quickly.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We hit 65 yay!!!! Dare we push for 70? We have a few more days yet!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> Spookie, I have Adblock Plus installed and see zero ads. It's safe and free. https://adblockplus.org/


We have Ad blockers, too. I don't see any ads on this forum...I only seen the foot one because they took a screenshot and posted it.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Wow Bethene, you truely are the Reaper Queen. 65 Reapers, and youre wanting more. My jack o lantern lit to you. (Haha i know corny, but we are haunters and my getto verse of my hat off to you. Lol)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We have a Hobby Lobby and a Marshalls, but as for all of the other stores like Michaels, HomeGoods, At Home, Ross, Tuesday Morning, TJMaxx, ect, it's an hour and a half drive for us. 

Also, I agree, I was super irritated that I could no longer quote multiple replies. I was wondering if there was a way and I just wasn't seeing it.

<_insert angry and sad pumpkin faces_>


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> We have a Hobby Lobby and a Marshalls, but as for all of the other stores like Michaels, HomeGoods, At Home, Ross, Tuesday Morning, TJMaxx, ect, it's an hour and a half drive for us.
> 
> Also, I agree, I was super irritated that I could no longer quote multiple replies. I was wondering if there was a way and I just wasn't seeing it.
> 
> <_insert angry and sad pumpkin faces_>


You can still do multiple reply's
all you do is hit reply to the ones you want to reply to and it will fill the message box where you write.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> We have a Hobby Lobby and a Marshalls, but as for all of the other stores like Michaels, HomeGoods, At Home, Ross, Tuesday Morning, TJMaxx, ect, it's an hour and a half drive for us.
> 
> Also, I agree, I was super irritated that I could no longer quote multiple replies. I was wondering if there was a way and I just wasn't seeing it.
> 
> ...





deathrisesagain said:


> Wow Bethene, you truely are the Reaper Queen. 65 Reapers, and youre wanting more. My jack o lantern lit to you. (Haha i know corny, but we are haunters and my getto verse of my hat off to you. Lol)



just to show the test of how to do multiple replys


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I may or may not have started matching victims....but am so sneaky the ninja gerbils will never find it!! Muhaha!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> just to show the test of how to do multiple replys


Thanks for showing us how!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> You can still do multiple reply's
> all you do is hit reply to the ones you want to reply to and it will fill the message box where you write.


Thank you Saki! A lot easier than what I was doing!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Hmm........ i think its time for an alliance between the ninja gerbils and assassin raccoons....... where is red leader when you need him?

New plan Auditor, capture one of Bethene's gaurduan cats and scare them by the threat of throwing them in the pool inorder to give us the secret location of THE LIST.

_pushes WitchyKitty in to the pool._

*COUNT DOWN TILL REAPING:: *3 DAYS!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

deathrisesagain said:


> Hmm........ i think its time for an alliance between the ninja gerbils and assassin raccoons....... where is red leader when you need him?
> 
> New plan Auditor, capture one of Bethene's gaurduan cats and scare them by the threat of throwing them in the pool inorder to give us the secret location of THE LIST.


Careful, careful, if Bethene’s guardian cats are anything like mine Auditor may be in trouble!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> I may or may not have started matching victims....but am so sneaky the ninja gerbils will never find it!! Muhaha!!!!!


oh run in grab my victim and run hehe


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

bethene said:


> A couple of things I am not thrilled with the new format...all pertaining to the "conversations". There is no forwarding so that makes it harder to send you your victims. And I used to be able to look at all my messages alphabetically...it just made it easier to find you guys to send to your reaper..rather than going through 60 plus names to find your pm!!!???


It's settled then...Bethene gets more chocolate.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

So all the fall stuff coming out and I still live in Florida where fall is like two days in February. They have the pumpkin ales out so I did pick up some Shipyard Smashed Pumkin. I waited until it was raining and turned the AC down so it felt like fall and caught up on this thread!

While giving the Mrs a sip ( she is not an ale drinker overall) she said oh that would be good in a beer bread. I of course said oh cinnamon beer bread. I found a cinnamon beer bread recipe (they exist) and used the pumpkin ale... yeah it's good.

Does that count as fall baking? Well was going to share with all but that would require there being some left. I'll make another loaf and bring it to the bushes!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> You can still do multiple reply's
> all you do is hit reply to the ones you want to reply to and it will fill the message box where you write.





WitchyKitty said:


> Thanks for showing us how!!


Once again Saki to the rescue!!!! Thank you!!

Now, can you do anything about our pumpkin emojis lol


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> Once again Saki to the rescue!!!! Thank you!!
> 
> Now, can you do anything about our pumpkin emojis lol


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> So all the fall stuff coming out and I still live in Florida where fall is like two days in February. They have the pumpkin ales out so I did pick up some Shipyard Smashed Pumkin. I waited until it was raining and turned the AC down so it felt like fall and caught up on this thread!
> 
> While giving the Mrs a sip ( she is not an ale drinker overall) she said oh that would be good in a beer bread. I of course said oh cinnamon beer bread. I found a cinnamon beer bread recipe (they exist) and used the pumpkin ale... yeah it's good.
> 
> Does that count as fall baking? Well was going to share with all but that would require there being some left. I'll make another loaf and bring it to the bushes!


Brim, I live in Louisiana where our temps are somewhere in between molten lava and 9th circle of hell. I totally think this counts as fall baking. It sounds delish...but can I make it in the toaster oven so I don't have to turn on the big oven and heat the house?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

farblefumble said:


> Brim, I live in Louisiana where our temps are somewhere in between molten lava and 9th circle of hell. I totally think this counts as fall baking. It sounds delish...but can I make it in the toaster oven so I don't have to turn on the big oven and heat the house?


I do not see why not. It is 45 minutes at 350 then you add a brown sugar / cinnamon topping for 10 more, so as long as your loaf pan fits and can keep it 350 for 55 minutes you should be good. This is the one I used; Cinnamon Beer Bread


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> View attachment 716237


Thanks, but not the same Br!m, not the same.....Besides I don't want to junk up the forum with GIFs, they bug me almost as much as that blue sky. LOL
but I appreciate the pumpkin thought!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Tannasgach said:


> Thanks, but not the same Br!m, not the same.....Besides I don't want to junk up the forum with GIFs, they bug me almost as much as the that blue sky. LOL


Just think of that blue sky as the lights from someone being abducted somewhere off screen...like in X-Files.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

farblefumble said:


> Just think of that blue sky as the lights from someone being abducted somewhere off screen...like in X-Files.


Thanks but I don't like aliens either. I want a nice dark sky with a full moon. Please don't mind me, I'm just feeling a bit crotchety today.

_Bethene -_ I'm crotchety, can I get my victim early?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> Thanks, but not the same Br!m, not the same.....Besides I don't want to junk up the forum with GIFs, they bug me almost as much as that blue sky. LOL
> but I appreciate the pumpkin thought!


I ain't going to lie, I had to go look and see what blue sky you were talking about!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I ain't going to lie, I had to go look and see what blue sky you were talking about!


You haven't noticed it?!!









Ooooooh, that pumpkin beer bread you linked looks delicious! Just have to buy flour, brown sugar, baking powder, and a loaf pan. Awww screw it, I'll buy an Entenmann's crumbcake and the Angry Orchard.

Yup, still crotchety, _Bethene help me_!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> You haven't noticed it?!!
> View attachment 716240
> 
> 
> ...


See I do not see that as blue sky but rather a full moon reflecting fog rolling through my graveyard


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> See I do not see that as blue sky but rather a full moon reflecting fog rolling through my graveyard


How much beer bread have you had?! ?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> lol omg 60 victims damn i better get busy lol


Maybe use the flying monkeys for delivery, save yourself some postage!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

I agree, the flying monkeys, and and and the ninja gerbils. ??


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> I may or may not have started matching victims....but am so sneaky the ninja gerbils will never find it!! Muhaha!!!!!


Me?!? Did you pick MINE?!?! 



deathrisesagain said:


> Hmm........ i think its time for an alliance between the ninja gerbils and assassin raccoons....... where is red leader when you need him?
> 
> New plan Auditor, capture one of Bethene's gaurduan cats and scare them by the threat of throwing them in the pool inorder to give us the secret location of THE LIST.
> 
> ...


Hey, now! I'm not one of bethene's cats!!! On that topic, I wouldn't suggest throwing her kitties in the pool, or any attacks on them, at all, besides the usual catnip bombs...bethene loves her guard cats majorly, she may just "forget" to give you a Victim...



BR1MSTON3 said:


> So all the fall stuff coming out and I still live in Florida where fall is like two days in February. They have the pumpkin ales out so I did pick up some Shipyard Smashed Pumkin. I waited until it was raining and turned the AC down so it felt like fall and caught up on this thread!
> 
> While giving the Mrs a sip ( she is not an ale drinker overall) she said oh that would be good in a beer bread. I of course said oh cinnamon beer bread. I found a cinnamon beer bread recipe (they exist) and used the pumpkin ale... yeah it's good.
> 
> Does that count as fall baking? Well was going to share with all but that would require there being some left. I'll make another loaf and bring it to the bushes!


Dang it, now I want cinnamon pumpkin beer bread...and I don''t even drink or like beer!



Tannasgach said:


> Thanks, but not the same Br!m, not the same.....Besides I don't want to junk up the forum with GIFs, they bug me almost as much as that blue sky. LOL
> but I appreciate the pumpkin thought!


I have no idea what this 'blue sky" is that you all speak of...


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> I have no idea what this 'blue sky" is that you all speak of...


Scroll to the top of the page to the Forum Banner / Picture


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Scroll to the top of the page to the Forum Banner / Picture


The top banner of the Forum has been messed up and overlapping itself since the site change. I told them about it in the threads for issues, but it was never fixed. So, I see no blue sky. Why on earth would a Halloween Forum have a blue sky??? 

Here is a screenshot where you can see the HF logo over the top of my pages, like where it says "Home > Forums > Halloween > General Halloween > The 2019 Secret Reaper Sign Up and Discussion Thread". I added a red arrow pointing it out. As you can see, I don't have a banner, at all.

It's annoying because I can't click on those words to go back to, say, General Halloween from this page. I have to click on the logo, which takes me all the way back, then click to General Halloween if I wanted to look at a different thread in GH. Since I go back and forth quite a bit between threads in General Halloween, it's a super irritating extra step.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> The top banner of the Forum has been messed up and overlapping itself since the site change. I told them about it in the threads for issues, but it was never fixed. So, I see no blue sky. Why on earth would a Halloween Forum have a blue sky???
> 
> Here is a screenshot where you can see the HF logo over the top of my pages, like where it says "Home > Forums > Halloween > General Halloween > The 2019 Secret Reaper Sign Up and Discussion Thread". I added a red arrow pointing it out. As you can see, I don't have a banner, at all.
> 
> ...


This is what we see;


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just logged in to HF in a different browser than Chrome. I can see the banner on that browser. Is it the blue and purple background with Jack o Lanterns and lantern that you guys hate? I kinda like it. The pumpkins pop against those colors, lol. (Blue is my fave color, so I guess it doesn't bother me so much. I can't see it on my current browser, anyway, lol.)


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Alright, now I'm feeling crotchety too lol, I want my #ff6600 font back!

Really need that victim! (Did that work for you Tanna?)


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> I just logged in to HF in a different browser than Chrome. I can see the banner on that browser. Is it the blue and purple background with Jack o Lanterns and lantern that you guys hate? I kinda like it. The pumpkins pop against those colors, lol. (Blue is my fave color, so I guess it doesn't bother me so much. I can't see it on my current browser, anyway, lol.)


I do not mind that blue, I use a blue spot in my yard haunt so it works for me but there are some unnamed individuals who it really well, just does not do well for their mood =)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I do not mind that blue, I use a blue spot in my yard haunt so it works for me but there are some unnamed individuals who it really well, just does not do well for their mood =)


Lol. I don't decorate with blue for Halloween, even though blue is my favorite color, but in a Halloween scene background, I guess it's okay. Maybe those who don't like it should jump onto my browser, then they don't even have to worry about seeing it, lol. Ug.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I wonder who my Victim will be? 

Is there anyone else who wants to join?! 

Come on, think of the fun of trying to make up a box full of perfect Halloween goodies for someone...and then, once your Victim's box it sent out on it's way, the suspense of waiting for it to get to them, following the tracking every three seconds until it gets to their door, then waiting impatiently and anxiously for them to open it, post pictures and let you know if they love what you sent and that nothing was broken!

Let's not forget the suspense of waiting for your own box to arrive, too...stalking the delivery trucks each time they drive by, always peeking out your window every time you even hear a truck that sounds like a delivery truck, stalking the poor mailman, wondering if you will be "The Last to be Reaped"...

(Come to think of it, there sure is a lot of suspense and anxiety associated with the SR...even just the wait for a Victim...constantly refreshing your inbox until you get that long awaited message from bethene...but don't let any of that deter you from joining!! It's still fun...it's "fun suspense", hahaha!)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> This is what we see;
> View attachment 716267


i see the same thing as you


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I do not mind that blue, I use a blue spot in my yard haunt so it works for me but there are some unnamed individuals who it really well, just does not do well for their mood =)


LMAO!!
Damn Br!m, you made me spew my cranberry juice! And are you singing this Mister Ston3, while you peruse the HF:

_I can see clearly now, the rain is gone,
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
It's gonna be a bright (bright), bright (bright)
Sun-Shiny day._


(and don't act like you don't know that song lol.)
Actually, blue is my favorite color and my home has a beachy/retro vibe with a lot of turquoise. Shoot, I even have a turquoise keurig and toaster oven. I just like my Halloween a little more dark and not so sun-shiny. 

btw - the 'crotchety' thing doesn't work on Bethene, I tried.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

You guys are making me want to bake. What about some pumpkin pie cinnamon rolls? Mmmm


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

LadyGoats said:


> Which store? I haven’t been to the one on Mesa recently, but didn’t stumble upon them at the new store in Gilbert. Will have to sleuth!


It is greenfield and baseline


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

Tannasgach said:


> Spookie, I have Adblock Plus installed and see zero ads. It's safe and free. https://adblockplus.org/


Thank you.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> I wonder who my Victim will be?
> 
> Is there anyone else who wants to join?!
> 
> ...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I asked Auditor to make everyone Saki's victim. Why should only one person have all the fun? Well красный I've kept you long enough, off you go, take care of Auditor for me! Удачи!


Я сделал, Но красный два был так взволнован...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

kloey74 said:


> I'm definitely in. I need something happy to look forward to. My husband seriously injured his leg (both bones broken thru his skin and has had 6 surgeries so far since July 3--still waiting for his bone graft surgery). I start to panic when I think about how I will have to set up things by myself. After spending a month in a hospital, he got to go to his parents' house because there's no way he can even get up our porch so I'm left with two fighting teenagers. Good times!!!


Holy cow....here's hoping everything comes out positively!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

bethene said:


> I may or may not have started matching victims....but am so sneaky the ninja gerbils will never find it!! Muhaha!!!!!


too late


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

deathrisesagain said:


> Hmm........ i think its time for an alliance between the ninja gerbils and assassin raccoons....... where is red leader when you need him?


Imagine this, if you dare...a ninja gerbil in full regalia, brandishing a catnip bomb like a fiery jack-o-lantern, riding into battle on the back of an assassin raccoon....


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Tannasgach said:


> Please don't mind me, I'm just feeling a bit crotchety today.


Oh, you're crotchety, Tannas? I can help there...here, a gigglewater with a Special Ingredient I added just for you. Flavor might have a slight garlic hint at first, but don't worry, it will pass.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hahaha. .... You THINK you have the list....... I am sneakier than any ninja gerbil....assassin raccoon....any critter!! You don't become the reaper queen by letting my victims list get nabbed!!!

Witchykitty is right....don't mess with my kitties.....they are my precious babies!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

The Auditor said:


> Oh, you're crotchety, Tannas? I can help there...here, a gigglewater with a Special Ingredient I added just for you. Flavor might have a slight garlic hint at first, but don't worry, it will pass.


I don't drink anymore; quit today. but thank you.
_
man, I'm hopping on the next flying monkey outta here._ ???


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Seems you are not alone Tannasgach about the new look!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> View attachment 716300


HAHAHAHA!!!! Omgoodness, this is so perfect for the Secret Reaper, lol!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Я сделал, Но красный два был так взволнован...


Who can blame him, it is an exciting time!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Oh, you're crotchety, Tannas? I can help there...here, a gigglewater with a Special Ingredient I added just for you. Flavor might have a slight garlic hint at first, but don't worry, it will pass.


Uh oh, look out!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor, Lady Arsenic, do you know how much more work it is for me to constantly have to Google Translate your conversations with each other? <_insert laughing pumpkin emoji here_>


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

The Auditor said:


> Imagine this, if you dare...a ninja gerbil in full regalia, brandishing a catnip bomb like a fiery jack-o-lantern, riding into battle on the back of an assassin raccoon....


Ninja gerbils riding into battle on assassin raccoons.......that is a nightmare.


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

Sign me up please.  I'll PM my info.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Bethene, 
I truly appreciate the work you put into this and can't imagine the pain the new conversation system is.


....that being said

VICTIM ! VICTIM! VICTIM!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Are we there yet? No? 2 more days? Ok, I guess I can wait if I have to.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Can I still sign up for this or is it late?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> The Auditor, Lady Arsenic, do you know how much more work it is for me to constantly have to Google Translate your conversations with each other? <_insert laughing pumpkin emoji here_>


Just hire one of the Ninja Gerbils to be your translator, they are all multi lingual!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

JustaBunchOfHocusPocus said:


> Can I still sign up for this or is it late?


You still have time! Go to the first post and it will tell you what you need to do


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

JustaBunchOfHocusPocus said:


> Can I still sign up for this or is it late?


There's still a little bit of time, follow the instructions at the beginning of this thread, and let the fun begin!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Lady Arsenic said:


> There's still a little bit of time, follow the instructions at the beginning of this thread, and let the fun begin!


Okay, thank you! I will read the beginning of the thread!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

victim victim oh dear victim


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks to Frankie's Girl, I'm no longer crotchety!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Thanks to Frankie's Girl, I'm no longer crotchety!


Hey Sunshine! You're glowing!!


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

I need a victim?


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

"I thought I told you never to interrupt me while I'm working! " hehe, like I'm getting any work these days.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> Give away time everyone who joins the big reaper will be put in a drawing and i will pick a winner to send one of my loaded envelops.
> What is a loaded envelope it is like this. I might send one of these or a diffrent one that will be a surprize
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a big reason to join right there!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmmm... I really need tires. Is there any way to add a 245/65/R17 to my list?  Just kidding, but there basically goes any Halloween budget I might have had for this year... ugh!

Trying not to be impatient but it’s sooo difficult! Is it the 17th yet?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> Hmmm... I really need tires. Is there any way to add a 245/65/R17 to my list?  Just kidding, but there basically goes any Halloween budget I might have had for this year... ugh!
> 
> Trying not to be impatient but it’s sooo difficult! Is it the 17th yet?


Go ahead and add it, there is a used tire shop near by I can get them and still meet the $20


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Hmmm... I really need tires. Is there any way to add a 245/65/R17 to my list?  Just kidding, but there basically goes any Halloween budget I might have had for this year... ugh!
> 
> Trying not to be impatient but it’s sooo difficult! Is it the 17th yet?


Well, if you are adding tires, I was wondering if I could add "Tan Belgian Wall Small" edging stones from Menards to my list...a lot of them...but I figured they might be a little too heavy to send in the mail...


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

lizzyborden said:


> Hmmm... I really need tires. Is there any way to add a 245/65/R17 to my list?  Just kidding, but there basically goes any Halloween budget I might have had for this year... ugh!
> 
> Trying not to be impatient but it’s sooo difficult! Is it the 17th yet?


Hmm... how could I use old tires in my haunt??? Yeah.. that is why my mind goes.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Saki.Girl said:


> Give away time everyone who joins the big reaper will be put in a drawing and i will pick a winner to send one of my loaded envelops.
> What is a loaded envelope it is like this. I might send one of these or a diffrent one that will be a surprize
> View attachment 716195
> 
> View attachment 716196


YOU GUYS/GALS/GHOULS ARE THE COOLEST!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

*COUNT DOWN TILL REAPING:: *1.5 DAYS

Sorry for the late count down. I was super busy at work today, and couldn't get one in.

I wanna change my font color, how do you do that????? huh? huh? huh?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

deathrisesagain said:


> *COUNT DOWN TILL REAPING:: *1.5 DAYS
> 
> Sorry for the late count down. I was super busy at work today, and couldn't get one in.
> 
> I wanna change my font color, how do you do that????? huh? huh? huh?


Yet another thing we used to be able to do...but I haven't found a way to change font size or color...only bold, italic, or underlined.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

victim...Victim...VICTIM!!!! 

I wonder who The Reaper Queen will give me as a Victim?!! 

(No rush, bethene...I just feel it's not the same to not still chant "VICTIM!!!" once in awhile, lol. It's tradition.)


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Wooahh I go away for a few days and things get out of hand! I just went through the 10 pages that have accumulated since I stopped in last. So much great reaper action happening! (And just saw the post about Terra's blogs---that is such a loss. Miss her around the forum and think of her every time I use one of her many incredible tutorials or techniques.) Glad to see some of the regulars appearing in time for sign up! I think there can't be much water left in the pool at this point or liquor in the bottles for that matter. That must mean we are getting close to the big day!!

Saw the post about the challenges you are facing to get the victims assigned bethene---I don't envy you and greatly appreciate you taking this on. I will try to be patient waiting to get mine. Please know any posts about having trouble waiting or checking a million times I might make are meant to express my great excitement and not at all meant to rush or pressure you!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I think Ill sit back, have a glass of Graham's six grapes and wait for the fun to begin.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

deathrisesagain said:


> *COUNT DOWN TILL REAPING:: *1.5 DAYS
> 
> Sorry for the late count down. I was super busy at work today, and couldn't get one in.
> 
> I wanna change my font color, how do you do that????? huh? huh? huh?





WitchyKitty said:


> Yet another thing we used to be able to do...but I haven't found a way to change font size or color...only bold, italic, or underlined.


like this here


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

nope didn't work for me....i'll figure it out.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

just looks like black text to me.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Let's see if it worked...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yays!! It did! Kind of a pain, and I'll probably forget how to do it, but it does work!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

deathrisesagain said:


> nope didn't work for me....i'll figure it out.





yoboseiyo said:


> just looks like black text to me.


Make sure there are no spaces, like Frankie's Girl said. She had to put in spaces or it wouldn't be visible for you to see what you needed to type.
So, type a bracket, then the word color, then the equal sign, then the color you want, then a closing bracket all with no spaces. Type what you want to say, as normal, then finish with a bracket, a forward slash, then the word color and then a closing bracket, all with no spaces, again.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is a screenshot I took of how it should be typed to make it work.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you Witchy Kitty!!!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

how'd you do it?

edit; nevermind, we must have posted at the same time!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

yoboseiyo said:


> how'd you do it?


I explained above, two posts, one written out and the next with a screenshot.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

witchy, we keep posting at the same time!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Here is a screenshot I took of how it should be typed to make it work.
> View attachment 716511


Thanks for this WitchyK! So, the technology to customize our posts (color, size, font) has carried over to the new format but they haven't, as yet, giving us the menu to click on.

Here's another thing I'm _trying_ to figure out. Posting on a member's profile page! I can no longer leave a post on another member's profile unless I have already posted there before. If it's a new member there is no box available to post in.

Now, I'm trying to troubleshoot this and the best I can figure out is that a member has to activate this feature.
*avatar-account settings-privacy;* scroll down *to allow users to - Post messages on your profile page: *
It will give you 3 options:
*members only
people you follow
nobody*

It seems as if the default is set to "nobody" not allowing us to leave a post under their profile.
Saki or any mod - any info on this? TIA

<edit> To provide an example: I think Frankie's Girl does a phenomenal job as a super MOD for us! So, I went to her profile page to show my appreciation and leave a Thank You but there is no box to post in. Now, if I go to Br!m's profile, where I have previously posted, there is a box available that says "Write something to Br!mston3..." and I'm able to write him a message.

Nuts, I tell ya, this forum drives be batty!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

You can use the BBCode or the Hexadecimal Color code as well. if you use the hexadecimal code, you want to put a # after the equals. A few pages back when I talked about missing my #ff6600, that is the color of font I used to use. The code that Frankie Girl and WitchyKitty showed is still the same, it just opens up the door for a lot of colors. If you Google BBCode Color chart or Hexadecimal Color chart you will find a lot on it. For my orange it is color = # ff6600 where if I used the BBCode it would be color = safety orange so with the chart below (which is not all of them) you would use one or the other, not both. The spaces are in the explanation because if you write it exactly like it should be, it actually codes and you won't see it here, so as WitchyKitty pointed out, do not have spaces in the code.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Tannasgach said:


> Thanks for this WitchyK! So, the technology to customize our posts (color, size, font) has carried over to the new format but they haven't, as yet, giving us the menu to click on.
> 
> Here's another thing I'm _trying_ to figure out. Posting on a member's profile page! I can no longer leave a post on another member's profile unless I have already posted there before. If it's a new member there is no box available to post in.
> 
> ...


<edit> To provide an example: I think Frankie's Girl does a phenomenal job as a super MOD for us! So, I went to her profile page to show my appreciation and leave a Thank You but there is no box to post in. Now, if I go to Br!m's profile, where I have previously posted, there is a box available that says "Write something to Br!mston3..." and I'm able to write him a message. Nuts, I tell ya, this forum drives be batty!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Now why did that come up as a separate post?!  I must of hit reply instead of edit lol.
went back and added it.

Mod, can you please delete post#769 and this one too lol?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> Nuts, I tell ya, this forum drives be batty!


I will not disagree


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Victim!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

well, thanks for the handy dandy chart there Mr Ston3!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Or you can find a site that does it all for you first such as this one BBCode Color Generator


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

okay, now what is the code for text size?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ready for a victim


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Last call for this reaper! Well...I actually keep it open until the morning after the deadline due to time zone issues. So... You have limited time to join this reaper!!!!!
We would love to have more victims!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Last call for this reaper! Well...I actually keep it open until the morning after the deadline due to time zone issues. So... You have limited time to join this reaper!!!!!
> We would love to have more victims!!!!



 sends a bribe of choc you can just give me a victim now hehe


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> Thanks for this WitchyK! So, the technology to customize our posts (color, size, font) has carried over to the new format but they haven't, as yet, giving us the menu to click on.
> 
> Here's another thing I'm _trying_ to figure out. Posting on a member's profile page! I can no longer leave a post on another member's profile unless I have already posted there before. If it's a new member there is no box available to post in.
> 
> ...


I would guess you'd just have to start a "conversation" with her (PM) to thank her until we can figure out if we can write on the profile pages themselves or not. I have always just PMd people, or wrote stuff under pictures in their albums (which is another thing I'm mad about...all the posts under our album pictures are gone, and so are most of my picture labels...I have two albums, one for gifts I've given to people in SR, and gifts I've received in SR...I had each picture labeled with names and dates of the reapers and victims. All gone now, except for my most recent one. That made me super upset, because I like to remember these things!!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Too many codes...too confusing. I just want the options for size and color to be back below in our bar!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> okay, now what is the code for text size?


[ size = "7"] [ / size ] no spaces. Basically the way the forum was set up before, whenever you clicked on font or color or size, it was just putting the code in for you. Font is [ font = "name of font" (Georgia, Arial, Veranda etc) ] [ / font ] If you use multiple like color size and font, you want to do the end part in the opposite order typically. So put that all together it would look something like ; [ color = #ff6600 ] [ Font = " Georgia" ] [ Size = " 7 " ] Blah Blah Blah [ / size ] [ / font ] [ / color ] And of course, no spaces.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Let's see if this worked...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay!! It worked! I will have to write this down, as between my MS and all my meds, I forget everything, lol. Ug. I write down a lot of stuff these days...


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> Too many codes...too confusing. I just want the options for size and color to be back below in our bar!!!


I agree with you. I am one of those people who really likes to customize things to fit my personality. I will do the size and font and color but it is a pain. If you are like me, then it is worth coming to this site and putting the info up to. Once you have what you want to say, pick the color effect, the colors you want, the size you want and then you just copy the forum section and paste. It is still a heck of a lot more work then just having buttons, but it does code for you and has some cool effects as well.

Colorizer


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Victim...Victim...Victim...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I agree with you. I am one of those people who really likes to customize things to fit my personality. I will do the size and font and color but it is a pain. If you are like me, then it is worth coming to this site and putting the info up to. Once you have what you want to say, pick the color effect, the colors you want, the size you want and then you just copy the forum section and paste. It is still a heck of a lot more work then just having buttons, but it does code for you and has some cool effects as well.
> 
> Colorizer
> 
> View attachment 716578


Okay, I went here and did this...but how do I get it to the forum in the comments??


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, I went here and did this...but how do I get it to the forum in the comments??


just copy the BBCode for this text : (use for Forums) and paste it in your comments. I do preview to make sure it is as it needs to be lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

*Is it Victim time, yet? No? How about now? Still no?
........Now???
*


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Waiting patiently, first time trying the Reaper, anything I need to know?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

*Thanks, BR1MSTON3!! I probably won't do this all the time, but once in awhile will be fun!!
*


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you for all the amazing tips--was really missing the ability to change the colors. Now font sizes too! I keep trying to get it to work in my signature but can't get the color to change there for some reason. I will keep at it---glad for something busy while I wait through this verrrrry long last day!!

So excited and nervous to see who I get this year! Victim...victim...victim!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Therewolf said:


> Waiting patiently, first time trying the Reaper, anything I need to know?


When you finally get a PM from bethene with your Victim, just follow the rules bethene listed in the first post, such as spend a minimum of $20, not including shipping, follow your Victim's list (check both lists...the one bethene sends you and the one in the Likes/Dislikes List Thread, as there are usually changes).

"Stalk" your Victim by checking out their forum posts, albums in their profile page, Pinterest boards if the linked one, ect. to get an even better idea of your Victim's taste and style!

Buy, make or find stuff for your Victim. If you don't have a lot to spend on shipping, keep in mind the weight and size of your items, as both will rack up the shipping cost (there is usually a jump in price if you use a box bigger than 12 x 12...check shipping calculators on your delivery company of choice to get an idea of your shipping). *Make sure you* *pack really, really well*. Use whatever you can...bubble wrap, air pillows, actual gift items that are soft such as scarves, blankets, ect., use boxes inside of the box...it's really upsetting for both the Reaper and the Victim to open a box of broken gifts.

As for the $20 or more amount to spend, you'd be surprised how much you can send your Victim if you hit sales, use coupons, make stuff with your own supplies, find awesome stuff at thrift stores, ect. It can look like a person spent a whole lot more than $20 if you know how to bargain hunt or make stuff, lol

Write a note, card, ect. for inside the box letting your Victim know who you are so they can thank you and give you credit for your hard work in the Picture thread that bethene sill start up once we get rolling.

You have to get your box shipped out by the shipping date bethene gave in the rules in the first post. Send bethene the tracking number for your box once you send it. You can send a teaser, first, if you'd like, which could be a card, note, small gift, a picture on the Teaser/Picture thread of a small part of a gift, ect., (Teasers are completely optional. Some people send them, some people don't. It's up to you!) but don't give away your identity until you ship the main box! Some people ship their gifts in multiple boxes, either to drag out the suspense or simply because it's cheaper to use two smaller boxes than one big box, sometimes. Don't give away your identity until the last box, though, and if you do send more than one box, let your Victim know that "part two" of the reaping is on it's way, so they know more is coming. Most just ship in one big box, though. It's your choice.

Don't forget, when you get YOUR reaping box, *make sure to take pictures and post them in the upcoming Teaser and Picture thread and thank your Reaper!!!!!*

Most importantly...*HAVE FUN!!!! *???


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Thank you for all the amazing tips--was really missing the ability to change the colors. Now font sizes too! I keep trying to get it to work in my signature but can't get the color to change there for some reason. I will keep at it---glad for something busy while I wait through this verrrrry long last day!!
> 
> So excited and nervous to see who I get this year! Victim...victim...victim!!


I can't get it to stick on my signature either, not sure why


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> When you finally get a PM from bethene with your Victim, just follow the rules bethene listed in the first post, such as spend a minimum of $20, not including shipping, follow your Victim's list (check both lists...the one bethene sends you and the one in the Likes/Dislikes List Thread, as there are usually changes).
> 
> "Stalk" your Victim by checking out their forum posts, albums in their profile page, Pinterest boards if the linked one, ect. to get an even better idea of your Victim's taste and style!
> 
> ...


It is good to start stalking everyone on this thread to kind of throw off your victim and the others as well. Like she said, it is your choice how you do it. Most of us like to keep the victim guessing. Some coughSakicough like to create additional accounts to stalk and comment on the victim. Ok so I have done it myself. It is all in the name of fun.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

or Therewolf you can ignore totally what I said about stalking everyone as it appears you can no longer see who the last ten visitors to your profile were


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> or Therewolf you can ignore totally what I said about stalking everyone as it appears you can no longer see who the last ten visitors to your profile were


Oh, I hadn't noticed that! Stalking while staying unknown to your Victim will be much easier, now!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> When you finally get a PM from bethene with your Victim, just follow the rules bethene listed in the first post, such as spend a minimum of $20, not including shipping, follow your Victim's list (check both lists...the one bethene sends you and the one in the Likes/Dislikes List Thread, as there are usually changes).
> 
> "Stalk" your Victim by checking out their forum posts, albums in their profile page, Pinterest boards if the linked one, ect. to get an even better idea of your Victim's taste and style!
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! Now I just have to wait for my Victim.. MUhahahaha!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Therewolf said:


> Thank you very much! Now I just have to wait for my Victim.. MUhahahaha!


The wait for the Victims when it's so close to time seems like it lasts forever, lol. Soooo close to time for her to start slowly giving us our Victims!! It's exciting, suspenseful and a little nerve wracking, lol.

Oh, I left out a part in my reply to your question. About teasers...that is not a required thing. All you are required to send is one box, spending $20 or more. Teasers are completely optional. Some people send them, some people don't. It's up to you! (I should go add that to my reply...) 

Oh...and as for the $20 or more amount to spend, you'd be surprised how much you can send your Victim if you hit sales, use coupons, make stuff with your own supplies, find awesome stuff at thrift stores, ect. It can look like a person spent a whole lot more than $20 if you know how to bargain hunt or make stuff, lol. (I should add that, too, lol.)


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Ugh the final countdown to victims starting to go out is killing me! I have been wandering the halls of the forum all afternoon because I can't concentrate at work. Wow have I found some great stuff and potential inspiration for my victim though! (And I somehow missed since the change that there are WAY more threads listed under "Full Forum Listings" than what appear on that front page). So impressive what people share!

Bethene......pleeeeaaaassseeee? I mean wouldn't it be easier on you to just start now since the process is going to be a real beast this year.  Ok, ok. I know. I am just excited!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I should note, to whoever will be my Reaper, you should really check out all of my Halloween/Witchy Pinterest boards. I have been pinning things that will give you more of an idea about what I wrote in my list and thinking of other things that I didn't put on my list. I should write this over in the list thread, too...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Ugh the final countdown to victims starting to go out is killing me! I have been wandering the halls of the forum all afternoon because I can't concentrate at work. Wow have I found some great stuff and potential inspiration for my victim though! (And I somehow missed since the change that there are WAY more threads listed under "Full Forum Listings" than what appear on that front page). So impressive what people share!
> 
> Bethene......pleeeeaaaassseeee? I mean wouldn't it be easier on you to just start now since the process is going to be a real beast this year.  Ok, ok. I know. I am just excited!!


At first, I missed all of the rest of the forum threads and pages, too, because they only post some of them on the front page, and then that tiny option is up over in the corner to tell you that you can click to go to the full forum. I have no idea why they did that. Some people may not ever notice that there are many more pages and threads!

Waiting, waiting, waiting for a Victim...tick tock tick tock, sign ups are almost over, folks!! Victim time is nigh!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

*Is it time, yet? Is it time, yet? Is it time, yet? *


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

ARGGGG. I don't know how I got it in my head that today was the last day! I just looked and it is tomorrow!?! (I also woke up this morning and thought it was Saturday so I am clearly just off my game.) I have to wait a whole additional day??? Say it isn't so!!! 

I guess I will just tidy up bushes here in front of bethene's house from all the mayhem and make us a spooky punch from the leftover alcohol in all these bottles.?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

So, I'm very glad for all of you who are now very happy that you can change the colors of your posts. Very happy! Just one thing...when you use that super light mint green, or the really light bright blue, or gods forbid yellow...on this white background, you might as well be writing in invisible ink. Can't read 'em at all. 

Oh, and blue text. On the web, blue=link. Guaranteed that I'll be clicking your posts, whether they're links or not.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> So, I'm very glad for all of you who are now very happy that you can change the colors of your posts. Very happy! Just one thing...when you use that super light mint green, or the really light bright blue, or gods forbid yellow...on this white background, you might as well be writing in invisible ink. Can't read 'em at all.
> 
> Oh, and blue text. On the web, blue=link. Guaranteed that I'll be clicking your posts, whether they're links or not.


Change your screen to dark mode instead of white. Go up to the three dots next to your profile picture in the upper right corner, click on it and it will give you the option to go back to dark mode instead of the white screen.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

*I GOT MY VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

And it's the BESTEST VICTIM EVER! So very excited!

Oh this is going to be so much fun!


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

Pls,pls,pls can I have mine.
It's just 30 mins away from the 17th for me.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Does this work? Testing Testing 123 Testing


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Clearly Bethene loves me best.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> *I GOT MY VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> And it's the BESTEST VICTIM EVER! So very excited!
> 
> Oh this is going to be so much fun!



 how exciting the fun has started whoot


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

_sings_ 
Will things ever be the same again?
It's the final countdown
The final countdown
Oh
_stops singing_
*COUNT DOWN TILL REAPING:: 5 HOURS!* 
But I am definitely NOT counting..... Oh and thank you to which ever Haunter it was that told us how to change colors, and thank you to anyone that was giving me a hand. I had finally figured out what i did wrong. I added a space between the codes.[/code]


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> *I GOT MY VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> And it's the BESTEST VICTIM EVER! So very excited!
> 
> Oh this is going to be so much fun!


Hold on...I am highly suspicious of this. Did you really? Are you just getting our hopes up? A certain ninja gerbil got my hopes WAY up last year before I realized what a mischievous devil he was.  I hope you did...did you?


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

deathrisesagain said:


> _sings_
> Will things ever be the same again?
> It's the final countdown
> The final countdown
> ...


Ha--that is the exact song I was thinking of too!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

OM JACK O LANTERN!!! I Love my bestest friend. She is awesome. She designed the invites for my halloween party and did AMAZING!!! I am currently cutting them out now. I know still early, but hey......my first halloween party in 6 years, that'll do it to you.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

deathrisesagain said:


> OM JACK O LANTERN!!! I Love my bestest friend. She is awesome. She designed the invites for my halloween party and did AMAZING!!! I am currently cutting them out now. I know still early, but hey......my first halloween party in 6 years, that'll do it to you.


PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Hold on...I am highly suspicious of this. Did you really? Are you just getting our hopes up? A certain ninja gerbil got my hopes WAY up last year before I realized what a mischievous devil he was.  I hope you did...did you?


Would I do that??????????


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

I blocked out the address


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Those are awesome!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> *I GOT MY VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> And it's the BESTEST VICTIM EVER! So very excited!
> 
> Oh this is going to be so much fun!


Did you really get a Victim?? You can be a sneaky, tricky one...don't toy with us...we, technically have over a day to wait, as sign ups still can go through tomorrow, I believe...

Did anyone else get a Victim???


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Did you really get a Victim?? You can be a sneaky, tricky one...don't toy with us...we, technically have over a day to wait, as sign ups still can go through tomorrow, I believe...
> 
> Did anyone else get a Victim???


Sneaky, tricky? Moi???


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

He didn't get his victim................not yet at least.
Auditor, i know right? She does an amazing job. Costs me a fortune.............not really, i just have to ask and she'll do it. She's done other projects for me, but man, every time she gives me the finish product, it blows my mind, because for some odd reason i just think 'oh she won't be able to do it.' and BAM! done, and amazing.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> I should note, to whoever will be my Reaper, you should really check out all of my Halloween/Witchy Pinterest boards. I have been pinning things that will give you more of an idea about what I wrote in my list and thinking of other things that I didn't put on my list. I should write this over in the list thread, too...


Same here! My Pinterest board is ever evolving.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Momof2! said:


> Same here! My Pinterest board is ever evolving.


Yeah, I pin new stuff all the time. Just keep checking my Pinterest boards, future Reaper!!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

The Auditor convinced me. 

I’m back, and I’m in. ?


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Can I know already!!! Sooooo excited !


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Ophelia said:


> The Auditor convinced me.
> 
> I’m back, and I’m in. ?




YAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

er, uh, I mean, oh how nice, it's good to have you back.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Aww, you’re making me blush


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

deathrisesagain said:


> I blocked out the address


Love ‘em! Too bad the address is hidden. I was gonna come join the fun. LOL!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

are you ready victim cause i got you and now time to start your amazing reap whoot let the fun start whoo


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh snap! The game is on!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I started with a few victims given out. Just to test the waters on how it will work, I went back to the sent ones, and on the top of the message is gibberish before getting to the actual info, It didn't show up on my end of it but did with the sent copy. Dang it. Bear with me on this thing, I was doing some cussing that's for sure on not having my forwarding !!!!! So if I can't figure out how to get rid of the gibberish,, you might have do deal with it in the beginning! Frustration level very high!!!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Bethene we all appreciate your hard work! Can't wait to get my victim!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Thanks to Frankie's Girl, I'm no longer crotchety!


Uh oh. Does Frankie know about this? Maybe you weren't supposed to tell everyone Br1m.....


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, I checked. Mi victim yet. Hard to tell now with the update. I feel like before messages were more obvious. Now I have to look at them, and ask myself if that's new, or an old message. Siggghhhhhhh.......


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

bethene said:


> I started with a few victims given out. Just to test the waters on how it will work, I went back to the sent ones, and on the top of the message is gibberish before getting to the actual info, It didn't show up on my end of it but did with the sent copy. Dang it. Bear with me on this thing, I was doing some cussing that's for sure on not having my forwarding !!!!! So if I can't figure out how to get rid of the gibberish,, you might have do deal with it in the beginning! Frustration level very high!!!!


We're cool with the gibberish, Bethene - as long as there's a victim somewhere in the mix! (Not just saying this so we'll get our victim sooner, unless that could be a thing...) 
Seriously, though - thanks so much for organizing this for us all, especially with all the new challenges!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> I started with a few victims given out. Just to test the waters on how it will work, I went back to the sent ones, and on the top of the message is gibberish before getting to the actual info, It didn't show up on my end of it but did with the sent copy. Dang it. Bear with me on this thing, I was doing some cussing that's for sure on not having my forwarding !!!!! So if I can't figure out how to get rid of the gibberish,, you might have do deal with it in the beginning! Frustration level very high!!!!


Hurray it has begun!! I am so sorry for the additional issue Bethene! I totally agree--we are totally fine with the gobbledygook at the top! As long as you can still figure out who you have we are good!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Can't wait to get my victim... been so looking forward to this! Thanks again for organising, Bethene


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh man I fell so behind in the thread but I am so excited! Bethene, fingers crossed for you it gets easier!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> I started with a few victims given out. Just to test the waters on how it will work, I went back to the sent ones, and on the top of the message is gibberish before getting to the actual info, It didn't show up on my end of it but did with the sent copy. Dang it. Bear with me on this thing, I was doing some cussing that's for sure on not having my forwarding !!!!! So if I can't figure out how to get rid of the gibberish,, you might have do deal with it in the beginning! Frustration level very high!!!!


It's no big deal to scroll down go ahead and send that way if it's easie <3


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I will say one thing positive about the message system...every conversation I have with some one all stays together so just have to scroll down if some forgot something and sent later...or if they wanted something added...boom...right there. !!but it was so so much easier just to forward!! Sigh..........
Oh well. It is what it is!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm okay with gibberish at the top of my message, too, lol. It won't bother me at all. Do what you can, bethene, we understand! Thank you for all your hard work trying to figure this out!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

crap, I didn't submit yet I don't think lol. The deadline is today right??


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

djgeneral said:


> crap, I didn't submit yet I don't think lol. The deadline is today right??


I think you still can...hurry and get your info to her!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I got a victim! I got a victim! Ok stalking with this new format......uuummmm.....maybe pinterest?.......oh, I'll just have fun with the list! Thanks Bethene!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I got a victim! I got a victim! Ok stalking with this new format......uuummmm.....maybe pinterest?.......oh, I'll just have fun with the list! Thanks Bethene!!


Yeah! Thanks for letting us know....I know sign up is still today but that hasn't stopped me from checking about 100 times so far today to see if I got one yet just in case! In the meantime I have been watching tutorials and craft shopping online to keep myself busy!  Victim!!! Victim!!!

(Also Lady Arsenic--stalking is pretty easy with the new format---you can go to your victim's profile page and easily scroll through and click into all their recent posts. Plus no fear of leaving any trace behind - it doesn't leave your name on their profile like it did in the past!)


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

I really hope I get mine soon, it’s getting to 8pm here in uk and not sure I can’t contain my excitement. Really want to get started on my victim!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

waiting patentlyfor my victim.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

alas....


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm getting excited too...


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Victim...Victim...Victim...


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

thank you bethene for everything. We be patient. _hands everyone a patience card_

So went to World Market today and found a "The Walking Dead" Wine. It was kool


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

(size="7")(color=#ff6600)Holy Moly! I feel like I am writing in computer code when I post now. I have finally caught up on all of the posts, and just in time for victims! (/size


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Spookerstar said:


> (size="7")(color=#ff6600)Holy Moly! I feel like I am writing in computer code when I post now. I have finally caught up on all of the posts, and just in time for victims! (/size


Ha ha font/color fail!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

It’s been years since I participated... but I’m hoping that I could still hop onto my broomstick and fly in to join up - and are “rescue reapers” needed this year? I’m happy to be on the list!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm not going to lie, I keep refreshing hoping for that alert to pop up!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Saki.Girl said:


> It's no big deal to scroll down go ahead and send that way if it's easie <3


Absolutely!!! No one cares about the gibberish. Please don’t make it difficult for yourself. More important than the gibberish is the victim below it. That’s all we are focused on anyway?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Been doing a few at a time...will probably do some more later tonight.... I do need to keep it open somewhat for last minute sign ups


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Waiting for mine yet-my email is so happy that I am practically living in it-lol


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

AND POP UP!


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I'm not going to lie, I keep refreshing hoping for that alert to pop up!


I am way too much of a grown-up to do such a thing. (Am doing same thing)


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Yeah! Thanks for letting us know....I know sign up is still today but that hasn't stopped me from checking about 100 times so far today to see if I got one yet just in case! In the meantime I have been watching tutorials and craft shopping online to keep myself busy!  Victim!!! Victim!!!


I figured I wouldn't have much time to check for a victim by working this weekend but munchkin is sick so I'll be staying home tomorrow. Need to update my Pinterest page and get ready for the big moment. Trying really hard to not start chanting "Victim, Victim."


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I'm not going to lie, I keep refreshing hoping for that alert to pop up!


I am way too much of a grown-up to do such a thing. (Am doing same thing)


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Apparently I am also good at double posting sorry...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ready to ship haha just kidding but i did start some projects my dear victim


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

It's ok Jimmy, we all double post from time to time. I know i have done so as well.
I'm excited to get my first victim. I am going to have fun with trying to bring Halloween goodness to some lucky Haunter...........Victim, just remember two things:
1. You are my very first victim in Reaping.
2.This is my first Secret Reaper.
Remember that and hopefully i can succeed in putting a wicked smile on your face.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> ready to ship haha just kidding but i did start some projects my dear victim


See I believe that to be true!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the well wishes! My husband will probably still be at his parents' for at least another month since he can't do stairs which is a requirement for getting inside of our house. He has been incredibly sweet and has been sending me Halloween gifts in the mail!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> ready to ship haha just kidding but i did start some projects my dear victim





BR1MSTON3 said:


> See I believe that to be true!


I wouldn't doubt it, either, lol!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

kloey74 said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes! My husband will probably still be at his parents' for at least another month since he can't do stairs which is a requirement for getting inside of our house. He has been incredibly sweet and has been sending me Halloween gifts in the mail!


How sweet that he's sending you gifts!! Sending good energy that he can come home, soon!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I got my Victim!!! ? I've already got supplies for some projects! ?


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

kloey74 said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes! My husband will probably still be at his parents' for at least another month since he can't do stairs which is a requirement for getting inside of our house. He has been incredibly sweet and has been sending me Halloween gifts in the mail!


That is incredibly sweet of him. I do hope your husband gets back on his feet soon. I'm cheering for yall _cheers.......incredibly horribly....but cheers_ 

_pushes WitchyKitty into the pool....just one last time................for this Reaping season._


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Saki.Girl said:


> ready to ship haha just kidding but i did start some projects my dear victim


Those of us who are victimless, the “have-nots”, are jealous of those who have a victim, the “haves”! ?

I’m sitting on the sofa watching an old classic movie, The Village of the Damed, for comfort and distraction.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

_is not jealous.........victimless yes.........jealous no. Is trying really hard to be patient as Bethene works really hard to get victims to everyone._

I ran to Savannah Ga today, and was greatly sadden when I noticed that a craft store that i really liked going to had closed down. I guess i'm stuck going to Hobby Lobby, Michaels, and Joanns......


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> See I believe that to be true!


Lol you know me well lol


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Those of us who are victimless, the “have-nots”, are jealous of those who have a victim, the “haves”!
> 
> I’m sitting on the sofa watching an old classic movie, The Village of the Damed, for comfort and distraction.


Woo hoo! I’m now a “have”!

I haven’t seen my victim post to the forum yet, so this is a fun surprise! It feels like meeting a new friend 

Dearest victim, I’m thinking of you..!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I am getting excited. I keep checking my "conversations"! LOL


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

jimmyMM said:


> I am way too much of a grown-up to do such a thing. (Am doing same thing)


Yea me too. How silly. (clicks refresh)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry guys...done for the night. 
If you want to join you have time...just get me your info asap!!!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I am getting excited. I keep checking my "conversations"! LOL


I GOT ME A VICTIM!!!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> Sorry guys...done for the night.
> If you want to join you have time...just get me your info asap!!!


Thank you so much for getting some out today and fighting the good fight with the conversations system!

As excited as I am to get mine the suspense is just part of the fun! I for one am extremely grateful you let us know you are done for the night so I don’t refresh 100 more times...but I will be dreaming happy reaper dreams!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I got a victim! And I think they are perfect for me! Bethene, thank you for all of your hard work!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Victim received now the fun begins.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I got a Pinterest notice that says "Secret Reaper followed all of your boards." It's very ominous and made me laugh at the same time.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Waiting for my victim---NOT!!!! Bethene, you are so-o-o-o awesome. My victim was tailor made for me!!! This is going to be so much fun!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

My victim this year has the most similar tastes than any victim I have had. It almost seems like more of a challenge because now the perfectionist will come out.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> Woo hoo! I’m now a “have”!
> 
> I haven’t seen my victim post to the forum yet, so this is a fun surprise! It feels like meeting a new friend [emoji88]
> 
> Dearest victim, I’m thinking of you..!


Please, please post to the forum if you are participating in the exchange. It makes the job of being a reaper easier by knowing a little more about you.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

The Auditor said:


> *I GOT MY VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> And it's the BESTEST VICTIM EVER! So very excited!
> 
> Oh this is going to be so much fun!


How did you get your victim already?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Andromalius said:


> How did you get your victim already?


Bethene loves me best.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

deathrisesagain said:


> I ran to Savannah Ga today, and was greatly sadden when I noticed that a craft store that i really liked going to had closed down. I guess i'm stuck going to Hobby Lobby, Michaels, and Joanns......


You live close enough to just run to Savannah. Now I'm the one who is jealous! Love that place. Going to retire there someday.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

The Auditor said:


> Bethene loves me best.


Hahahaha.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

The Auditor said:


> You live close enough to just run to Savannah. Now I'm the one who is jealous! Love that place. Going to retire there someday.


I was there last October on vacation and absolutely loved! So pretty and everyone was so nice!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Got my victim!!! Time to start stalking and shopping!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

So fun seeing so many victims going out and that everyone is relishing getting to start! I clearly went to bed with it on the mind...I dreamt all night of getting a victim who had a whole list of things I had never heard of. Google couldn’t find it..nobody knew what it was and so I started making some tin foil monstrosity that I didn’t realize my dog was eating as I went so had to rush her to the vet. When I woke up—still no victim which was actually a relief that it wasn’t real! ? Excited to get my real victim today (I hope)!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> So fun seeing so many victims going out and that everyone is relishing getting to start! I clearly went to bed with it on the mind...I dreamt all night of getting a victim who had a whole list of things I had never heard of. Google couldn’t find it..nobody knew what it was and so I started making some tin foil monstrosity that I didn’t realize my dog was eating as I went so had to rush her to the vet. When I woke up—still no victim which was actually a relief that it wasn’t real! ? Excited to get my real victim today (I hope)!


Eep what a nightmare! Here’s hoping your victim has a nicely detailed list!

I’m so eager for mine! I keep checking from the beach haha. Dreading the airplane because I won’t have service haha


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I’m also eager for my victim! I have lots of ideas but not sure if I will get a victim that will like any of them. Fingers crossed, anxiously waiting to see.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh dear victim i have been busy oh have i been busy hehe


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank You sooo much Bethene!! You certainly have been busy and we appreciate it!

I recieved my Victim and while there are some similar tastes on their list, I decided to go out of my comfort zone and navigate uncharted waters. I only hope I can swim.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I’m also eager for my victim! I have lots of ideas but not sure if I will get a victim that will like any of them. Fingers crossed, anxiously waiting to see.


I’m sure I will love them.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Witchful Thinking said:


> So fun seeing so many victims going out and that everyone is relishing getting to start! I clearly went to bed with it on the mind...I dreamt all night of getting a victim who had a whole list of things I had never heard of. Google couldn’t find it..nobody knew what it was and so I started making some tin foil monstrosity that I didn’t realize my dog was eating as I went so had to rush her to the vet. When I woke up—still no victim which was actually a relief that it wasn’t real! ? Excited to get my real victim today (I hope)!


Omg Witchful, your Reaper anxiety had me rofl!! Hope you get your victim soon and they are _not_ who you dreamed them to be.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just added more to my Secret Reaper 2019 Pinterest page. Please remember, oh so awesome reaper, that it is only a representation of the kind of things I like. I do not expect any of the exact items nor do I have a problem with dollar store goodies. 

Still anxiously awaiting the arrival of my victim.... hehehe...


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

When are we supposed to get our victim info?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Andromalius said:


> When are we supposed to get our victim info?


Technically sign-ups just ended so it may be another 24 hours or so. With all the new forum changes it’s more work for Bethene to get us matched up and get the info to all the reapers.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

lizzyborden said:


> Technically sign-ups just ended so it may be another 24 hours or so. With all the new forum changes it’s more work for Bethene to get us matched up and get the info to all the reapers.


Thank you. Wasn’t sure how long it would take ??


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Let's see... glue gun, stuff collected from garage sales and thrift stores over the years, paint, foam, Dremel tool, heat gun, plastic sheeting; it's all in place. Just need one more thing. VICTIM! yep... got one. The fun begins.

THANK YOU, BETHENE!!! (Yeah, I'm using my outside voice... it's warranted.)


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

chubstuff said:


> Let's see... glue gun, stuff collected from garage sales and thrift stores over the years, paint, foam, Dremel tool, heat gun, plastic sheeting; it's all in place. Just need one more thing. VICTIM! yep... got one. The fun begins.
> 
> THANK YOU, BETHENE!!! (Yeah, I'm using my outside voice... it's warranted.)


I so envy you! Seriously? You have everything in one place and know where it’s at? You are my new idol!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Wasn’t expecting to have my victim already! Baby is down for a nap so now it’s go time!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Once I get my victim a creating I will go. I look forward to this every year. My dungeon is organized once again and my fingers are itching to create.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

So I thought I would do some stalking, and apparently my victim wears an invisibility cloak. I'm searching in the "Search Community" tab, and this person doesnt come up. Well played victim, well played.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Lady Arsenic said:


> So I thought I would do some stalking, and apparently my victim wears an invisibility cloak. I'm searching in the "Search Community" tab, and this person doesnt come up. Well played victim, well played.


If it is who I think it is I was able to see a few items under recent activity and discussions but you are right—not much to go on! Hopefully they have a Pinterest? Otherwise I hope they did a detailed list for you - I know you will still do a great job but that can be hard!


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

I feel like the zombie wandering around empty-handed while all the other zombies are chewing on body parts!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

lizzyborden said:


> I so envy you! Seriously? You have everything in one place and know where it’s at? You are my new idol!


uhh... nope. Nothing is ever where I think it is. We have ghosts that move stuff around all the time. That's why in our house there are three glue guns, two Dremel tools, and I don't know how many LED lights floating around. I am one of the world's most disorganized individuals ever. 

However, the list I posted was only organized because I am actually working on projects that required me to have them on hand. Even so, they are scattered all around the house. Save your idol worship for Marie Condo or better yet Halloween maven Christine McConnell. (she's our idol) We certainly don't warrant it. hahaha


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

jimmyMM said:


> I feel like the zombie wandering around empty-handed while all the other zombies are chewing on body parts!


Ha!! Yes! The suspense is KILLING me! I just told my husband I should maybe start decorating the house—he looked at me like I had two heads and said “it’s mid-August, just wait for your victim”. ??


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Ha!! Yes! The suspense is KILLING me! I just told my husband I should maybe start decorating the house—he looked at me like I had two heads and said “it’s mid-August, just wait for your victim”. ??


Tell your husband we have mausoleums going up today. Sure, it's because we're working on them, but you don't have to tell him that.  It's never too early to start decorating for Halloween. After all, there are Christmas decorations already up in stores, so you're actually a bit late in starting your Halloween decorating.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

chubstuff said:


> Tell your husband we have mausoleums going up today. Sure, it's because we're working on them, but you don't have to tell him that.  It's never too early to start decorating for Halloween. After all, there are Christmas decorations already up in stores, so you're actually a bit late in starting your Halloween decorating.


Ha! Thanks for the encouragement! It’s the yearly negotiation - he is usually fine with mid-September. Once I talked him into early-September. August is past his threshold but he does put up with the crafting, talking, dreaming on and excessive purchases so I can’t complain too much! ?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

chubstuff said:


> uhh... nope. Nothing is ever where I think it is. We have ghosts that move stuff around all the time. That's why in our house there are three glue guns, two Dremel tools, and I don't know how many LED lights floating around. I am one of the world's most disorganized individuals ever.
> 
> However, the list I posted was only organized because I am actually working on projects that required me to have them on hand. Even so, they are scattered all around the house. Save your idol worship for Marie Condo or better yet Halloween maven Christine McConnell. (she's our idol) We certainly don't warrant it. hahaha


Ahh... I see we have more in common than I originally thought. I do know where my glue sticks are but the multiple glue guns always seem to evade me! Same with scissors, hairbrushes and Sharpies.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> So I thought I would do some stalking, and apparently my victim wears an invisibility cloak. I'm searching in the "Search Community" tab, and this person doesnt come up. Well played victim, well played.


I’m experiencing THE SAME THING!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

LadyGoats said:


> I’m experiencing THE SAME THING!


Oh no! That can be so much harder! Some years I have to get extra creative in my searching....you can try searching their real name on Pinterest along with their location to try and find something if they didn’t provide one....or on Facebook and then look around Halloween time posts (if their profile is public) or in photos. Sorry you have little to go on! You are a master Reaper. You got this!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I just went to bethene’s profile to see if I could tell if she was currently active (who could blame her if she needed a break!) and it said she was engaged in a conversation which means a victim is going out to some lucky soul right now!!! Thanks for spending your Sunday cranking away at it Bethene!


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

*The wait is killing me. I'm so eager to get started.
*


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Oh no! That can be so much harder! Some years I have to get extra creative in my searching....you can try searching their real name on Pinterest along with their location to try and find something if they didn’t provide one....or on Facebook and then look around Halloween time posts (if their profile is public) or in photos. Sorry you have little to go on! You are a master Reaper. You got this!


All excellent suggestions! It’s fine in my case - victim had a wonderful list and a Pinterest board. It was confounding that they didn’t appear to have a Halloween Forum profile!

1) I’m no master Reaper
2) you have legit stalker skills


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

As promised a name has been drawn for one of my loaded envalopups, who was the lucky one ? It is going out in mail this week so not to ruin the surprize watch those mail boxes


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Victim!!! Oh how I have waited for you...this is gonna be good.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> As promised a name has been drawn for one of my loaded envalopups, who was the lucky one ? It is going out in mail this week so not to ruin the surprize watch those mail boxes
> View attachment 716823


I’m going to need to recruit more help! Stalk the victim and the mailbox too!  

Seriously, good luck to everyone and thank you Saki for your generosity.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Notice to my Reaper: I asked for two, small Lemax Spookytown figurines: 
*One was a cauldron that has brooms in it, an owl on it and a cat next to it.
*The other was a set of three little owls in costumes.

I just bought the *three costumed owls one, so I only need the *cauldron with brooms/owl/cat one. Bethene will probably PM you this, in case you don't see this, lol. I just wanted to let you know in case you were planning on finding me those...if not, disregard this message, lol![/orange]


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

To all of those waiting for your Victims, don't fret, she's working on it! Like others have said, it takes time to match everyone up and send out PM's with all of each person's info and lists one by one...it usually takes a couple days or so to get them all out...even more so since the new messaging changes.

Saki, you are awesome for drawing names for extra gifts!! Someone will be very lucky, soon!!

That nightmare story about getting a victim with impossible items on their list, tinfoil creation getting eaten by a dog, ect...that cracked me up!!

One more thing. Once bethene is finished handing out Victims, she usually posts that she is done. If, at that time, you haven't received a victim, PM her right away so she can fix that!! 

To my own Victim...I have already begun collecting items for your box of Halloween goodies!! Lots of work needs to be done, though...things are going to get messy...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> To my own Victim...I have already begun collecting items for your box of Halloween goodies!! Lots of work needs to be done, though...things are going to get messy...


Hmmm... things are already messy here. Question is can I transform this mess into something awesome?

I promised I wouldn’t start chanting until tomorrow, but getting excited!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Well...we ended up having 73 sign up. Taking a break. Have like 23 more to go..


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> To all of those waiting for your Victims, don't fret, she's working on it! Like others have said, it takes time to match everyone up and send out PM's with all of each person's info and lists one by one...it usually takes a couple days or so to get them all out...even more so since the new messaging changes.
> 
> Saki, you are awesome for drawing names for extra gifts!! Someone will be very lucky, soon!!
> 
> ...


Actually, that happened to me (nightmare of victim with impossible things on their list) several years back. I got a victim that I had no clue what they were referring to, I hadn't even heard of most of what he was requesting. I kid you not. His inclinations were wayyyyyy over my head. I ended up just googling and ordering. It certainly was interesting, to say the least. Not to mention difficult, and expensive, yikes! For numerous reasons, he hasn't been a member of this forum for a long time now. Oh, it doesn't have anything to do with his list.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok, so I never buy anything ahead of time because I want to see the list first, but I did get a collectible I hoped was on their list and it was. I have two things ordered and four items started. I am channeling my inner Saki.Girl, won't be long until I'm ready to ship lol


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, so I never buy anything ahead of time because I want to see the list first, but I did get a collectible I hoped was on their list and it was. I have two things ordered and four items started. I am channeling my inner Saki.Girl, won't be long until I'm ready to ship lol


Whatever you ordered and make, please rest assured I will love it! No worries! I can't wait to see what you got for me!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I got my victim!!!!!!! Thank you bethene!
Thankfully my nightmare from last night did not come true - my victim gave me SO much to work with and a wonderfully detailed list (not meaning to brag for those of you in a tough spot--I feel for you)! Working on stalking and deciding and gathering so I can get to work. Because there is going to be a LOT of work and shopping and planning - I am going to have a hard time not making/getting everything on the list - we have such similar likes! I am so thrilled!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, so I never buy anything ahead of time because I want to see the list first, but I did get a collectible I hoped was on their list and it was. I have two things ordered and four items started. I am channeling my inner Saki.Girl, won't be long until I'm ready to ship lol


I have several things started in various stages. If I can transform them into something my victim would like that would be awesome. If not, back to the drawing board. I’m always a last minute shipper though I may have to do a teaser or two.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, so I never buy anything ahead of time because I want to see the list first, but I did get a collectible I hoped was on their list and it was. I have two things ordered and four items started. I am channeling my inner Saki.Girl, won't be long until I'm ready to ship lol


 omg now that was to funny lol you got this lol


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I just went to bethene’s profile to see if I could tell if she was currently active (who could blame her if she needed a break!) and it said she was engaged in a conversation which means a victim is going out to some lucky soul right now!!! Thanks for spending your Sunday cranking away at it Bethene!


I didn’t know that it was possible to do that! Thank you!


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

*Have you ever bought something for your victim and decided to keep it or get another one for yourself?
I'm after ordering something that would only be suitable for a female so if I get a male victim I'm keeping it* ?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Spookie pookie said:


> *Have you ever bought something for your victim and decided to keep it or get another one for yourself?
> I'm after ordering something that would only be suitable for a female so if I get a male victim I'm keeping it* ?


Now you’ve piqued my curiosity. Hmmm... what could it be? Stilettos? Halloween socks? Studded bustiere?  Now I’ve got to wait a whole month to see what it is.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

That happens every year spookie pookie ?


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Now you’ve piqued my curiosity. Hmmm... what could it be? Stilettos? Halloween socks? Studded bustiere?  Now I’ve got to wait a whole month to see what it is.


? Studded bustier!!!?


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

bethene said:


> Well...we ended up having 73 sign up. Taking a break. Have like 23 more to go..


We understand Bethene. Rest assured, i am being very patient in the wait for my victim. I have been steam cleaning carpets all afternoon and gorcery shopping most of the morning, so i've been pretty busy. I hope every is able to have "easy" victims.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Got my victim!! Sooo perfect too. Great job, Bethene! I have already ordered something.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

lizzyborden said:


> Now you’ve piqued my curiosity. Hmmm... what could it be? Stilettos? Halloween socks? Studded bustiere?  Now I’ve got to wait a whole month to see what it is.


Bold of you to assume that, as a male, I wouldn't want a studded bustiere.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> If it is who I think it is I was able to see a few items under recent activity and discussions but you are right—not much to go on! Hopefully they have a Pinterest? Otherwise I hope they did a detailed list for you - I know you will still do a great job but that can be hard!


I was going to look for a Pinterest link, but I can't find any posts by them to look at. I'll try some sleuthing on Pinterest.....


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

The Auditor said:


> Bold of you to assume that, as a male, I wouldn't want a studded bustiere.


What's wrong with the one you already own?
_~tanna hopping on a flying monkey verrrrry quickly~_


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Spookie pookie said:


> *Have you ever bought something for your victim and decided to keep it or get another one for yourself?
> I'm after ordering something that would only be suitable for a female so if I get a male victim I'm keeping it* ?


More often I have bought something for my victim and decided I had to have one too! ?


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

Welp, I got my victim, and my oh my what a list! I must admit, (and maybe my reaper will see this) although I'm not very active on the boards I do love this exchange. It is so very thrilling to hunt down and create the perfect gift. Happy haunting everyone!!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Obsessively checking my conversations to see if I have my victim yet. Not as easy from my phone for sure. I kept thinking is that how it always looks? 
Bethene take a break and stretch! You must be exhausted with this new format.

still chanting and checking...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Well...I think I have everyone their victim s. I am so tired. If there is a issue please PM me. I need to go to bed..


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop (Jul 7, 2019)

Ooh got my victim! Super excited to start planning.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

bethene said:


> Well...I think I have everyone their victim s. I am so tired. If there is a issue please PM me. I need to go to bed..


Thank you for being you  rest well!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

bethene said:


> Well...I think I have everyone their victim s. I am so tired. If there is a issue please PM me. I need to go to bed..


A job well done as usual, sleep well. 
LET THE FUN BEGIN!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Got my victim! Time to have some fun ?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I thought I'd check in now and chant Victim! Victim! But it seems that the flying monkeys have delivered my victim to me! My oh my, what a wonderful victim I have! I shall stalk you relentlessly!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The Auditor said:


> Bold of you to assume that, as a male, I wouldn't want a studded bustiere.


My regrets. I thought you were more of a leather and lace type of guy.


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

*Ahhh I got my VICTIM!
I'm so excited. Thank you Bethene. Your a superstar.*


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

The Auditor said:


> Bold of you to assume that, as a male, I wouldn't want a studded bustiere.


Lol you beat me to it, I was thinking the same thing


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

thank you for my victim!!! Can't wait 

I just want to confirm something..

DO have it send it all in one hit?


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

SpookySpoof said:


> thank you for my victim!!! Can't wait
> 
> I just want to confirm something..
> 
> DO have it send it all in one hit?


Spooky Spoof. You can send however you like as long as there’s a shipping tracking number. I’ve seen some years where folks do lots of little boxes!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

yay.....my first victim.....cant wait to berng happiness


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

SpookySpoof said:


> thank you for my victim!!! Can't wait
> 
> I just want to confirm something..
> 
> DO have it send it all in one hit?


No you do not, but if you split it up it is good to let your victim know more is on the way


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Appears I have a secret reaper at work who really knows me because this was waiting on my desk this morning


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

SpookySpoof said:


> thank you for my victim!!! Can't wait
> 
> I just want to confirm something..
> 
> DO have it send it all in one hit?


Last year I got my reaping in 8 parts spread out days apart, each with a gift matching a poem they had written for me, and each with a card that the matching line of the poem. It was crazy fun!!! I had never seen that done, before.

I do see many ship two boxes...but just remember, dont give your identity until the last box, and make sure to let your victim know that there is more coming!

(Sometimes it it actually cheaper to send in two smaller boxes, rather than one big one, too!)

Some send a couple or so small teasers, then the big box. Some just send in one big box. It's all up to you, just so long as all boxes are sent out by the shipping end date.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

WitchyKitty said:


> Last year I got my reaping in 8 parts spread out days apart, each with a gift matching a poem they had written for me, and each with a card that the matching line of the poem. It was crazy fun!!! I had never seen that done, before.
> 
> I do see many ship two boxes...but just remember, dont give your identity until the last box, and make sure to let your victim know that there is more coming!
> 
> ...



thanks - I was thinking about small packages being a little cheaper... will plan ahead ! Not sure i can go to poem lengths tho!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

deathrisesagain said:


> yay.....my first victim.....cant wait to berng happiness


This is my first victim as well. I thought this would be fun but did not foresee how much! I spent yesterday evening on various sites looking for ideas and items for my victim. I found something that is shipping USPS, well two somethings but they are shipping together and another something is coming UPS. I love my victim!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! Some of you are really on the ball! Today and possibly tomorrow will be stalking time only as my munchkin is too sick to send to school. 

I decided to take advantage of the 90+ degree weather today and hang clothes on the line to dry. Well I think Bethene sent her flying monkeys with some teeny tiny little black critters to attack my legs. I guess maybe that's payback for all the noise we made in the bushes.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok shipped 
Loaded prize envelop is on its way to someone


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok shipped
> Loaded prize envelop is on its way to someone


Awesome! Time to stalk the mailbox everyone!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

I have not gotten my Victim yet, am I missing something?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Therewolf said:


> I have not gotten my Victim yet, am I missing something?


Send a message to Bethene. She can look into that for you.


----------



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

Got my victim!! Woohoo! I started putting things together this morning haha So excited and grateful for Bethene for setting this all up.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

This morning I had our library club in here tidying up shelves (I'm an elementary school librarian), and some sixth graders saw that I had Halloween "stuff" up on my computer. I explained to them about the Secret Reaper, and they decided they want to help me by making gifts for my victim. This could be really good, or really bad! Know this, dear victim, many people are thinking of you!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Therewolf said:


> I have not gotten my Victim yet, am I missing something?


I have my victim! MuHahaha!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok shipped
> Loaded prize envelop is on its way to someone


LOL, when I read “shipped” I thought you were referring to your victim’s reaper gift. Too funny! I was simultaneously impressed and confused as to how you could have pulled it off that quickly.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> LOL, when I read “shipped” I thought you were referring to your victim’s reaper gift. Too funny! I was simultaneously impressed and confused as to how you could have pulled it off that quickly.


In all honesty i could ship now the boxes just need packed lol (but want to do a few more goodies first)
When i start i just keep going had all weekend to create and pick up stuff i work on multi projects at once and had some items i made ahead of time i could use if on my victim list and sure enough they were


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm rested now...was so slap happy I missed 3 folks but I believe I am all set now. Whew!!
Now I can sit back and stalk my own victim!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> I'm rested now...was so slap happy I missed 3 folks but I believe I am all set now. Whew!!
> Now I can sit back and stalk my own victim!!



Thank you 
YOu Rock


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I have my victim! I see I am going to be looking for some fun stuff! ?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Bold of you to assume that, as a male, I wouldn't want a studded bustiere.


I'm sure they make studded leather & lace banana hammocks. Just add it to your list so Reaper can deliver in time.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Not getting much stalking done but I did dig into some boxes I had stowed away in a closet and found some really cool stuff I forgot about buying and the large spice rack that's dying to be repurposed into a potion bottle rack. Oddly enough, the hot glue gun is still evading me.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

lizzyborden said:


> Not getting much stalking done but I did dig into some boxes I had stowed away in a closet and found some really cool stuff I forgot about buying and the large spice rack that's dying to be repurposed into a potion bottle rack. Oddly enough, the hot glue gun is still evading me.


I've got 3 or 4 hot glue guns, and right now, I have no idea where any of them are!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Therewolf said:


> I've got 3 or 4 hot glue guns, and right now, I have no idea where any of them are!


Same here except I do know where one is. I call him "Burnie" because he's one of the really, really old ones that heats up to the temperature of molten lava. I hate that glue gun! I can use it if I absolutely must but my fingers will hate me in the end.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am having fun thinking of things you my victim may like. Great to also see new faces joining us for the first time. Don’t be afraid to ask questions and have FUN


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> Same here except I do know where one is. I call him "Burnie" because he's one of the really, really old ones that heats up to the temperature of molten lava. I hate that glue gun! I can use it if I absolutely must but my fingers will hate me in the end.


lol, use one of those like asbestos fire proof grilling gloves when you use it!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> lol, use one of those like asbestos fire proof grilling gloves when you use it!


Thanks. I'd rather just not use it but I'll keep my eye out for one of those gloves.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Good Grief You guys - esspiecally you Saki getting things done so fast I've hardly had time to think. 

Lizzy don't talk to me about Burnie... Still have the first hot glue gun mom purchased that dude was BLISTERS. Everytime I used it and it was the ONLY gun we had for years I came away with blisters somewhere on me besides my fingers. That thing is leathel.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have one of those "burnie" ones too...dang those hurt!!!!
Have a few ideas churning through the old noggin... I think I got this....now just to do it like the pictures in my brain show!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> I have one of those "burnie" ones too...dang those hurt!!!!
> Have a few ideas churning through the old noggin... I think I got this....now just to do it like the pictures in my brain show!!


"Burnie" made me laugh lizzy! We had one too but then it turned into a ray gun a couple years ago when Spookerstar and I were making potion bottles. For no apparent reason sparks started shooting out the end!

I have had the worst time concentrating at work today---just want to be stalking and stocking up for our big reaper crafting weekend. Can't wait to get home and dig back in!!!

Bethene---glad to see you are still alive today after your victim marathon this weekend. Thank you so much for pushing through to get those out for us. Look at all the fun people are having already because of you!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Teaser time


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Tannasgach said:


> What's wrong with the one you already own?
> _~tanna hopping on a flying monkey verrrrry quickly~_


Sometimes you want something different


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

lizzyborden said:


> My regrets. I thought you were more of a leather and lace type of guy.


Variety is the spice of life


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Lol you beat me to it, I was thinking the same thing


my brother


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

The Auditor said:


> Sometimes you want something different


Lol at first I thought you meant your VICTIM wanted something different than what was on their list?
I'm still laughing at Burnie and Blisters here.
I have a question if there's something on my victims list I'm not sure of can I privately ask another member about it?


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 716956
> 
> 
> Teaser time


You are amazingly talented.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Spookie pookie said:


> Lol at first I thought you meant your VICTIM wanted something different than what was on their list?
> I'm still laughing at Burnie and Blisters here.
> I have a question if there's something on my victims list I'm not sure of can I privately ask another member about it?


I don’t see why not.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

LadyGoats said:


> This morning I had our library club in here tidying up shelves (I'm an elementary school librarian), and some sixth graders saw that I had Halloween "stuff" up on my computer. I explained to them about the Secret Reaper, and they decided they want to help me by making gifts for my victim. This could be really good, or really bad! Know this, dear victim, many people are thinking of you!


Okay this sounds adorable! What library club do? Are there a lot of them? Here I am wanting to help you help them stalk haha. I’m just such a library fiend!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> I'm rested now...was so slap happy I missed 3 folks but I believe I am all set now. Whew!!
> Now I can sit back and stalk my own victim!!


You rock, our Reaper Queen!! I'm pretty sure I speak for everyone when I say how much we appreciate all of the hard work you do for these Reapers!

You get a zillion PM's to dig through, find the sign ups with lists and info, keep track of them, read all the questions and requests some send you about the Reaper or Victims, pair people up, making sure to keep track of who is able to ship where, get all the lists and info sent from the Victims to their Reapers, make sure you didn't miss anyone, and if you did, somehow you manage to get them a Victim.

Once you finally have everyone paired up, after a month's long collection of people's info, you can finally start on your own Victim. Soon after, you start getting our PM's to you with tracking numbers saying we sent out our boxes...then you keep track of that, too! You get the Picture Thread up, as well.

If someone, for some reason, doesn't get their Reaping box, you assemble Rescue Reapers to get them reaped!

Then, in the middle of all of this first Big Reaper stuff...you begin sign ups for the second one!!

Again, bethene, you are an amazing woman to take on all of this on your own!

I hope you get a nice little rest and have some time to enjoy working on your own Reaper projects! Hugs to you!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 716956
> 
> 
> Teaser time


Very cool.
Speaking of Teasers...if you are starting to post teaser pics, bethene should probably get the Secret Reaper Teaser and Picture Thread up and running, soon!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Spookie pookie said:


> Lol at first I thought you meant your VICTIM wanted something different than what was on their list?
> I'm still laughing at Burnie and Blisters here.
> I have a question if there's something on my victims list I'm not sure of can I privately ask another member about it?


Thats a great idea! I have had reapers message me before with questions about Spookerstar (she is my Aunt). And other years I have had someone message me about something I made in a previous year because they wanted to do something similar and had questions. Everyone is pretty friendly about helping!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Spookie pookie said:


> You are amazingly talented.


Awww thank you


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I just spent a solid hour stalking my victim and writing down ideas and thoughts....I have so many ideas I don't know where to start. Going to think on it for a bit and let my ideas marinate....then the shopping crafting mayhem will begin!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> Awww thank you





Saki.Girl said:


> Awww thank you


I agree! Thats gorgeous!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Thats a great idea! I have had reapers message me before with questions about Spookerstar (she is my Aunt). And other years I have had someone message me about something I made in a previous year because they wanted to do something similar and had questions. Everyone is pretty friendly about helping!


Yeah, you can always ask another person for help if you need it. There are lots of helpful people, here...and if you have a specific question that you really, really need your Victim to answer, if you PM bethene about what you need asked, she can ask them for you, then let you know what they said, which keeps your identity secret. (Yet another thing our wonderful Reaper Queen does for us!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am laughing at/along with you guys, back reading all the posts about studded bustiers, studded leather and lace banana hammocks, Burnie and Blisters...this group rocks.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Spookie pookie said:


> I have a question if there's something on my victims list I'm not sure of can I privately ask another member about it?


 Send a pm to Bethene and she will contact your victim on your behalf. That was you remain a secret ?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Cheers & chocolates to Bethene the Reaper Queen!????☕???


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> I am laughing at/along with you guys, back reading all the posts about studded bustiers, studded leather and lace banana hammocks, Burnie and Blisters...this group rocks.


I do enjoy the banter here, it's better than the banter at work!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

~pushes WitchyKitty into the pool~


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I started the thread a couple of days ago...but got so busy this weekend it got buried ..but until it gets "stuck " we need to keep bumping it up!!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Question to my people , there is something I really want to get my victim and I can get it on sale today the only down fall is that it will not ship till before or on 9-11.......doni risk it? Would you? Any and all advice welcome, if you were my victim would you want to wait? Ahhhhhh, I'm freaking out over here.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

A little bit scary said:


> Question to my people , there is something I really want to get my victim and I can get it on sale today the only down fall is that it will not ship till before or on 9-11.......doni risk it? Would you? Any and all advice welcome, if you were my victim would you want to wait? Ahhhhhh, I'm freaking out over here.


Yes my friend, do it! No one is a freak about time. We all float down here


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> I am laughing at/along with you guys, back reading all the posts about studded bustiers, studded leather and lace banana hammocks, Burnie and Blisters...this group rocks.


Yes it does! I've forgotten how much fun this forum is. Glad to finally be back.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I have my victim!!!! I'm so excited my cheeks are already sore and a rush of adrenaline has surpassed my 12 hr shift. My mind is racing...what do you adorn with the power and soul that contains the Universe?!?!? I'm not worthy!!!!! But damnit I will try and rise. Something Wicked This Way Comes...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Woohoo! Been stalking and rereading my victim's list and am thrilled to see that two of the new projects I started working on are things they like. I think I can go to the halfway finished tote and find another! This is going to be fun!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

A little bit scary said:


> Question to my people , there is something I really want to get my victim and I can get it on sale today the only down fall is that it will not ship till before or on 9-11.......doni risk it? Would you? Any and all advice welcome, if you were my victim would you want to wait? Ahhhhhh, I'm freaking out over here.


I would do it. I don't think anyone is going to freak out if you ship a little later.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

A little bit scary said:


> Question to my people , there is something I really want to get my victim and I can get it on sale today the only down fall is that it will not ship till before or on 9-11.......doni risk it? Would you? Any and all advice welcome, if you were my victim would you want to wait? Ahhhhhh, I'm freaking out over here.


I think as long as they know they havn't been forgotten, they know something's coming, they will wait with baited breath.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hearthfire said:


> I have my victim!!!! I'm so excited my cheeks are already sore and a rush of adrenaline has surpassed my 12 hr shift. My mind is racing...what do you adorn with the power and soul that contains the Universe?!?!? I'm not worthy!!!!! But damnit I will try and rise. Something Wicked This Way Comes...


Well said, & well done on a 12 hr shift!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Well victim, I had two very simple ideas, & they didn't pan out. Never fear, I'll keep brainstorming. I'll think of something. I have some time, right? ( fast forward to the deadline, "where does the time go?! What will I do now?! Aaaggghhh!!!!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

A little bit scary said:


> Question to my people , there is something I really want to get my victim and I can get it on sale today the only down fall is that it will not ship till before or on 9-11.......doni risk it? Would you? Any and all advice welcome, if you were my victim would you want to wait? Ahhhhhh, I'm freaking out over here.


I say got for it. If it's something you think your Victim will really like, I'm sure they will be happy to wait a little longer if needed. If it looks like it will be late, just let bethene know in case she has to let your Victim know that it's coming. Sometimes people are a little late for one reason or another...no biggie!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> ~pushes WitchyKitty into the pool~


Thanks...I was feeling a bit sore, tonight, and the cool pool water feels good.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

A little bit scary said:


> Question to my people , there is something I really want to get my victim and I can get it on sale today the only down fall is that it will not ship till before or on 9-11.......doni risk it? Would you? Any and all advice welcome, if you were my victim would you want to wait? Ahhhhhh, I'm freaking out over here.


Agree with the others! As long as you communicate to Bethene so your victim can be updated on timing I think it would be worth the wait!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

GraveyardQueen said:


> Okay this sounds adorable! What library club do? Are there a lot of them? Here I am wanting to help you help them stalk haha. I’m just such a library fiend!


It’s not an official club, but that’s what we call a group of 5th and 6th graders (plus one second and one fourth grader) who are in my room every chance they get. They come in and shelve books, tidy up the shelves, help change the displays, and even helped with the grueling, time consuming task of genrefying my fiction section. I treat them to baked goodies/candy/whatever-snack-I-think-they’d-like every once in a while, but I think they’re mostly in there because I treat them like humans rather than children, and they respect that. 
We’ve gotten close over the past couple years, and my sixth graders are THE BEST! Already getting choked up over the fact that they’ll be moving on to middle school in May [emoji24]
Bet that was way more response than you’d intended! [emoji1787]
They’ve already emailed me some ideas they’re tossing around for my victim. Hysterical!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Well victim, I had two very simple ideas, & they didn't pan out. Never fear, I'll keep brainstorming. I'll think of something. I have some time, right? ( fast forward to the deadline, "where does the time go?! What will I do now?! Aaaggghhh!!!!)


Booo that the first ideas didn’t work out. Also, yes, don’t let it sneak up on you. I’ve done it, not fun! #Guilty


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

LadyGoats said:


> It’s not an official club, but that’s what we call a group of 5th and 6th graders (plus one second and one fourth grader) who are in my room every chance they get. They come in and shelve books, tidy up the shelves, help change the displays, and even helped with the grueling, time consuming task of genrefying my fiction section. I treat them to baked goodies/candy/whatever-snack-I-think-they’d-like every once in a while, but I think they’re mostly in there because I treat them like humans rather than children, and they respect that.
> We’ve gotten close over the past couple years, and my sixth graders are THE BEST! Already getting choked up over the fact that they’ll be moving on to middle school in May [emoji24]
> Bet that was way more response than you’d intended! [emoji1787]
> They’ve already emailed me some ideas they’re tossing around for my victim. Hysterical!


I love that response and that sounds so magical! Our school librarian stands out in my memory as a huge inspiration for how I wanted to be as I grew. Love that you’re doing that for them!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

okay - i'm a little worried - i'm not overly crafty but I have lots of little gifts and pressies for my victim...

I'm hoping they won't mind if something not totally bespoke? Is it anything goes (as long as its on their list?)


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

SpookySpoof said:


> okay - i'm a little worried - i'm not overly crafty but I have lots of little gifts and pressies for my victim...
> 
> I'm hoping they won't mind if something not totally bespoke? Is it anything goes (as long as its on their list?)


Don’t worry! I’m sure your victim will love whatever you find! Not everyone crafts and sometimes thoughtful shopping treats are just the thing! That said if you’re super worried maybe it’s a fun time to try a small craft just to see how it goes, but it’s certainly not a requirement!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I have a hard time coming up with my list because I love all things Halloween....and if it's something someone crafted???? All the better because I am a crafting idiot!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, you can always ask another person for help if you need it. There are lots of helpful people, here...and if you have a specific question that you really, really need your Victim to answer, if you PM bethene about what you need asked, she can ask them for you, then let you know what they said, which keeps your identity secret. (Yet another thing our wonderful Reaper Queen does for us!)


I am so lucky I have family and my neighbor on this forum to collaborate with. When we get our victims the suggestions start flowing. Oh Victim, I did so much stalking and pinning last night my mouse hand hurts today. Must be the best time of year!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

lizzyborden said:


> Same here except I do know where one is. I call him "Burnie" because he's one of the really, really old ones that heats up to the temperature of molten lava. I hate that glue gun! I can use it if I absolutely must but my fingers will hate me in the end.


I've got an old big one like that, I use the tip almost like a burning iron, good for melting plastic, carving foam and occasionally, glue. Love the name 'Burnie" very appropriate.


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks to all my scary people that weighed in yesterday, I went ahead and pulled the trigger, appreciate you guys so much.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Saki.Girl said:


> In all honesty i could ship now the boxes just need packed lol (but want to do a few more goodies first)
> When i start i just keep going had all weekend to create and pick up stuff i work on multi projects at once and had some items i made ahead of time i could use if on my victim list and sure enough they were


Wow, you are good!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Tannasgach said:


> I received my Victim and while there are some similar tastes on their list, I decided to go out of my comfort zone and navigate uncharted waters. I only hope I can swim.


I sunk.

After spending all day Sunday researching, pining and watching youtube videos I've come to the conclusion that this genre is out of my league. I have the imagination and creativity but unfortunately I don't have the tools or skill. Of course, I could always purchase an item but my victim has a high regard for homemade creations. My victim's wish is my command even though the sum of my crafting skills consist of spray paint and hot glue.

But have no fear dear Victim, for as I swim towards safer, familiar, dry consecrated ground my head is bursting with ideas.

You will be spoiled!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Tannasgach said:


> I sunk.
> 
> After spending all day Sunday researching, pining and watching youtube videos I've come to the conclusion that this genre is out of my league. I have the imagination and creativity but unfortunately I don't have the tools or skill. Of course, I could always purchase an item but my victim has a high regard for homemade creations. My victim's wish is my command even though the sum of my crafting skills consist of spray paint and hot glue.
> 
> ...


Please, please don't be intimidated. I know I was the first time my victim had a highly detailed list. I've come to learn that the lists and Pinterest pages are in most part just a glimpse into what your victim likes and not an expectation of the exact item.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

It’s great to see all the posts. I agree in the fact we are a community of like minded people. We welcome ideas and have fun


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Took munchkin to the doctor this morning and she's off school for the rest of the week. So probably no crafting this week. I do have some pieces cut out for one project though.

Hubby and I decided to leave the market where our shop is located at the end of the season. We've been there eleven years total and the last six have been under the new owner who has really let the place go downhill to the point we are losing customers and revenue. Not an easy decision to make but it will free up at least part of my weekends and keep more money in our pockets.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

It is very difficult to stalk my Victim when they keep breaking stuff here at work. Don't they know I'm BUSY!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> Please, please don't be intimidated. I know I was the first time my victim had a highly detailed list. I've come to learn that the lists and Pinterest pages are in most part just a glimpse into what your victim likes and not an expectation of the exact item.


Oh, some of my victims have led into some dark and creepy places which I absolutely loved because I learned new things. That's why I wanted to try something different but I have nothing I can use or repurpose from my collection and the $20 would get eaten up real quick for just a few supplies. Lucky for me, my victim has a very detailed and diversed list so I'm just spiraling in another direction.



lizzyborden said:


> Took munchkin to the doctor this morning and she's off school for the rest of the week. So probably no crafting this week. I do have some pieces cut out for one project though.
> 
> Hubby and I decided to leave the market where our shop is located at the end of the season. We've been there eleven years total and the last six have been under the new owner who has really let the place go downhill to the point we are losing customers and revenue. Not an easy decision to make but it will free up at least part of my weekends and keep more money in our pockets.


Love your optimism on the closing of your shop; I'm sure it wasn't an easy decision. A little worried about your munchkin, she was doing so good. Sending healing thoughts and please keep us posted.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> I sunk.
> 
> After spending all day Sunday researching, pining and watching youtube videos I've come to the conclusion that this genre is out of my league. I have the imagination and creativity but unfortunately I don't have the tools or skill. Of course, I could always purchase an item but my victim has a high regard for homemade creations. My victim's wish is my command even though the sum of my crafting skills consist of spray paint and hot glue.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness I am feeling so out of my element too....maybe I have just reached that part of my process that I call self doubt but after a ton of stalking, pinning and planning my overwhelming excitement suddenly turned to panic! None of my ideas seem good enough. My reaper is unbelievably talented and while I like crafting I am very intimidated by their skill level!  Ahhhhhh....

Oops I just got busted at work.  Someone came by and said....what are you doing. Every time I go past your desk you have something Halloween on your screen. I am usually a little more sneaky than that but I spun out of control and had about 45 windows open on my dual monitors between pinterest, etsy, amazon, the forum, home depot, random sites etc. for ideas.

Also let me just say to my reaper...I am one of those people who said I like home made on their list but if thats not your speed don't stress. It is way more important to me that you have fun in the process. I have received some incredible crafted gifts and some just as incredible shopped gifts! Last year my reaper Hearthfire worried about the same thing and I got the most unbelievably amazing curated reap that she thrifted and shopped. So don't worry yourself...whatever you choose to do will be perfect....

Ok I realize I should take my own advice....back to worrying and planning and shopping!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Took munchkin to the doctor this morning and she's off school for the rest of the week. So probably no crafting this week. I do have some pieces cut out for one project though.
> 
> Hubby and I decided to leave the market where our shop is located at the end of the season. We've been there eleven years total and the last six have been under the new owner who has really let the place go downhill to the point we are losing customers and revenue. Not an easy decision to make but it will free up at least part of my weekends and keep more money in our pockets.


I hope all is well with your little one!!
What a huge decision to make about your shop!! I hope wherever this decision takes you ends up being for the better and wonderful! Good energy sent to you and your family!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Please, please don't be intimidated. I know I was the first time my victim had a highly detailed list. I've come to learn that the lists and Pinterest pages are in most part just a glimpse into what your victim likes and not an expectation of the exact item.


I agree...to my Reaper, I have lots of pins on Pinterest...but you can use these as an idea of our style. You don't have to run out and buy or make the exact thing I pinned. As for my detailed, specific list, if you aren't able to buy or make those specific items that I'm looking for, no biggie, just go by the list as a guideline, then...just like my Pinterest Pins.

I have never had a bad reap, yet! I have enjoyed and used everything I have ever been sent. If you put thought into my gifts, I will love them.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Oh my goodness I am feeling so out of my element too....maybe I have just reached that part of my process that I call self doubt but after a ton of stalking, pinning and planning my overwhelming excitement suddenly turned to panic! None of my ideas seem good enough. My reaper is unbelievably talented and while I like crafting I am very intimidated by their skill level!  Ahhhhhh....


Now, now Witchful; calm down, breathe......I've seen your work, you're an awesome, talented crafter. Anyone would be lucky to have you as their Reaper. You're just going through Reaper anxiety. We all suffer through that as we're putting together our gift. Then comes the shipping anxiety till our victim gets their package safe and sound. I'm always nervous from the time I get my victim till they post pics. 

It's all part of the process. We just don't tell the new Reapers that part; they find out soon enough. But I will say, mostly everyone who participates in SR is extremely gracious, grateful and um...forgiving. ?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Victim...oh, Victim...my hand is cramping up working on one of your gifts...a gift that I really hope turns out!

Another gift keeps covering my fingers in paint and it's driving me crazy because it's not doing what I need it to do!! ARRRGG!!! No worries, though, my dear Victim. I will figure it out...and if not, I will throw a crazy person tantrum for a day or two, probably cry, then I will try or buy something different, lol. 

Time to get back to work!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Tanna, I agree Witchfulthinking is a great reaper! I was fortunate enough to have her for my first secret reaper, & the spider web wall decor is still on the walls, & I always have the lace covered pumpkin on display. A round of liquid courage for everyone while we figure this stuff out!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement ladies! Cheers to that Lady Arsenic (and you are too sweet)! We got this!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> I hope all is well with your little one!!
> What a huge decision to make about your shop!! I hope wherever this decision takes you ends up being for the better and wonderful! Good energy sent to you and your family!





Tannasgach said:


> Love your optimism on the closing of your shop; I'm sure it wasn't an easy decision. A little worried about your munchkin, she was doing so good. Sending healing thoughts and please keep us posted.


Thanks so much. We've been considering closing our shop since last year. The owner promises things will change but puts no effort into maintaining the grounds or advertising. We will still have a shop though it will be 100% mobile instead of 50/50 like it is now. It will open new doors and new locations to us at a fraction of the cost.

Munchkin picked up a virus last week. It could have come from school, therapy or one of the 100s of people at Walmart last Friday. MIL called when we were leaving work on Saturday and said she had a fever. I stayed home with her on Sunday. The fever subsided Sunday morning but the cough, congestion, runny nose and matted eyes are still hanging around. Hated having her miss school so early in the year but don't want to spread it any more than necessary.

I did find a glue gun today so hopefully I can get some crafting done late tonight.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I think I have a general idea of some things I am going to do. I have a bought item on the way. I picked up one supply but I need to go back to town for a few more. That probably won’t happen until Thursday. I’m excited to get started. I hope everything comes together the way it is in my head.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

SpookySpoof said:


> okay - i'm a little worried - i'm not overly crafty but I have lots of little gifts and pressies for my victim...
> 
> I'm hoping they won't mind if something not totally bespoke? Is it anything goes (as long as its on their list?)


Don't even worry about it. I'm a semi-pro artisan, and have yet to successfully make something for my victim. It bugs me that I couldn't get something done, but my victims don't seem to have minded all-purchased gifts.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

lizzyborden said:


> Thanks so much. We've been considering closing our shop since last year. The owner promises things will change but puts no effort into maintaining the grounds or advertising. We will still have a shop though it will be 100% mobile instead of 50/50 like it is now. It will open new doors and new locations to us at a fraction of the cost.


Hate fools like that. They sink and take down so many others with them. Bah.

Hoping Munchkin gets better soon!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

If everything goes according to plan, I should be shipping beginning of next week! Muhahahaha



....now watch, things won't go according to plan...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> If everything goes according to plan, I should be shipping beginning of next week! Muhahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ....now watch, things won't go according to plan...


Whoot another fast shipper like me can not wait to see pics


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I started some crafting...but mostly in the planning stage!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Whut?!! Shipping?!!! and Witchy over there crafting and cramping away! Shoot, I'm still in the _creative thought process_ stage. I better get cracking.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> Whut?!! Shipping?!!! and Witchy over there crafting and cramping away! Shoot, I'm still in the _creative thought process_ stage. I better get cracking.


Hahaha!! Crafting and cramping...


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

wow, im with Tannas. Im still trying to figure out what to do. Im not crafty at all, i can build things from wood, but not much else. Like right now im current sitting at work, in probably the most creepiest part of my park, with no lights except from my phone. It is dark and the dim orange light 200 yards away dont help...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, for all my crafting (and cramping), I feel I've gotten nowhere. I have two projects going and have a problem with each of them. These problems are rather out of my control, too, so if things don't magically get better, I may have to scrap one or both. I'm quite frustrated. I'm hoping fairies or elves will fix things overnight while I sleep...

What? It could happen...


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

i figured yall would like a pic.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

deathrisesagain said:


> wow, im with Tannas. Im still trying to figure out what to do. Im not crafty at all, i can build things from wood, but not much else. Like right now im current sitting at work, in probably the most creepiest part of my park, with no lights except from my phone. It is dark and the dim orange light 200 yards away dont help...


Ch ch ch ch, huh huh hu hu, ch ch ch ch......WHO'S THAT BEHIND YOU?!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Ch ch ch ch, huh huh hu hu, ch ch ch ch......WHO'S THAT BEHIND YOU?!


Oh it's just Jason inviting you to an outing on the lake.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

but but but.....but im at the ocean....closest lake is at least a hour away........
Speaking of Jason and the lake, did yall know that there is a place in Florida called Camp Crystal Lake?


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> Whut?!! Shipping?!!! and Witchy over there crafting and cramping away! Shoot, I'm still in the _creative thought process_ stage. I better get cracking.





bethene said:


> I started some crafting...but mostly in the planning stage!


YES I finally figured out the multiple quote thing...sorry you had to put up with my multi-posts! (just in time for the picture thread/reaps!) 

Tannasgach & bethene I am so glad to hear this...I am always a near the end shipper (sorry victim) because my creative process takes awhile and then the making and/or shopping and perfecting process takes me awhile. (No shade meant at all toward Saki or Auditor or any other early shipper. I am always in total AWE of your reaps.) 

Really grateful for the support and kindness of all of you--in my moment of anxiety today and getting called out at work (as we all do sometimes) for our Halloween love...god forbid in August (little does he know ALL year round)  that I have a place that celebrates something I love so much. So grateful for you all. Happy Reaper dreams!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> YES I finally figured out the multiple quote thing...sorry you had to put up with my multi-posts! (just in time for the picture thread/reaps!)
> 
> Really grateful for the support and kindness of all of you--in my moment of anxiety today and getting called out at work (as we all do sometimes) for our Halloween love...god forbid in August (little does he know ALL year round)  that I have a place that celebrates something I love so much. So grateful for you all. Happy Reaper dreams!


I had to ask, as I couldn't figure out the new multiple quote thing, either, lol.
I had to go back and reread your post...totally missed that you got caught at work! I hope you didnt get into too much trouble!
As for crafting, sometimes I get an idea right away...sometimes I have to think awhile. As my current two crafts are still being uncooperative, I may have to go more the "purchase" route, this time. Ug. Normally crafting is so easy for me. Not anymore, apparently.
Happy Reaper to you, too! (It's morning, now, so I took out the dreams part...unless you take a nap, lol.)


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi all - Sorry to keep asking Questions! but its my first time reaping and i keep thinking of random things. 

So do victims generally wait until Hallowe'en itself to open the pressies (Like Chirstmas?) or once they receive them? 
If they are getting smaller packages do they keep them until the 31st to open? 

Or can it be a mix - for instance I could send one box or something and write on it - 'Do Not Open until the 31st'?? but others could be opened before hand? 

any advise would be great!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

SpookySpoof said:


> Hi all - Sorry to keep asking Questions! but its my first time reaping and i keep thinking of random things.
> 
> So do victims generally wait until Hallowe'en itself to open the pressies (Like Chirstmas?) or once they receive them?
> If they are getting smaller packages do they keep them until the 31st to open?
> ...


I love your thinking process! For the most part, we open them immediately. Last year I couldn’t because I was going out to dinner for my daughter’s birthday and it was all I was thinking about the entire time. So, plan on them opening immediately. Don’t torture them by telling them to wait until Halloween! Well, as long as it’s not me, I can’t say anything [emoji1787]


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

SpookySpoof said:


> Hi all - Sorry to keep asking Questions! but its my first time reaping and i keep thinking of random things.
> 
> So do victims generally wait until Hallowe'en itself to open the pressies (Like Chirstmas?) or once they receive them?
> If they are getting smaller packages do they keep them until the 31st to open?
> ...


Yes Spooky, we open our boxes as soon as we get them. We would absolutely die if we had to wait till Halloween! We're not a patient lot around here, look at what we do to poor Bethene while we wait for victims - camping outside her house, chanting and sending vermin in to steal the list.

There may be something in your package that you will need or want to display prior to Halloween. Also, it can prevent you from buying duplicates. Say you had creepy cloth on your list and your Reaper sent you a sh!tload of cc, you wouldn't need to buy any. And for all of our pleasure, you'll need to post pics on the _Teaser & Picture_ thread, we get many ideas from other's creativity.

Please don't apologize for asking questions. Ask away, we're thrilled to help because it shows that you care about your victim.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

thanks for the replies - totally makes sense now!! 

One more - i promise!! the Teasers - who posts these? wont that give the game away? lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

SpookySpoof said:


> thanks for the replies - totally makes sense now!!
> 
> One more - i promise!! the Teasers - who posts these? wont that give the game away? lol


For teasers, if you send a card, note or small gift as a teaser, you don't put your name or return address on it. (you can make something up, like Secret Reaper 1313 Reaper Lane USA, or whatever you'd like in the return address area.)

Once your Victim receives that teaser in the mail, THEY will post pics in the Teaser and Picture Thread. Since you sent it anonymously, they won't know it was from you. (If you HAVE to put your real address, say your delivery service wants you to, or you are sending a gift for a teaser or first package multiple reap and want to get it back should it not get delivered for some reason, you can put your real address down, but don't put your name. Again, just write Secret Reaper.)

Now, if you are posting a teaser picture over in the Teaser and Picture Thread, you don't post the entire item you are teasing about...you just post a tiny corner of it, or zoomed in close up of part of it, ect., just to give us all something to guess about what the heck it could be, lol. Those are just for the fun of everyone!

I hope this answers your question!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Turns out I won’t be going to work on Friday so planning to bring the little one with me to some thrift stores. Fingers crossed I find what I need! My stores feel like they are always picked over by the time I get there D:


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

If you send your victim a teaser, and remember it's just a teaser - a card, a small gift, a picture or a poem, they will acknowledge it on the forum and usually post a picture. You cannot post it as that will give your identity away to your victim.

Do take pictures of your gifts you send to you victim. Some people may not be able to post pics or heavens forbid, your package gets lost in the mail. You can then post for them because at this time your identity will be revealed. You can also include a pic of your teaser at this time.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Sorry Victim, Things are tight at the moment, and so i won't be able to do any teasers, but you will get a reaping. 

So......Who is the MASTER Reaper? This is my first year and i am curious what everyone says.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

It up a few thrift stores last night and bonanza! Tonight Hobby Lobby. I love when I get to try new crafts


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I went to a couple of thrift stores...not much Halloween yet. I was at Hobby Lobby a week ago and they were starting to put out Halloween... Went yesterday ( looking for something specific) they weren't much farther along...whats up with that??....?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> Yes Spooky, we open our boxes as soon as we get them ...
> 
> Please don't apologize for asking questions. Ask away, we're thrilled to help because it shows that you care about your victim.


^this^


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

deathrisesagain said:


> Sorry Victim, Things are tight at the moment, and so i won't be able to do any teasers, but you will get a reaping.
> 
> So......Who is the MASTER Reaper? This is my first year and i am curious what everyone says.


Yeah, not falling for that trap! There are a lot of great reapers out there. I used to have this super long detailed list that has some specific requests from specific people if I should get so lucky to have them as my reaper. They were based on stuff I have seen them do throughout the forum. I did get so lucky as to get a few of them and I would not dare compare or call one THE Master Reaper. I will say we have a few Masters of the reap, just as Davinci, Rembrandt, Monet and Michelangelo were all Masters, can you really say one was THE master?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Tanna, I agree Witchfulthinking is a great reaper! I was fortunate enough to have her for my first secret reaper, & the spider web wall decor is still on the walls, & I always have the lace covered pumpkin on display. A round of liquid courage for everyone while we figure this stuff out!


 Liquid courage is part of my crafting supplies!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Remember, folks, Teasers are not something you HAVE to do. They are just a little option that a few or so choose to do. If you can't send teasers, or don't want to, that is perfectly fine. There have been times I have, and other times I haven't. Don't feel bad if you aren't sending any. 

(...and, again, don't forget...if you really, really wanted to do a teaser, but don't have time or money to do so, you can always go the picture route, like I explained a couple times, earlier, where you take a picture of a super tiny part of one of the gifts you are sending, a super zoomed in part, ect. and post it over in the Teaser and Picture Thread. This gets everyone guessing at what it is and who it will be for!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm still working on the same two projects, lol. Sigh. I won't be an early shipper, this year, I don't think...

Oh, and on the topic of Master Reapers...there really isn't just one. There are so many people who have sent fantastic reaps, witty/fun reaps, fancy reaps, reaps that you can plainly see a ton of time and work was put into it...many people who have an amazing talent at making something that they usually send their lucky Victim...anyone has the possibility of being a Master Reaper if they put thought into it and do what they can do the best!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

loaded envelop prize winner 
Your package is out for delivery whooot 
i hope you enjoy it


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

So, SpookerStar gave me a tip this morning for something for someone..... and I had one of those yeabutnobutohIdontknow moments.... well I thought about it, & I might just redesign my original idea. I need to get going on this, but, now I'm reimagining this....it might work. We'll see.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Of course you get (more) surprise rain and humidity when you are trying to get things to dry...


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I found a little something cute at the thrift store today. I think my victim will like it. They didnt say thrifted was okay in their list though, so I worry that it's not. I don't think I mentioned anything either way on my list about that either though and I love thrifted. Hmm what to do.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

* Delivered *August 21, 2019 at 3:04 pm 
Delivered, Front Door/Porch


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Saki.Girl said:


> * Delivered *August 21, 2019 at 3:04 pm
> Delivered, Front Door/Porch


Wow! Someone is one lucky victim! I cant wait to see pictures. How exciting!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Momof2! said:


> Wow! Someone is one lucky victim! I cant wait to see pictures. How exciting!


This is for the loaded envelop prize  that i drew one lucky winner whoot


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh man, so I am excited to tease, but I'm so stuck! Victim, you have been so quiet it's been much more challenging to stalk you this time around!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Momof2! said:


> I found a little something cute at the thrift store today. I think my victim will like it. They didnt say thrifted was okay in their list though, so I worry that it's not. I don't think I mentioned anything either way on my list about that either though and I love thrifted. Hmm what to do.


Don't sweat it, they will love it!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Momof2! said:


> I found a little something cute at the thrift store today. I think my victim will like it. They didnt say thrifted was okay in their list though, so I worry that it's not. I don't think I mentioned anything either way on my list about that either though and I love thrifted. Hmm what to do.


Most of us are fine with thrift store finds, clearance finds, garage sale finds, things you have that you don't need anymore that your Victim could use, as well as store bought or hand made. That's pretty much how the Secret Reaper works!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

GraveyardQueen said:


> Oh man, so I am excited to tease, but I'm so stuck! Victim, you have been so quiet it's been much more challenging to stalk you this time around!


I hope you can figure something out...or that your Victim starts being more active or posts a Pinterest page! Good luck!!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

i agree, though this is my first SR. Me personally, i know i havent said it on my list and hopefully my reaper is reading this. I LOVE home made things. I tend to display home made items all year, whether its in season or not, because i want to show everyone. Im good with thrift and store bought finds. Anything that you, my Reaper, find that and believe i would like, i am sure i will. I have always been more into the dark, haunted house, paranormal, supernatural theme. Hopefully that theme makes sense.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> * Delivered *August 21, 2019 at 3:04 pm
> Delivered, Front Door/Porch


Darn! Nothing at my door. Congratulations to the winner!

I’ve caught the munchkin’s bug so will be on sporadic for the next few days. Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

deathrisesagain said:


> View attachment 717052
> i figured yall would like a pic.


Looks like a lighthouse. You're on the ocean, in a park you work in, close enough to run to Savannah...Fort Pulaski?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Tannasgach said:


> sending vermin in to steal the list.


Vermin?

You have offended the gerbils. We shall weep for you.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

deathrisesagain said:


> So......Who is the MASTER


Sho'nuff


(please tell me someone gets that reference....)


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

The Auditor said:


> Looks like a lighthouse. You're on the ocean, in a park you work in, close enough to run to Savannah...Fort Pulaski?


nope, not pulaski. Next clue: Savannah is a bit of a drive for me.
I got the reference. Lol other then that, im at work again tonight, in the dark, alone, AND listening to a paranormal podcast......


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

deathrisesagain said:


> nope, not pulaski. Next clue: Savannah is a bit of a drive for me.
> I got the reference. Lol other then that, im at work again tonight, in the dark, alone, AND listening to a paranormal podcast......


The "200 yards" threw me, too. Cockspur Lighthouse is 200 yards from Ft. P.

Hmmm. Jekyll?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Darn! Nothing at my door. Congratulations to the winner!
> 
> I’ve caught the munchkin’s bug so will be on sporadic for the next few days. Looking forward to pictures.


I hope you both feel better, soon! Sending healing energy!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

The Auditor said:


> The "200 yards" threw me, too. Cockspur Lighthouse is 200 yards from Ft. P.
> 
> Hmmm. Jekyll?


umm......nope. i got to think if Jekyll has a light house. I know St Simons does. _thinks_


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

deathrisesagain said:


> umm......nope. i got to think if Jekyll has a light house. I know St Simons does. _thinks_


Nope, Jekyll doesn't. But you should be able to see St. Simon's light from the northern part of Jekyll. 

Hmmmmmmmmm

Too much development around Ft. Frederica....and too much around St. Augustine...

Last guesses (tonight) would be Ft. King George (awesome site, visited with Brad Spear there years back) or Sapelo.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I think I have stalked all of the stalking that can be done...
Stalking, stalking, stalking...my poor Victim must have had the feeling of being watched and/or followed all day long!! Yesterday, too...and the day before that...et cetera, et cetera...
Fear not, dear Victim, 'tis just me. I'm a good witch...I am (mostly) harmless.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

The Auditor said:


> Nope, Jekyll doesn't. But you should be able to see St. Simon's light from the northern part of Jekyll.
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> ...


not fort king george, which is a nice site. Very unique fort that is there. Sapelo would also be a no. Never been there, though i should go and see whats it all about.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

The Auditor said:


> Vermin?
> 
> You have offended the gerbils. We shall weep for you.


Weep not for me......I much rather you dance on my grave!!


----------



## zerocharisma (Sep 4, 2018)

To my Reaper...
I'm sorry I've been so quiet, I've been hit with some irritating _life stuff_ where it's suddenly a priority to get my CV in shape and deal with job application deadlines . I hope my list is helping out, but I promise I'll be linking my Pinterest board in my profile ASAP!

To my Victim...
Well! Looking at your list totally threw me for a loop! All the plans I had started to make based on 'generic halloween' went straight out of the window! I've been doing my research and I know I'm going to have so much fun with your theme - can't wait to get going!

To everyone else...
Do any of you have links to the Reaper picture threads of years gone by? I'd love some pointers for getting the size / balance of items right for my reap! I'm sorry if this is already on the thread, but with the aforementioned _life stuff_ I haven't got time this week to do much forum-ing!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

zerocharisma said:


> To my Reaper...
> I'm sorry I've been so quiet, I've been hit with some irritating _life stuff_ where it's suddenly a priority to get my CV in shape and deal with job application deadlines . I hope my list is helping out, but I promise I'll be linking my Pinterest board in my profile ASAP!
> 
> To my Victim...
> ...


Here is last year's picture thread: 
https://www.halloweenforum.com/thre...nd-teaser-picture-thread.197319/#post-2450367


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Well, well, well, Victim. Your teaser has been put in the mail. _evil laugh_


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

zerocharisma said:


> To my Victim...
> Well! Looking at your list totally threw me for a loop! All the plans I had started to make based on 'generic halloween' went straight out of the window! I've been doing my research and I know I'm going to have so much fun with your theme - can't wait to get going!


The same thing happened to me...looks like a friend is getting some awesome stuff too. But, my Victim's list is still awesome. Gonna need to do some crafting...


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Catching up on the thread and all the great help/advice! Starting to narrow in on my plan--spent the morning going through my Halloween shed and getting organized, making a list of supplies and some preliminary work. Now doing a little online shopping. Then this afternoon I am heading out to the stores to get what I need there....what? Whats that you say? Shouldn't I be at work? Well yes...but I decided I needed a mental health/Halloween day to get started on my Reap! Getting excited again!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Soooooooo... who's the lucky recipient of Saki's give away? Wasn't it delivered yesterday? Do we need a picture thread for them to come forward?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Someone just got reaped checked those pouches

VICTIM you have been reaped I hope you like everything my dear victim


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Soooooooo... who's the lucky recipient of Saki's give away? Wasn't it delivered yesterday? Do we need a picture thread for them to come forward?


Reveal was in the pics and teasers thread.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Someone just got reaped checked those pouches
> 
> VICTIM you have been reaped I hope you like everything my dear victim


Like, actually Reaped, or another Giveaway prize???


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Like, actually Reaped, or another Giveaway prize???


Actual reap for my victim


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Got a few small items at a thrift store today for my victim!!!!


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

Saki.Girl said:


> Actual reap for my victim


Your done and dusted?
I'm just after ordering a Halloween card and it'll probably take 8 days to get to me. I wish I could just pop into a shop and buy one or better yet be creative and make one


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm still kinda in the brainstorming stage, a couple little things are ready. But the big stuff? Pshh yea, no. Way to go though Saki!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Reveal was in the pics and teasers thread.


спасибо!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I'm still kinda in the brainstorming stage, a couple little things are ready. But the big stuff? Pshh yea, no. Way to go though Saki!


I hope they like what i gave them


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki, you are always so fast, lol. I'm sure your Victim will like what you got them...most usually love your gifts!

On a side note...the site said it was down for maintenance, earlier, and now that it's back up, I can't see anyones signatures below their posts. It just says, "Show Full Signature" and you have to click on it to see them. Are you guys seeing this, too??


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Yep, I'm seeing the same thing WitchyKitty.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Saki, you are always so fast, lol. I'm sure your Victim will like what you got them...most usually love your gifts!
> 
> On a side note...the site said it was down for maintenance, earlier, and now that it's back up, I can't see anyones signatures below their posts. It just says, "Show Full Signature" and you have to click on it to see them. Are you guys seeing this, too??


I hope they at least post they got it soon.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I also see the click to see full signature. I'd rather see everyone's full signature than an add every other post.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I also see the click to see full signature. I'd rather see everyone's full signature than an add every other post.


I have ad blockers on my laptop, so I don't see those...but I have no idea why they went into maintenance to make us have to click to see our signatures??? Odd. (I see some of the ads on my phone, though...annoying.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

At the rate things are drying, I'll be shipping sometime in November...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

At least you've gotten started!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So one thing unique in this reaper was my victim lived 12 miles from me. So this let me deliver there reap and also give some items i normally could not because of size. I know they recived there reap and should be posting soon .


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Saki.Girl said:


> So one thing unique in this reaper was my victim lived 12 miles from me. So this let me deliver there reap and also give some items i normally could not because of size. I know they recived there reap and should be posting soon .


That really helps that they live so close to you! Size and weight are always a factor. At one point 5 or so years ago I had no clue about shipping things because I had never really shipped anything. I was in a Halloween swap on a craft forum and we did 13 crafted items. It's a gift a day leading up to Halloween for 13 days. Anyway it was a big box. I got to the shipping store and it cost me $80. I almost had a heart attack. I have since learned to be more aware and do research. Anyway (sorry I got off topic there for a minute) could they be out of town? Or maybe work odd hours?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> So one thing unique in this reaper was my victim lived 12 miles from me. So this let me deliver there reap and also give some items i normally could not because of size. I know they recived there reap and should be posting soon .


That happened to me one year! My reaper lived nearby and she managed to come over in the short time it took me to go pick up my Spawn from dance class 2 miles away and "added to" my cemetery! I was backing in the driveway & freaked out because it looked like someone was sitting there, staring at my front door! ???


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh victim! I am so glad I got you! I am going on vacation with the Spouse next week (ROAD TRIP!!!!) and it looks like I'm going to be in Salem, MA for my birthday!!! 

Oh yes. Shopping will happen. ?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmmm... why is it I seem to get some sort of virus/illness every time reaper season rolls around? Did I bring back something from the bushes at Bethene's?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Catching up on the thread and all the great help/advice! Starting to narrow in on my plan--spent the morning going through my Halloween shed and getting organized, making a list of supplies and some preliminary work. Now doing a little online shopping. Then this afternoon I am heading out to the stores to get what I need there....what? Whats that you say? Shouldn't I be at work? Well yes...but I decided I needed a mental health/Halloween day to get started on my Reap! Getting excited again!


Good for you, they have been working you too hard; interfering with your Halloween computer screen time!



Saki.Girl said:


> I hope they at least post they got it soon.


Saki, have you heard from your victim yet?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lisa48317 said:


> Oh victim! I am so glad I got you! I am going on vacation with the Spouse next week (ROAD TRIP!!!!) and it looks like I'm going to be in Salem, MA for my birthday!!!
> 
> Oh yes. Shopping will happen. ?


Oh, that sounds like fun!! You could do some awesome reaper shopping!!


lisa48317 said:


> That happened to me one year! My reaper lived nearby and she managed to come over in the short time it took me to go pick up my Spawn from dance class 2 miles away and "added to" my cemetery! I was backing in the driveway & freaked out because it looked like someone was sitting there, staring at my front door! ???


Ah, I knew I remembered that happening to someone! It was you!



lizzyborden said:


> Hmmm... why is it I seem to get some sort of virus/illness every time reaper season rolls around? Did I bring back something from the bushes at Bethene's?


You never know...lots of people and animals hang out in those bushes...not to mention if you kept getting pushed in the pool or firehosed down, like me, it'd be easier to catch a cold! 
I hope you feel better!


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop (Jul 7, 2019)

Just bought the Halloween card for my victim at Walgreens. The lady behind the counter said to me "preparing for Halloween already?" Then she got to talking about how she was married on Halloween.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

*Project number one is STILL not working out...I am determined...
*Project number two seems to be doing good...mostly dry...assembled...just needs to be 100% dry and filled.
*Project number three nearly made me want to throw it across the room, yesterday, and I sat there for hours redoing it again and again before I finally was okay with it. My whole kitchen was a mess afterwards. I needed to go out and get one more thing...that I thought I already had but apparently don't...and we did all of our shopping and I remembered I needed it once we were already on our way home. Sigh. So that goes unfinished until I go back out.
*Project number four is drying...may take awhile.
*Project numbers five and six have yet to be started because I would really like to finish 1-4, first, and actually have something completed!!
***I have a few things purchased, too...I _*think *_it will all fit in the box I have...we will see once I add packing material...


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

jeezo petes, you guys are quick off the mark.
i'm still think of ideas for my victim....


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow, everyone is really on the ball with their projects. I have a couple things. I pretty much know what I'm doing but need more supplies. I live 30 minutes from town so I try to not go every day. I'll be going one day this weekend and hopefully can find at least all the supplies for one project. I'd like to get one or two done this weekend. They won't take that long, it's just a matter of starting.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

project 1 is nearly complete will have to wait a few days before completing it. Project number 2 will be started on monday. And i am hoping that i can finish it in time. Fingers crossed. Dear victim, i am really trying to do a home made gift, and have gona out of this universe from my comfort zone to try....hopefully youll like em.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Today I painted...hot glued..modge podged....all for you dear victim


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

To my dearest victim (everyone else please stop reading here as this is private), I am delighted that we are sharing this time together. I have been quiet as there is a lot on my plate right now but know that I am dedicating this weekend to you. Yes, the entire weekend, in one fashiopn or another, is all yours.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

In the distance a cold wind blew...a black cat screeched...an undead hand punched its way upward through the soil...a flock of crows took flight...for...Jimmy had his victim...[scary music plays, insane laughter]

Actually got my victim several days ago, but haven't been able to check in. But today shall be Halloween Saturday! [more insane laughter]


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I feel awful not having time to check in as often as I typically do. Here’s to hoping everyone’s stalking/planning/making is going well! 
I’ve got an idea and a couple things purchased. Not nearly as far along in the planning stages as I’d like to be (decided to add a full time course load to my full time workload and my family is not liking me for it), but it’ll come! 
Saki, has your victim posted yet? I know you came up with something AMAZING!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

2 projects scrapped and finishing 3 others. Drying time always sucks but.......


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> *Project number one is STILL not working out...I am determined...
> *Project number two seems to be doing good...mostly dry...assembled...just needs to be 100% dry and filled.
> *Project number three nearly made me want to throw it across the room, yesterday, and I sat there for hours redoing it again and again before I finally was okay with it. My whole kitchen was a mess afterwards. I needed to go out and get one more thing...that I thought I already had but apparently don't...and we did all of our shopping and I remembered I needed it once we were already on our way home. Sigh. So that goes unfinished until I go back out.
> *Project number four is drying...may take awhile.
> ...


Project number five and six.......good grief! You are out of control!! In the best way of course. I can't wait to see what all these projects are!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Spookerstar, Graveyard Queen and I were hard at work for you today dear victims! At one point we had text conversation, a FB messenger conversation and an email conversation on different topics flying back and forth between us all at the same time while we feverishly plotted....err..discussed our plans and helped each other with ideas. Things are starting to take shape! One problem I am having is a box big enough to hold one of my projects....hoping I can track that down but beginning to suspect this reap will have to go in two boxes this year.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Dearest Victim, 

(everyone else stop reading here please)

Okay, so today I found a v9u3qpoiper8q0983818:[email protected]#^KP63jkja for you as well as uoiu1i0-9!)(&H^F%YL. Sorry, I seem to be having an issue with my keyboard. Drat! Anyway, I haven't been crafting but shopping instead. I hope you don't mind and that you can use what I have chosen. Sleep well tonight knowing that I am preparing a bewitching reap for you! Oh wait, maybe it's a magical reap... haunting reap... how shall I classify it? Uhmmm...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Project number five and six.......good grief! You are out of control!! In the best way of course. I can't wait to see what all these projects are!


Lol, well, some of them aren't huge projects or anything...one project is small and kind of goes as a set with other projects and one of the purchased gifts

...and project number one...which should've been soooooo easy, as I've done something similar before...is still giving me trouble. I went out to pick up something to try to fix it...but it may be a scrap or redo in a different way that I haven't come up with, yet. It makes me nervous for five and six, as I have done things similar to those, too, in the past, easily...what if I suddenly lost the ability to do those, too?!?! 

It's okay, though, my dear Victim...I would never send out a crummy or half finished reap, lol. If some projects don't work out, I will go another route.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Dearest Victim,
> 
> (everyone else stop reading here please)
> 
> Okay, so today I found a v9u3qpoiper8q0983818:[email protected]#^KP63jkja for you as well as uoiu1i0-9!)(&H^F%YL. Sorry, I seem to be having an issue with my keyboard. Drat! Anyway, I haven't been crafting but shopping instead. I hope you don't mind and that you can use what I have chosen. Sleep well tonight knowing that I am preparing a bewitching reap for you! Oh wait, maybe it's a magical reap... haunting reap... how shall I classify it? Uhmmm...


Don't worry, I will love the v9u3qpoiper8q0983818:[email protected]#^KP63jkja and the uoiu1i0-9!)(&H^F%YL you are buying for me!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...oh, and project number 2...I kinda wanna keep, but I wont, lol.
Project number 3...I have the item to finish it, but I'm scared if I go anywhere near it, again, I will get all OCD crazy perfectionist person on it, again, and tear it apart for the millionth time. (Most normal people would've liked the very first version. After the 6th time or so, I was really wishing I'd never touched it after the first time, lol!)
Funny thing is, is that number 3 may very well get shaken up and moved around on it's way to my Victim...so all my fixing, redoing and tweaking may have been for nothing, lol. Risky gift to send...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

X-Pired said:


> To my dearest victim (everyone else please stop reading here as this is private), I am delighted that we are sharing this time together. I have been quiet as there is a lot on my plate right now but know that I am dedicating this weekend to you. Yes, the entire weekend, in one fashiopn or another, is all yours.


The gerbils are quite honored.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

So, today I found absolutely everything I was looking for....except the final touch. Which I had to order. SO...shipping will come late next week, or the week after. Le sigh.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol, well, some of them aren't huge projects or anything...one project is small and kind of goes as a set with other projects and one of the purchased gifts
> 
> ...and project number one...which should've been soooooo easy, as I've done something similar before...is still giving me trouble. I went out to pick up something to try to fix it...but it may be a scrap or redo in a different way that I haven't come up with, yet. It makes me nervous for five and six, as I have done things similar to those, too, in the past, easily...what if I suddenly lost the ability to do those, too?!?!
> 
> It's okay, though, my dear Victim...I would never send out a crummy or half finished reap, lol. If some projects don't work out, I will go another route.


That is so frustrating! I tried to make another of something I sent several years ago (this time for myself) thinking it would come out the same and the further I went the less it resembled the thing I did originally. It has now sat in my 3/4 done because I can't figure out how to fix it to make it right or how to undo it and start again. Just recently I started thinking I might have to start from scratch! I so feel your pain on this. You have not lost the skill! Its just not cooperating! I have faith you will beat it into submission.



WitchyKitty said:


> ...oh, and project number 2...I kinda wanna keep, but I wont, lol.
> Project number 3...I have the item to finish it, but I'm scared if I go anywhere near it, again, I will get all OCD crazy perfectionist person on it, again, and tear it apart for the millionth time. (Most normal people would've liked the very first version. After the 6th time or so, I was really wishing I'd never touched it after the first time, lol!)
> Funny thing is, is that number 3 may very well get shaken up and moved around on it's way to my Victim...so all my fixing, redoing and tweaking may have been for nothing, lol. Risky gift to send...


Ohhh that deadly perfectionism. It has reared its ugly head so many times. I love it and I hate it. My husband will be telling me to stop, its done but I can't. I have to "just one more thing" it until I mess it up for real or keep trying to make a great thing "right" until I want to bang my head against the wall. There should be some sound or sign when a thing is done. So you know to walk away!

Having seen your work I am confident in saying I bet what you have is ALREADY fantastic. Try to step away and see it with fresh eyes. ?


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

i found some cute stuff for my victim today too. now i'm working on figuring out a part, but it's proving a knotty problem not easily solved, which is a shame, because i want it to work out soooo bad!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

My dear victim,
I have so many ideas tumbling through my brain to surprise you with!! I can't wait to get things going.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I have faith you will beat it into submission.


Rofl!!

You guys are starting to get me nervous. My crafting skills are minimal and I try to keep my projects within my capabilities but if you seasoned crafters are having problems with your projects what difficulties am I going to be facing - this week - when I start --- c_rafting_!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> That is so frustrating! I tried to make another of something I sent several years ago (this time for myself) thinking it would come out the same and the further I went the less it resembled the thing I did originally. It has now sat in my 3/4 done because I can't figure out how to fix it to make it right or how to undo it and start again. Just recently I started thinking I might have to start from scratch! I so feel your pain on this. You have not lost the skill! Its just not cooperating! I have faith you will beat it into submission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, thank you. The whole beating it into submission sounds like a good idea...but my perfectionism gets me so angry I may accidentally beat it to death!!
I get the whole perfectionist thing from my Grandpa. He painted beautiful pictures and did wonderful woodworking, such as making outdoor holiday decor. (He and I worked on many holiday projects together. I got my love of holidays, decorating and creating stuff/art from him.) Lol, we think he seemed to dislike much of what he painted. It wouldn't be right, not perfect, to him. I took a couple of his paintings that he didn't care for, lol. I miss him something terrible...
We are our own worst critics, they say.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> Rofl!!
> 
> You guys are starting to get me nervous. My crafting skills are minimal and I try to keep my projects within my capabilities but if you seasoned crafters are having problems with your projects what difficulties am I going to be facing - this week - when I start --- c_rafting_!


Lol, I'm sure you will do just fine with your crafting and I can't wait to see it!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

Tannasgach said:


> Rofl!!
> 
> You guys are starting to get me nervous. My crafting skills are minimal and I try to keep my projects within my capabilities but if you seasoned crafters are having problems with your projects what difficulties am I going to be facing - this week - when I start --- c_rafting_!


i'm sure you'll be fine!
anyway, you know you can always post for help in the crafts forum. ^~^


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

yoboseiyo said:


> i'm sure you'll be fine!
> anyway, you know you can always post for help in the crafts forum. ^~^


We have a crafts section?! ? Nah, just joking, I knew that but I rarely go there.


WitchyKitty said:


> Lol, I'm sure you will do just fine with your crafting and I can't wait to see it!


I'll beat it into submission if it gives me any trouble!! ? 

Witchy, it was nice of you to share your Grandpa with us. He sounds like he was a wonderful influence on you. I'm glad you have some of his original artwork.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

my dearest and first victim. I want to say that i am sorry im not as crafty as some people on this forum, but the skills i do jave, i will use to make your Reap good. I have two days off and besides running out to get some shopping done (my puppy is out of food, he likes eating), i will be spending that time on your Special gift. I will work hard and hopefully be done by the dead line.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> I'll beat it into submission if it gives me any trouble!! ?
> 
> Witchy, it was nice of you to share your Grandpa with us. He sounds like he was a wonderful influence on you. I'm glad you have some of his original artwork.


Yeah, we lived with him. He was more like my dad. His sisters and brothers just considered me his 7th daughter, lol.

You guys would've loved him. When it came to holidays, it was decor everywhere...like the holiday threw up in every room of the house, lol. We went crazy. 
He had this pumpkinhead mask with glowing eyes...we didn't know at the time...he put it on and walked over to my aunt's two doors down and was creeping in the yard, between the pine tree, around the fence, getting closer and closer...it was night, another aunt was alone with all of us kids...we were all screaming, lol!! He scared the living daylights out if us all. He was so fun and awesome...aaaand now I'm choking up and tearing up, lol. I have a million stories...so does my mom. He loved holidays and building/painting stuff. Again, you guys would've loved him...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

..after my Grandpa passed, there was a roof issue and the house ended up with major water and mold damage. We lost almost all of the decorations. I tried so hard to clean and save what I could...we didn't end up with much. He is also the reason I love the older retro/vintage decorations...Beistle and such...he had so much from when my mom was a kid...I've been trying to find certain decorations that he had that I couldn't save. I have many pinned on Pinterest.


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, we lived with him. He was more like my dad. His sisters and brothers just considered me his 7th daughter, lol.
> 
> You guys would've loved him. When it came to holidays, it was decor everywhere...like the holiday threw up in every room of the house, lol. We went crazy.
> He had this pumpkinhead mask with glowing eyes...we didn't know at the time...he put it on and walked over to my aunt's two doors down and was creeping in the yard, between the pine tree, around the fence, getting closer and closer...it was night, another aunt was alone with all of us kids...we were all screaming, lol!! He scared the living daylights out if us all. He was so fun and awesome...aaaand now I'm choking up and tearing up, lol. I have a million stories...so does my mom. He loved holidays and building/painting stuff. Again, you guys would've loved him...


Your Grandpa sounds amazing. He would have fitted in nicely on this forum.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

What wonderful memories Witchykitty!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks, guys. 

Ah, so on to current events, I am going to make attempt number...oh...I don't even know anymore...at project number one. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> Ah, so on to current events, I am going to make attempt number...oh...I don't even know anymore...at project number one. Fingers crossed!!


You can do it!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> You can do it!!!!


So far, so good!!!
It's almost laughable...how this should've been such an easy, quick project...
Drying time, now, may be an issue...a major issue...

I just hope I'm, at least, somewhat, hitting the mark on my Victim's likes.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

deathrisesagain said:


> Sorry Victim, Things are tight at the moment, and so i won't be able to do any teasers, but you will get a reaping.
> 
> So......Who is the MASTER Reaper? This is my first year and i am curious what everyone says.


deathrisesagain, I've been doing Reaper forever and I've yet to send a teaser. Don't feel like you have to. ?


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

My weekend was totally unproductive. I ended up working more than I was supposed to and some various other things came up that kept me from shopping for supplies.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

The items I ordered for my victim last week will be here today. I need to think on this some more but I think I have a decent start at least.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Struck out at the thrift store this weekend. Hope to do a painting for you dear victim but it may be out of the realm of possibility this year. Crossing my fingers a wave of inspiration hits soon ?


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Dearest Victim- I hope your teaser arrives soon. I have ideas swirling around in how to turn something into something else. This coming weekend is for Halloween shopping!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, I think I've finally decided on a project or two. I just need to get the supplies this week. Designing is done.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I started project number 5, today. I think this one will go easily, thankfully. It, like others, has a long drying time, though, so I can't finish it, yet. 

I finished project number...3? 4? I forget their orders, now, lol. Shipping it will be difficult and worrisome, though. I'm not sure how it will stay intact. I will have to add some packing inside of it and some tape on it that my Victim will have to remove before displaying/taking pics for the forum. I am hoping these things will hold stuff in place and it doesn't get all shaken up and smashed...may need to add instructions on how it's supposed to look, too, in case they need to do some adjusting, lol. (I think this is a craft that should just be made and carefully displayed so as not to jostle things around...not shipped...)


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Geeze Vic, I came up empty handed at three stores today. Something else I thought of wasn't online anymore, and I still need a couple things to really get going on your haul. I'll keep trying, I'll keep looking, but I thought I'd be farther ahead by now.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Grimmy!
I normally ruin my own surprises by buying myself what I like, but this year, I'm not finding what I have listed. (For Pete's sake, At Home has Christmas out already, where is the Halloween stuff?!!) Rest assured, whatever ends up in my box, will be used & appreciated! 
Patiently waiting,
Lady Arsenic


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm almost done with one project and making good progress on the other. I found a really cute item at Michael's that I think my victim will like!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> ..after my Grandpa passed, there was a roof issue and the house ended up with major water and mold damage. We lost almost all of the decorations. I tried so hard to clean and save what I could...we didn't end up with much. He is also the reason I love the older retro/vintage decorations...Beistle and such...he had so much from when my mom was a kid...I've been trying to find certain decorations that he had that I couldn't save. I have many pinned on Pinterest.


I remember the Beistle decorations my great-grandmother used to put up at Halloween. She passed away when I was nine and it was my first real experience with losing someone I loved. My grandparents and eventually my uncle ended up with her house and sadly years of neglect have taken its toll. We moved my uncle out last year and salvaged what we could from the house. I remember that house as a magnificent palace and now it is a falling down pile of rubble.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Ugh! This virus is kicking my butt! Munchkin went back to school yesterday but hubby and I are miserable. We’re supposed to have the home visit from the teacher on Friday and I’m in a scramble to get the house in order. Hubby asked if I was going to take down the Halloween decorations I keep displayed in the living room and I said absolutely not, though I will dust them off. 

As far as crafting, I’ve made absolutely no progress other than cutting some pieces out. I did find the box of glue guns so I now have at least three guns for every size stick I have. I did find out another interest my victim has so will see if I can find something really cool to go along with it.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

So I got a couple small bought things and a craft supply I needed. Your reap is coming together nicely, dear victim.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

_peeks over momof2's shoulder._ yes nicely indeed. Very nice...... my reap is coming along, slow, but moving. I got most what i needed. I didnt think id need a few more items until after i started. Right now its drying, tomorrow i will work on my and let dry. Most of the time for me is spent drying.....gah!


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop (Jul 7, 2019)

I have several ideas that I want to do for my victim planned out. To my surprise I might actually be able to make something instead of just store-bought items. Just gotta wait until Thursday to get paid.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I struck out today on gathering items for my projects for my victim. Matter of fact, the main piece I need is not carried at our local store (even though the website said so) and if I order it, it will take about 2 weeks to arrive. Then I'd have a matter of days to start the project, work out all of the kinks and craft the quite healthy item. I'm thinking this may be a "no-go" now. On the other hand I did find a couple of things to send. So progress is being made.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

i went spelunking for spoopy this weekend. not a lot of stores around me have a bunch, but!
i figured out a project i can send to my victim, who's likes and dislikes make me think that they are my very own clone.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Two projects are coming along nicely and I dropped a little teaser in the mail ?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So, over the years I've amassed quite a few objects with intentions of turning them into something spooky. I'm ashamed to say just how many boxes of said objects I've found while cleaning this week, not to mention two other boxes that are destined to other forum members. I don't think I'll have to worry about boredom.  I'm marking them and setting them asisde until next week and then let the crafting begin!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Okay! I think I finally found something I needed to get going on a project. I hope to experiment sometime this weekend. Something else shipped today, so I can craft a couple of things over the next week or two. Whew!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

~a troop of gerbils comes out, wanders over to the now-neglected bushes, and sighs. slowly pack their belongings, then shamble off to sleep again for another year...
...after pushing WitchyKitty back into the pool for good measure...~


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

I am buying my gift this weekend.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I had an epiphany in the wee hours of the morning when sleep eluded me (and after reading my victim's list for the 954 thousandth time). A new craft adventure popped in my head. After doing some successful homework I just need to narrow down which one I'm going to do. I also picked up something yesterday that's not on my victim's list per say, but I know it will look beautiful with what (s)he has to display it with. Today I found an item that IS on their list and I was happier than a pig in ****! Yes, that happy. So I'm finally starting to feel some relief after my initial round of failures.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

GiggleFairy said:


> I had an epiphany in the wee hours of the morning when sleep eluded me (and after reading my victim's list for the 954 thousandth time). A new craft adventure popped in my head. After doing some successful homework I just need to narrow down which one I'm going to do. I also picked up something yesterday that's not on my victim's list per say, but I know it will look beautiful with what (s)he has to display it with. Today I found an item that IS on their list and I was happier than a pig in ****! Yes, that happy. So I'm finally starting to feel some relief after my initial round of failures.


Thank you for the memories. That was one of my grandma’s favorite sayings. 

Happily we were able to complete munchkin’s pre-k home visit over the phone due to the fact that hubby and I are still sick and she usually has therapy on Fridays. I was hoping to go to town today as hubby will have my car over the weekend but looks like I’ll go to the little store nearby and get enough groceries to get us through until next week. I don’t think I’ll need anything for the projects I’ll be starting, so I’m good there.

My cleaning this week has yielded yet another glue gun, several pair of scissors, the 12-pack of Sharpies I’ve been trying to find for... ahem... two years, and various art and craft supplies. Made munchkin a play area in one corner of the living room in hopes that she will be content while I pull out the card table and craft on the other side. Hoping to get projects one and two in full swing tomorrow and find the start of project three so I can customize it a bit for my victim.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^ And I thought it was just me that lost/found things and tools like that.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

DandyBrit said:


> ^ And I thought it was just me that lost/found things and tools like that.


Nope, but welcome to the club.  I blame it on the fact that I’m always “putting stuff away” to keep it out of the munchkin’s hands. Honestly it’s too many years of doing paperwork and crafts wherever and whenever I find the time and space to do it. I also pick up craft, art and sewing supplies at the flea market when I find them cheap and it’s something I’ll actually use. Lots of times those will stay at the shop and come home as I need them. I know there’s an old laundry hamper in our supply room now that’s full of said items, packing paper and Halloween items I’ve picked up this year.

We were planning to close our shop but the owner is now suddenly interested in keeping us there so we’re negotiating on a new location with cheaper rent and possibly a partnership with friends of ours. Good news in a way as I was wondering just where we were going to stash all of the inventory but bad news as I was looking forward to weekends off. We shall see.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Losing things and then finding them again is why I have two of a lot of things - two tape measures, four hand saws (how do you lose a saw?!), and lots of pairs of scissors (our house is a black hole for scissors - either that or the poltergeist hides them).
Of course it could just be that I'm an untidy beggar and never put things away properly.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I can't believe its been almost a week since I have been on the forum....got behind while I was making all my preparations for crafts and reaper fun this weekend. Heading over to Spookerstar's after work and my car is so fully loaded with projects, craft supplies, wine etc. it looks like I am moving! SO excited victim after all this planning and plotting and worrying that the real work can begin in earnest now! Will see if all the things I had ideas for actually come out or not!

I think maybe everyone else has lurked off to do the same because it got kind of quiet in here! Catching up on some things I had missed...

WitchyKitty--I know I am late to say so but thank you so much for sharing your touching memories of your grandpa and the holiday spirit he passed on to you. I am sure he loved so much having you embrace it with him and carry it on.

GiggleFairy--I can so relate to your comment about reading the list of your victim 954 times. I have thought and re-though my plan so many times! 

lizzyborden---hoping you are finally starting to feel better!

Fun hearing all the work that everyone is putting into just the right gift!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Witchful Thinking said:


> lizzyborden---hoping you are finally starting to feel better!


Thanks. I am feeling better but stuck with a nagging cough. I think I get run down about this time every year and start catching everything.

I am so ready to start crafting in the morning. Hubby will leave around six and munchkin will probably sleep until nine, so I want to get most of the things that require hot glue tackled by then. Will be working on at least two of my victim’s gifts, starting the munchkin’s annual pumpkin and working on some ornaments. Should have a teaser pic or two by evening.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> I remember the Beistle decorations my great-grandmother used to put up at Halloween. She passed away when I was nine and it was my first real experience with losing someone I loved. My grandparents and eventually my uncle ended up with her house and sadly years of neglect have taken its toll. We moved my uncle out last year and salvaged what we could from the house. I remember that house as a magnificent palace and now it is a falling down pile of rubble.


I'm sorry that you went though a similar experience with the loss of dearly loved ones and ruin and loss of the house you remembered and loved growing up. It's a horrible, awful, heartbreaking thing to go through...

I hope you guys all start feeling better and get that virus out of your house!

I hope everything works out the way you would like it to when it comes to your shop.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> ~a troop of gerbils comes out, wanders over to the now-neglected bushes, and sighs. slowly pack their belongings, then shamble off to sleep again for another year...
> ...after pushing WitchyKitty back into the pool for good measure...~


One last wet hurrah for the Big Reaper bushes stalking parties...{WitchyKitty climbs out of the pool, shakes herself off, wrings out her clothes and hair and heads off to go work on more reaper gifts...} I'll miss you, too, gerbils...

The gerbils will come back refreshed, stealthier and even more party going than before, next year!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I can't believe its been almost a week since I have been on the forum....got behind while I was making all my preparations for crafts and reaper fun this weekend. Heading over to Spookerstar's after work and my car is so fully loaded with projects, craft supplies, wine etc. it looks like I am moving! SO excited victim after all this planning and plotting and worrying that the real work can begin in earnest now! Will see if all the things I had ideas for actually come out or not!
> 
> I think maybe everyone else has lurked off to do the same because it got kind of quiet in here! Catching up on some things I had missed...
> 
> WitchyKitty--I know I am late to say so but thank you so much for sharing your touching memories of your grandpa and the holiday spirit he passed on to you. I am sure he loved so much having you embrace it with him and carry it on.


I have been catching up, too.

Thank you. I miss him so much...along with my Grandma and aunt. We all lived together and holidays were always important and big in our family. My mom and I, and others in the family, try to carry it on, but it's never been the same without them all. We do our best and always keep the memories alive, though!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> Thank you for the memories. That was one of my grandma’s favorite sayings.


So happy I could make you smile!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Dear Secret Reaper,
Could you please send me two cases of bottled water as there is not a single bottle to be found in my entire state? Oh, and 10 gallons of gasoline would also be much appreciated.
Your (so tired of frigging hurricanes),
Victim

ps: awww never mind, I forgot, after Sunday all postal deliveries will be postponed.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Tannasgach said:


> Dear Secret Reaper,
> Could you please send me two cases of bottled water as there is not a single bottle to be found in my entire state? Oh, and 10 gallons of gasoline would also be much appreciated.
> Your (so tired of frigging hurricanes),
> Victim
> ...


Maybe we can borrow Bethene's flying monkeys. I've got a case of water and a gallon of gas I can send.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Tannasgach said:


> Dear Secret Reaper,
> Could you please send me two cases of bottled water as there is not a single bottle to be found in my entire state? Oh, and 10 gallons of gasoline would also be much appreciated.
> Your (so tired of frigging hurricanes),
> Victim
> ...


I know the feeling, good thing i have family that went out of town earlier this week and will be back this weekend, they're going to stop and pick up water on their way home (and must i say, pick it up in a different state). I know i have been quiet this past week, but with 1400 acres, 7 buildings, and 60+ families camping, and trying to get everyone and everything ready for this hurricane, not to mention my own home, the lack of sleep.............it has kept me away. but i'm back, and have been working on my Reaps.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> Maybe we can borrow Bethene's flying monkeys. I've got a case of water and a gallon of gas I can send.


Much appreciated lizzy! ? I wouldn't want the monkeys to get caught up in any air currents though. Send in the gerbils!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

deathrisesagain said:


> I know the feeling, good thing i have family that went out of town earlier this week and will be back this weekend, they're going to stop and pick up water on their way home (and must i say, pick it up in a different state). I know i have been quiet this past week, but with 1400 acres, 7 buildings, and 60+ families camping, and trying to get everyone and everything ready for this hurricane, not to mention my own home, the lack of sleep.............it has kept me away. but i'm back, and have been working on my Reaps.


That's a huge responsibility Death, stay safe! Please don't feel pressured to get your reap done in time; I know from past hurricane SRs, we get an extension if needed. lol There's a lot of members who live in Fl or hurricane zones.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

I understand Tannas. I've spoken to Bethene about it, so she knows. Working on my reap has helped take my mind off of things. Its been like this......Work on Reap=in a different world.............RL responsibilities=Nightmares.....


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

oof, good luck death! if there's anything i can do for you here in ohio, let me know!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Weeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllll I wasn't going to ask, but since you offer. If all of us Haunters wrangled and packed up Hurricane Dorian, Would you mind if we sent it to yall? I mean i'm pretty sure you could use the rain right?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

deathrisesagain said:


> Weeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllll I wasn't going to ask, but since you offer. If all of us Haunters wrangled and packed up Hurricane Dorian, Would you mind if we sent it to yall? I mean i'm pretty sure you could use the rain right?


Midwest is absolutely soaked...but I'd bet our California brothers and sisters would take it!

Stay safe.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Midwest is absolutely soaked...but I'd bet our California brothers and sisters would take it!
> 
> Stay safe.


Arizona would, too! Our monsoon season has been desperately dry.


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

I placed a order tonite for my victim. Hopefully you will like it.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I have been working on my victim’s reap; thinking I will be shipping Wednesday or so, depending on this weekend. ? I think I have the perfect size box.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Look what I woke up to this morning! Spookerstar and my Uncle are the best!
We are fully fortified and caffeinated - project time!!

(We have also been watching the news about the hurricane and worrying about our Halloween Forum family....sending you positive thoughts!)


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I picked up the last thing for my victim today, now the hunt will be on for a box. My area came out of Dorian's cone as of the last advisory. Sadly, that means other areas went into it. Stay safe everyone on the east coast!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I did get in several hours of crafting this morning. Munchkin was up at 7:30 but was pretty content playing until lunchtime. Several more hours to go but I'm having lots of fun. I know several have mentioned we liked something we made our victims so well that we debated about keeping it. Well I'm trying a few new projects and am making at least two of each. Yes that allows me to keep one but also allows me to choose the best one for my victim.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have to get back to crafting ... Do have some projects done...somme more to go


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> Much appreciated lizzy! ? I wouldn't want the monkeys to get caught up in any air currents though. Send in the gerbils!!


That'll give the gerbils something to do. It could be a great training exercise, too, dodging a hurricane and all...have them drop supplies to my aunt and uncle, too, while they're at it.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Found some last minute goodies Im sure my victim will like. Just some small crafting to complete and I will be ready to send. Still a little worried about the Hurricane but I got my supplies .The chance of a direct hit is still there though so I hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

The Auditor said:


> Midwest is absolutely soaked...but I'd bet our California brothers and sisters would take it!
> 
> Stay safe.


i was gonna say that exact thing.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Witchful Thinking said:


> View attachment 718313
> 
> 
> View attachment 718314
> ...


I LOVE your pirate platter and Halloween plates Witchful Thinking. I've never seen a platter like that. I have solid orange dishes for my table, but yours look more my style.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Victim, you must be doing something right in your life because the gods smiled down upon you today. While getting supplies for a project I came across something a bit costly on your list and it was on sale! I just couldn't pass it up! So even though your reap isn't going how I first imagined, it's coming together quite nicely I believe. And for the first time in the entire time of doing Secret Reaper, I may not wait until the last day to ship to you. ?


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Whew we were roasting today crafting but we pressed on and although things did not go at all like I planned I think it still looks pretty good....hang in there victim! Your wait is nearly over! 

We had to stop for the evening to refuel and watch a spooky but more work tomorrow on the projects (and some shopping in the worst of the heat)!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

that wine bottle holder is soo cool!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

yoboseiyo said:


> that wine bottle holder is soo cool!


Thanks! I got it for Spookerstar from Target last week (online) and liked it so much I had to get one for me too!


----------



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

I’ve gotten all the store bought goodies for my victim and now that a hurricane is coming our way, the power will probably go out, the wind will be howling outside and candles will be lit so it’ll be the perfect time to craft up the rest and get the package all set up!! P.s. to my victim, just know your package was carefully crafted under quite spooky conditions ? ?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Spookerstar is quite the hostess. I don't want to craft, I just want to come hang out with you guys!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Dear Victim

Your package is winging its way to you... I hope it has a safe journey and gets to you in one piece. From the looks of it, the 'teaser' might actually arrive after the main reap... so apologies!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> Spookerstar is quite the hostess. I don't want to craft, I just want to come hang out with you guys!


That would be so fun to have you here for Reaper weekend, and how this time of year goes, you would be avoiding those hurricanes?!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Well...caught a dang cold
So the rest of my crafting was put on hold for the time being. I will get back to it asap!!!


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Well I have to say this reaping business (my first) is quite therapeutic. It's fun. My garage is my little laboratory/sanctuary and I have several table set up with various Halloween projects and nick knacks, it's nice to forget about various real-life pressures for a few hours and think about the imaginary, the whimsical, the creative, etc. I think it's going to turn out pretty good and hope victim likes.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Well...caught a dang cold
> So the rest of my crafting was put on hold for the time being. I will get back to it asap!!!


Hope you feel better, soon!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

We had a record breaking heat day here (in our state which shall not be named due to Reaper secrecy issues ) while trying to work on projects. I kept thinking about people dealing with threat of hurricane and knowing we have nothing to complain about in comparison but boy were we melllttiinngg!

My projects have been taking longer than expected and I full on broke one while working on it that I will have to start over on. Annoyingly no stores we went to today had what I need so had to order replacement parts which won’t get here until the 7th! Grr. Sorry victim—promise I am trying to make it worth your wait! Will still make the shipping deadline!

This evening Spookerstar pulled out what I think must be the 6th plate set of the weekend! She is spoiling me rotten—will be sad to go home tomorrow!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> Spookerstar is quite the hostess. I don't want to craft, I just want to come hang out with you guys!


Yes she is—that would be fun to have you here (and meet you in person)! Wish we could transport you from the hurricane threat straight to reaper weekend! I keep thinking about your advice while working on my projects!



bethene said:


> Well...caught a dang cold
> So the rest of my crafting was put on hold for the time being. I will get back to it asap!!!


So sorry to hear that—summer colds can be the worst!



mortiaddams said:


> I’ve gotten all the store bought goodies for my victim and now that a hurricane is coming our way, the power will probably go out, the wind will be howling outside and candles will be lit so it’ll be the perfect time to craft up the rest and get the package all set up!! P.s. to my victim, just know your package was carefully crafted under quite spooky conditions ? ?


Such an amazing attitude in the face of adversity. Hoping you weather the storm without issue!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I found something today that I wanted for my victim. They revamped it, & brought it back. I finally have a day off tomorrow, so I'm looking forward to making big progress.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> Well...caught a dang cold
> So the rest of my crafting was put on hold for the time being. I will get back to it asap!!!


Sending good thoughts and a cup of hot pumpkin spice tea your way.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hope everyone's Labor Day is fabulous! Ours consists of going to my parents house for a cookout. 

Done a little bit of crafting this morning and will do more tonight. After munchkin is on the bus in the morning, I shall start paper mache in the back yard (hopefully). Doing some smaller projects this time and afraid the process is going to take a little longer than usual.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I wish I was crafty like you guys! My victim is getting store bought. I will have to practice crafting in the off season so maybe I can craft some for next year's victim. Can't wait to see pics of all the crafted items!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

dbruner said:


> I wish I was crafty like you guys! My victim is getting store bought. I will have to practice crafting in the off season so maybe I can craft some for next year's victim. Can't wait to see pics of all the crafted items!


I bet you have some secret talents, don’t sell yourself yourself short. Also, buying just the right thing is a gift I lack, so if you’ve got that you’re already doing better than some of us! 
P.S. I don’t think anyone would think twice about getting store bought.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

dbruner said:


> I wish I was crafty like you guys! My victim is getting store bought. I will have to practice crafting in the off season so maybe I can craft some for next year's victim. Can't wait to see pics of all the crafted items!


I'm no craft expert, but Halloween is the perfect holiday to mess around with crafts. The more bizarre the result, the better it suits Halloween, whereas nobody wants a terrifying Santa Claus doll or statue. 

Start simple, get a glue gun. Glue one weird thing to another weird thing and you're off and running!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

jimmyMM said:


> The more bizarre the result, the better it suits Halloween, whereas nobody wants a terrifying Santa Claus doll or statue.


I guess I must be weird cause I'd love a terrifying Santa. Actually I started the armature of an evil snowman years ago. ?


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Wooooh! That was a bit tiring. The Hurricane is starting to die and now they are saying we're supposed to get Tropical Storm strength wind and rain. Thank you to all the prayers and positive energy sent our way. Please keep it up, there's another one out there. As for my victim, i;m making head way, but have to wait until stores reopen, i had to make a change.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Today was my biggest win since I signed up for the reaper. Found craft supplies I need, and a few little bought gifts for my victim. I'm so happy!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I picked up a few boxes yesterday hoping something will work. That doesn’t mean I’m completely finished but am hoping to ship in the foreseeable future. ? Fear not victim, I will make the shipping deadline. ?


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Well Victim, we had a death in the family this weekend, so my ideas for crafting went out the window. Will get it done this weekend after Sprout's birthday party.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

farblefumble said:


> Well Victim, we had a death in the family this weekend, so my ideas for crafting went out the window. Will get it done this weekend after Sprout's birthday party.


I’m sorry for your lose. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

lizzyborden said:


> I guess I must be weird cause I'd love a terrifying Santa. Actually I started the armature of an evil snowman years ago. ?


Evil snowman, terrifying Santa? Right on! Sounds perfect to me! ?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> Well Victim, we had a death in the family this weekend, so my ideas for crafting went out the window. Will get it done this weekend after Sprout's birthday party.


Oh, darlin'...I am so, so truly sorry. If I am your victim, you go ahead and take all the time you need. Sending hugs and good energy and light to you and your family...


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I picked up boxes, bubble wrap and packing tape yesterday. This year my reap won't fit in the standard Priority boxes I always use. I'm getting close victim. I'll admit, I could have been done by now, but I haven't been feeling well lately so I've taken a break. My anxiety has kicked in a bit as well, which is so ignorant because I am a master with a scalpel. After all, I started my career in Pathology 29 years ago. I'd say I have a little experience cutting up things with precision! Don't worry. I haven't forgotten about you. I think I'm going to put on the original Halloween and get crafting!


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

farblefumble said:


> Well Victim, we had a death in the family this weekend, so my ideas for crafting went out the window. Will get it done this weekend after Sprout's birthday party.


I'm so sorry my heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss Farblefumble


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

farblefumble said:


> Well Victim, we had a death in the family this weekend, so my ideas for crafting went out the window. Will get it done this weekend after Sprout's birthday party.


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

farblefumble said:


> Well Victim, we had a death in the family this weekend, so my ideas for crafting went out the window.


So sorry for your loss. Keeping your family in my prayers now and during the difficult times to come.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Lots of progress today my dear victim but I must take a break tomorrow for I haven’t been to a bona fied incorporated town in three weeks! So to celebrate I’m going to three different towns, hit some thrift stores, pick up hubby’s medicine, pick up supplies for my class on Saturday, get groceries and get back home before munchkin gets off the bus. Hoping to find something to accentuate one of the projects I’m working on too.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

farblefumble said:


> Well Victim, we had a death in the family this weekend, so my ideas for crafting went out the window. Will get it done this weekend after Sprout's birthday party.


So sorry for your loss, especially so close to a birthday. We've all been there, so no worries on making everything take a back seat for awhile. Family first.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Well victim, I started over on what I thought would be the easiest project to craft. It wasn't working, & in the "crap, now what?" moment, I tried a different method (if you can call it that) & then discovered it just never dries. I mean even today, well over 24hrs later. Still not dry. Soooooo, back to the frustration boa.....I mean drawing board. Leaving these ones alone for a few days, & hopefully I can start on one of the other projects I need to do still. I'm running out of time!!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh victim! I am working on things finally but it’s been so hectic and the first 6 stores I turned up empty handed! Tonight I’ll get the first items finished but so much left to do!


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Soooooo, back to the frustration boa.....I mean drawing board.


Frustration board?? If that isn't my whole life!!!?


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I am 99% ready to ship but I think I will wait for the storm to pass since my package is headed that way. Hang in there victim!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

jimmyMM said:


> I'm no craft expert, but Halloween is the perfect holiday to mess around with crafts. The more bizarre the result, the better it suits Halloween, whereas nobody wants a terrifying Santa Claus doll or statue.
> 
> Start simple, get a glue gun. Glue one weird thing to another weird thing and you're off and running!


Yes, that is the ticket. I glued one weird thing onto a not-so-weird thing for my victim. Then I added another several weird things and another not so weird thing. And do you know the result? A bizarre, weird thing that I hope my victim will like. It will take time to get your reap to you my dear victim. But please don't concern yourself overly much, your box(es?) of weird things, some created and some purchased, will arrive in due time, brawwhahahehahha!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

farblefumble said:


> Well Victim, we had a death in the family this weekend, so my ideas for crafting went out the window. Will get it done this weekend after Sprout's birthday party.


My condolences as well farblefumble. Prayers are being said on the behalf of you and your family.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Funeral is set for Monday, so going in chronological order. Birthday party, crafting, funeral, mailing.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Figured out what my Victim is getting... is it wrong I'm getting myself one too???

Question, since I'm new to this. When you send your gift out to your victim, do you identify yourself... or do you remain Anonymous and let them try to figure it out?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The majority of us include a card identifying ourselves. If you send more than one box, put it in the last box.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Therewolf said:


> Figured out what my Victim is getting... is it wrong I'm getting myself one too???
> 
> Question, since I'm new to this. When you send your gift out to your victim, do you identify yourself... or do you remain Anonymous and let them try to figure it out?


I often "get myself one, too", lol. I did this time, in fact.

We usually put a card or note inside the reaping box of gifts with our identity.

I have seen a few, here and there over the years, make little puzzles, hide clues specific to their forum names around in the box, ect., though, and everyone tries to help figure it out if the Victim asks for help, which can kinda be fun. Those Reapers usually tell their Victims who they are after a short while if they can't figure it out. (Again, though, we can't give you credit, right away, with the pictures of our reap if we have to take time puzzling after posting to figure out who you are.) A couple have said they like to not put their names in the box...but if you do that, how can we thank you, properly, and give you credit for your hard work? That would be all up to you.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

farblefumble said:


> Thanks everyone. Funeral is set for Monday, so going in chronological order. Birthday party, crafting, funeral, mailing.


So sorry


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Therewolf said:


> Question, since I'm new to this. When you send your gift out to your victim, do you identify yourself... or do you remain Anonymous and let them try to figure it out?


Yes


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Victim, I've finished working on your project. I have a character flaw, I'm a perfectionist so I see every little bit and piece that doesn't look perfect. I hope hope it's to your satisfaction as this was the very first time I've ever done anything like this. New project, new materials, new tools, new everything! It was all foreign to me. Now I just need to remove stickers from some items, repackage a couple, wrap a thing or two, pack it all up and send it on it's way!


----------



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Yes she is—that would be fun to have you here (and meet you in person)! Wish we could transport you from the hurricane threat straight to reaper weekend! I keep thinking about your advice while working on my projects!
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that—summer colds can be the worst!
> ...


Thank you! It barely touched us!


----------



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

farblefumble said:


> Well Victim, we had a death in the family this weekend, so my ideas for crafting went out the window. Will get it done this weekend after Sprout's birthday party.


I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

deathrisesagain said:


> Wooooh! That was a bit tiring. The Hurricane is starting to die and now they are saying we're supposed to get Tropical Storm strength wind and rain. Thank you to all the prayers and positive energy sent our way. Please keep it up, there's another one out there. As for my victim, i;m making head way, but have to wait until stores reopen, i had to make a change.


That hurricane stress really is a pain in the butt. I wish you all the best. Be prepared! Let me know if you need anything that maybe your local stores ran out of. The hurricane skipped over us last minute so we have left over supplies like batteries and such. I can ship those over if needed. Stay safe.


----------



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

bethene said:


> Well...caught a dang cold
> So the rest of my crafting was put on hold for the time being. I will get back to it asap!!!


Feel better soon Bethene!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

bethene said:


> Well...caught a dang cold
> So the rest of my crafting was put on hold for the time being. I will get back to it asap!!!


Yep, it went through our house too. Then my parents got it from watching Sprout, and my dad is on antibiotics for it becoming an infection. Fun times. Hope you feel better!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I feel a bit like Dr. Frankenstein this morning--putting together parts and pieces to make something come alive. I made a few projects a bit on the small side because of shipping, but after the latest procedure on one project, I will definitely need a bigger box or maybe two. Erred a bit on proportions of another project but after assembling everything I think it looks okay. Headed outside to do more paper mache as I'm hoping to have all mache work done by tomorrow evening. 

Oh and the really magnificent thing is that during my mache marathon Tuesday, I encountered very little back and shoulder discomfort which means I have finally healed!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

lizzyborden said:


> Well I feel a bit like Dr. Frankenstein this morning--putting together parts and pieces to make something come alive. I made a few projects a bit on the small side because of shipping, but after the latest procedure on one project, I will definitely need a bigger box or maybe two. Erred a bit on proportions of another project but after assembling everything I think it looks okay. Headed outside to do more paper mache as I'm hoping to have all mache work done by tomorrow evening.
> 
> Oh and the really magnificent thing is that during my mache marathon Tuesday, I encountered very little back and shoulder discomfort which means I have finally healed!


Healing is wonderful news! Very little discomfort is a great sign. Paper mache is so much fun, glad you can do it without pain. Looking forward to seeing your creations!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

mortiaddams said:


> That hurricane stress really is a pain in the butt. I wish you all the best. Be prepared! Let me know if you need anything that maybe your local stores ran out of. The hurricane skipped over us last minute so we have left over supplies like batteries and such. I can ship those over if needed. Stay safe.


I really appreciate it Mortiaddams. The storm turned out that it was a little rain and just windy. It really wasn't that bad. Went back to work today to help with the clean up and it was very little damage. Just a lot of cleaning from leaves and small branches.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Therewolf said:


> Figured out what my Victim is getting... is it wrong I'm getting myself one too???
> 
> Question, since I'm new to this. When you send your gift out to your victim, do you identify yourself... or do you remain Anonymous and let them try to figure it out?


Please identify yourself! I've gotten 2 fabulous reaps over the years from reapers I was never able to thank properly.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> Yep, it went through our house too. Then my parents got it from watching Sprout, and my dad is on antibiotics for it becoming an infection. Fun times. Hope you feel better!


What a mess - sorry to hear about everyone getting sick. And Farble Fumble, especially sorry for your loss.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, I got my piece all cut out and lookin' nice and then realized that I designed it all wrong to do what I wanted it to do. 
SIGH. 
Having a Tim Gunn, "Make it work" moment o'er here!


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

dbruner said:


> I wish I was crafty like you guys! My victim is getting store bought. I will have to practice crafting in the off season so maybe I can craft some for next year's victim. Can't wait to see pics of all the crafted items!


I just bought my victim a gift.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

deathrisesagain said:


> I really appreciate it Mortiaddams. The storm turned out that it was a little rain and just windy. It really wasn't that bad. Went back to work today to help with the clean up and it was very little damage. Just a lot of cleaning from leaves and small branches.


So glad you are safe.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

deathrisesagain said:


> I really appreciate it Mortiaddams. The storm turned out that it was a little rain and just windy. It really wasn't that bad. Went back to work today to help with the clean up and it was very little damage. Just a lot of cleaning from leaves and small branches.


Good to hear you are safe and the storm didn't hit you guys too hard.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Well, I got my piece all cut out and lookin' nice and then realized that I designed it all wrong to do what I wanted it to do.
> SIGH.
> Having a Tim Gunn, "Make it work" moment o'er here!


You can just send it to me!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

dbruner said:


> Please identify yourself! I've gotten 2 fabulous reaps over the years from reapers I was never able to thank properly.


Personally, and I’m just speaking for myself, the enjoyment of putting together a reap for my victim and seeing them post photos is thanks enough. I don’t really need a personal, direct or special thank you. I just want them to hopefully enjoy and use what I send.

I do understand that others like to be thanked directly and I get that but not everyone does. So if my reaper reveals themselves or not it’s all good to me. I want them to do what they are comfortable with.

I’m a very private person by nature. Several years ago I participated in a similar exchange on the Etsy forum. The recipient took pictures of the box with my name and address and posted them online along with a huge thank you using my real name. This was something I felt extremely uncomfortable with as I had been stalked in the past. I was horrified and not in a good way! All of the fun I had in the exchange vanished, like being hit with a bucket of cold water. It took a long time to venture into anything remotely like this again. Some may not want the attention for lots of reasons and I respect that.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Who’s getting some crafting done today?? 

I’ve got a few minutes to try to finish up my project later, but am soooo tired. My eldest and I went to a Clowns Only[emoji1782] showing of IT last night and I’m too old for these late-night outings [emoji42]


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Crafting here! The only place I have to spray paint is outside, in the open, under trees. So I’m currently standing in our backyard holding a piece of cardboard over one of our projects. This thing had better turn out as well as we hoped! ?


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

LadyGoats said:


> Who’s getting some crafting done today??
> 
> I’ve got a few minutes to try to finish up my project later, but am soooo tired. My eldest and I went to a Clowns Only[emoji1782] showing of IT last night and I’m too old for these late-night outings [emoji42]


This sounds like my kind of fun


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Spookie pookie said:


> This sounds like my kind of fun


It was so up our alley! We tried to pick the most ridiculous clowns to dress up as [emoji2957]


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

LadyGoats said:


> It was so up our alley! We tried to pick the most ridiculous clowns to dress up as [emoji2957]


Sideshow Bob and Ronald. I LOVE it.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Spookie pookie said:


> Sideshow Bob and Ronald. I LOVE it.


It was supposed to be Krusty, but yeah!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

LadyGoats, awesome costumes! That sounds like so much fun. We were supposed to go see It today but things fell through and not everyone could go so we decided to wait. 

I worked today until 1:00, then grocery store. We are going to dinner with friends in a bit, so my day is full. Crafting usually takes place here during the week on a day when I'm off work, my daughter is in school, and my husband is asleep. I have done some sort of crafting every day this week through yesterday though, so I feel pretty good about that. Not all was for the swap, but some was. I need a supply that I may grab when we are out tonight.


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

LadyGoats said:


> It was supposed to be Krusty, but yeah!


Lol I'm as blind as a bat?


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

LadyGoats said:


> Who’s getting some crafting done today??
> 
> I’ve got a few minutes to try to finish up my project later, but am soooo tired. My eldest and I went to a Clowns Only[emoji1782] showing of IT last night and I’m too old for these late-night outings [emoji42]


Oh that is AWESOME!!! I would have loved to have been a part of that showing.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Today was the final push! Was able to redo the project I broke. Painting, sealing, crafting, sweating, spooky music and hot glue burns - what a great way to spend a Saturday! Tonight when it was dark I was able to test the lighting and err....well you will see what effects shortly victim!

As I was finishing I stood outside and looked up to see that wonderfully spooky effect when clouds are moving past the moon and then there was a crack of thunder and the rain started softly...it was the most wonderful Halloween/fall moment! It felt like something straight out of a movie!

Your reap will be shipping out Monday victim-the wait is almost over!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Today was the final push! Was able to redo the project I broke. Painting, sealing, crafting, sweating, spooky music and hot glue burns - what a great way to spend a Saturday! Tonight when it was dark I was able to test the lighting and err....well you will see what effects shortly victim!
> 
> As I was finishing I stood outside and looked up to see that wonderfully spooky effect when clouds are moving past the moon and then there was a crack of thunder and the rain started softly...it was the most wonderful Halloween/fall moment! It felt like something straight out of a movie!
> 
> Your reap will be shipping out Monday victim-the wait is almost over!


I love it when that happens [emoji7]


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I really can't craft, although I try. One paint project I have an extra line and am not really sure what to do about it and the other paint project is off centered, even though I measured (apparently I can't do math either). My glue project came out ok as long as the glue holds. Just need to collect a few more items today and hope to ship under deadline.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I’m such a terrible Victim! My kids came home after spending the summer in Hawaii, so my time went to cuddles and adjusting them on the 6 hour time difference. Then school started, not just for the kids, but myself. I was just a little overwhelmed and tucked in. 

I know how hard it is to stalk someone that’s not active, and I feel badly for that. Please accept my apologies, my dear Reaper!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The cats & I got something pinned together just now. I'll finish it in a bit, when they're done laying on it..... my first project was more of a struggle than I anticipated. I actually went back to the original idea, & just made it work. Still waiting on something to arrive, so I'm pretty sure it's going separately. Lesson learned, make generic "anybody" gifts throughout the year, so the deadline isn't crunch time. (Also don't do fabric projects within the cats reach)


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Went to town and got the supply I needed. Also grabbed a little extra for my victim. Real score though was the 50 inch tv I grabbed at goodwill for 15.99 for my daughter. Works too!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Dang cold just keeps holding on...but have my box almost ready. Just want to look for something little to top it off!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

What is this a picture of you might wonder? Well if you said my favorite socks from my Reaper last year Hearthfire, or my 2,000 year old vampire blood from a_granger’s Etsy shop you would be right. However what it REALLY is a picture of is my feet up after getting my victims package all packed up and loaded in my car ready to ship in the morning!

I wasn’t able to package it in the way I had imagined due to underestimating the size of the box so it’s a bit of a jumble - hopefully my victim will get what goes with what but at least it all made it in the box (after I had to open it back up and put in the card I forgot the first go around!)

Now the nervous wait starts!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

A glass of wine, a fire, and Halloween socks. Sounds like a good night to me! It was 95 degrees here today, so no fire for me LOL.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

So....My two days off tomorrow and tuesday. I'm going to push as hard as i can to finish up my victim's reap. Just hope i can get it done in two days, if not, it'll be done during the morning this week (since i work nights this week). I got to go to the store for the last of what i need tomorrow, and then the Vet (my dog's shots are due). Store morning, Vet mid day, Reap afternoon, that's my schedule........let's see if it goes that way.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Momof2! said:


> A glass of wine, a fire, and Halloween socks. Sounds like a good night to me! It was 95 degrees here today, so no fire for me LOL.


It was in the 90’s here today but then we had a hellacious thunder storm which put me in the fall mood and cooled it off somewhat so I couldn’t resist!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> It was in the 90’s here today but then we had a hellacious thunder storm which put me in the fall mood and cooled it off somewhat so I couldn’t resist!


I may be a tad envious. This summer has been completely tolerable and I realize that I shouldn’t complain, but we’re still around 105(ish) with humidity from the monsoons. I’m just wanting some reprieve (it’s supposed to be mid-to-low 90s the next few days but quite humid, so I guess that is some reprieve!). I love living in the desert 9 months of the year, but mid-June to mid-September sure tests my resolve.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

LadyGoats said:


> I may be a tad envious. This summer has been completely tolerable and I realize that I shouldn’t complain, but we’re still around 105(ish) with humidity from the monsoons. I’m just wanting some reprieve (it’s supposed to be mid-to-low 90s the next few days but quite humid, so I guess that is some reprieve!). I love living in the desert 9 months of the year, but mid-June to mid-September sure tests my resolve.


Well, you could come out here to Florida. It's hot in the spring, hot in summer, hot in fall, and hot in winter. It's 95% humidity in spring, 99% in summer, 95% in fall and 90% in winter..................just a thought. lol


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

deathrisesagain said:


> Well, you could come out here to Florida. It's hot in the spring, hot in summer, hot in fall, and hot in winter. It's 95% humidity in spring, 99% in summer, 95% in fall and 90% in winter..................just a thought. lol


Lived in Jacksonville for three years - I’m good!


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

All boxed up and ready to send...now just have to figure out when to send. The Post Office seems to want to keep their hours the same as my work hours...


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Just a thought........did you try asking the Post Office if they wouldn't changing their hours so that way they are open when you aren't at work??? I tried doing that a few years ago when i was sending a buddy of mine a package and unfortunately..........they laughed at me....


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

jimmyMM said:


> All boxed up and ready to send...now just have to figure out when to send. The Post Office seems to want to keep their hours the same as my work hours...


I can’t speak from experience, but my sister prints her labels and requests pick up through usps.com - I work right by the pot office and get off before they close, so have no need for that... but it might be worth looking into!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

jimmyMM said:


> All boxed up and ready to send...now just have to figure out when to send. The Post Office seems to want to keep their hours the same as my work hours...


You can buy and print shipping labels at USPS.com. If one of your packages is going Priority you can request pickup on the website too. I find flat rate priority to be the easiest way to ship - free boxes and no figuring weight/measurements. Also some post offices have these kiosk deals with a scale and everything where you can buy and print shipping labels any time of day.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

LadyGoats said:


> I may be a tad envious. This summer has been completely tolerable and I realize that I shouldn’t complain, but we’re still around 105(ish) with humidity from the monsoons. I’m just wanting some reprieve (it’s supposed to be mid-to-low 90s the next few days but quite humid, so I guess that is some reprieve!). I love living in the desert 9 months of the year, but mid-June to mid-September sure tests my resolve.


I feel for you!! Sincerely. I live, and grew up, in a very dry climate with little to no humidity. Anytime I go anywhere real humid I think I am drowning.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

No crafting here over the weekend, well not reaper crafting that is. I took a landscape quilting class Saturday and yes, it is taking a sort of Halloween direction. Yesterday it was back to work as hubby has been handling everything on his own since the cold virus started its rampage through the family. 

I still have a bit of paper mache to do on one project but it's minor and should dry this afternoon. Then time to make a massive batch of clay and hopefully have everything finished and drying Tuesday. Wednesday will likely be spent working on a few other items for my victim and Thursday will be painting and sealing day. I had planned to ship Friday but Munchkin's therapy is scheduled early so I might have to take off from work Saturday to take a trip to the post office. A little bit of a time crunch but should be doable.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm planning on getting a craft done today. Then, there is one more thing I want to do and I'll be done. All of the reaper projects I have done have been simple, and haven't taken that much time. I'm pretty happy with them though. There is one more thing I want to do this week and I'm done. Well, I'm still waiting on a bought item. The tracking says it will be here by the 10th. I think I'm going to run by USPS tomorrow and see what priority and flat rate boxes they have and be figuring that part out. I want to start packaging the stuff that's ready. Once I get this this package sent out, I need to decide if I'm doing the 2nd Reaper. I'm tempted!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I love hearing about all the crafting everyone is doing and can hardly wait to see more pictures as reaps are delivered.
As for my victim, please know that I have been thinking of you all weekend. If all goes as anticipated you should be enjoying your reap sometime this week.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Momof2! said:


> I'm planning on getting a craft done today. Then, there is one more thing I want to do and I'll be done. All of the reaper projects I have done have been simple, and haven't taken that much time. I'm pretty happy with them though. There is one more thing I want to do this week and I'm done. Well, I'm still waiting on a bought item. The tracking says it will be here by the 10th. I think I'm going to run by USPS tomorrow and see what priority and flat rate boxes they have and be figuring that part out. I want to start packaging the stuff that's ready. Once I get this this package sent out, I need to decide if I'm doing the 2nd Reaper. I'm tempted!


Good luck on the flat rate boxes. I know I’ve already exceeded the size allowance.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Just a heads up to my reaper
i will be leaving out of town this Friday and returning Tuesday . 
but someone is home if your package arrives when i am going to bring it inside so it is safe  
Just know If it dose come then i will not beable to open till i get back


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Made to town and got the supply I needed. Somehow spaced out and forgot to go by USPS for a box. Ill get one tomorrow. Im excited to work on my other crafts today!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'll bring this up, again, for those who may not have seen my earlier tip or don't already know:

Unless you have something really heavy and smaller items, I've always found I could fit more things in and pay less for my own box rather than a USPS flat rate box. If you keep the size of the box 12 x 12 or under, the price stays fairly low to ship. You can check your shipping rates on their website by entering in the zip codes, size of box and the weight (which, if you don't have a scale handy for boxes, you can just weigh yourself on a bathroom scale, step off, pick up your box of items (unsealed in case you need to make item adjustments for weight), step back on the scale, take the difference of the two weights and that would be your box weight. Once you enter that all in, you can see your shipping options and prices. Regular priority shipping is usually best.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Personally, and I’m just speaking for myself, the enjoyment of putting together a reap for my victim and seeing them post photos is thanks enough. I don’t really need a personal, direct or special thank you. I just want them to hopefully enjoy and use what I send.
> 
> I do understand that others like to be thanked directly and I get that but not everyone does. So if my reaper reveals themselves or not it’s all good to me. I want them to do what they are comfortable with.
> 
> I’m a very private person by nature. Several years ago I participated in a similar exchange on the Etsy forum. The recipient took pictures of the box with my name and address and posted them online along with a huge thank you using my real name. This was something I felt extremely uncomfortable with as I had been stalked in the past. I was horrified and not in a good way! All of the fun I had in the exchange vanished, like being hit with a bucket of cold water. It took a long time to venture into anything remotely like this again. Some may not want the attention for lots of reasons and I respect that.


Wycked so sorry that happened to you. How stressful when it was supposed to be fun!
Witchful I love the photo of the fire, socks, wine and vampire blood. Wish I was right there with you. So excited for your victim to get their box.
I thought I would be shipping tomorrow but now I think it will be Thursday. I need to stay off Amazon! Now I have to wait for a delivery on Wednesday  
Victim, having so much fun with you this year


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'll bring this up, again, for those who may not have seen my earlier tip or don't already know:
> 
> Unless you have something really heavy and smaller items, I've always found I could fit more things in and pay less for my own box rather than a USPS flat rate box. If you keep the size of the box 12 x 12 or under, the price stays fairly low to ship. You can check your shipping rates on their website by entering in the zip codes, size of box and the weight (which, if you don't have a scale handy for boxes, you can just weigh yourself on a bathroom scale, step off, pick up your box of items (unsealed in case you need to make item adjustments for weight), step back on the scale, take the difference of the two weights and that would be your box weight. Once you enter that all in, you can see your shipping options and prices. Regular priority shipping is usually best.


I was worried about the weight of a small but heavy item. What I was planning on doing was trying to put things in the smallest box possible and weigh it, then check shipping costs and compare to the smallest flat rate I could fit it in.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Comparing rates is always the best way to go! Check places that will ship the cheapest and safest for your particular gifts!


Momof2! said:


> I was worried about the weight of a small but heavy item. What I was planning on doing was trying to put things in the smallest box possible and weigh it, then check shipping costs and compare to the smallest flat rate I could fit it in.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

What is the shipping deadline? I'm thinking 12th?


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Dearest Victim, 
I want you to know, that even though i am getting irritated with this project for you, i am having a lot of fun creating it and hopefully it will steal a place out in the open all year long. With that said.......GAH!!!!!!!! I got to go to the store again tomorrow for ONE LAST piece needed for this project. I thought i could use some old items i had laying around, but it turns out that it matches NOTHING! so off to the store i go tomorrow......of course after cutting the grass, and hopefully getting a full night sleep.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Shipping deadline is the 14th!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Dear Victim (this note is for my victim only, everyone else please stiop reading),

I have unexpectedly been laid-up so to speak. However, I don't want you to get the impression that I have forgotten about you. I have solicited the help of a friendly magic jinn that reassured me a few minutes ago that your reap is on it's way. So stay tuned my dearest victim! All is well and your reap is making it's way to your door. Be on the lookout for a box or two soon my dearest!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

bethene said:


> Shipping deadline is the 14th!


Wow, only five days to go! It seems like yesterday we were all demanding our victim. And what fun we've had over the last few weeks!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'll bring this up, again, for those who may not have seen my earlier tip or don't already know:
> 
> Unless you have something really heavy and smaller items, I've always found I could fit more things in and pay less for my own box rather than a USPS flat rate box. If you keep the size of the box 12 x 12 or under, the price stays fairly low to ship. You can check your shipping rates on their website by entering in the zip codes, size of box and the weight (which, if you don't have a scale handy for boxes, you can just weigh yourself on a bathroom scale, step off, pick up your box of items (unsealed in case you need to make item adjustments for weight), step back on the scale, take the difference of the two weights and that would be your box weight. Once you enter that all in, you can see your shipping options and prices. Regular priority shipping is usually best.


Thank you WitchyKitty!!! Also, for what it's worth, a smaller box, where things fit tighter, is safer and results in less damage than a larger box where items can move around and bang against each other. The postal service is not gentle with their handling of packages as we all know! But be sure to cushion the items with bubble wrap or peanuts between them. This is cheaper than newspaper because newspaper adds weight with almost no protection (i.e. cushion) while peanuts and bubble wrap do not add weight and cushions really well. I have received items in boxes that were too big for the contents. The large box caused considerable breakage even to wood and resin pieces and bent metal items while costing the reaper more money for postage. Of course things get damaged in shipping despite our best efforts but I like to hedge my bets.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, the post office lost my delivery of something I was going to make for my victim. The company is shipping out another one, but who knows how long that will take. Only five days left? I'll be lucky to make it on time this year. Hope my other projects go well.....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Thank you WitchyKitty!!! Also, for what it's worth, a smaller box, where things fit tighter, is safer and results in less damage than a larger box where items can move around and bang against each other. The postal service is not gentle with their handling of packages as we all know! But be sure to cushion the items with bubble wrap or peanuts between them. This is cheaper than newspaper because newspaper adds weight with almost no protection (i.e. cushion) while peanuts and bubble wrap do not add weight and cushions really well. I have received items in boxes that were too big for the contents. The large box caused considerable breakage even to wood and resin pieces and bent metal items while costing the reaper more money for postage. Of course things get damaged in shipping despite our best efforts but I like to hedge my bets.


So true! I mentioned the whole packing thing back at the beginning, but forgot to bring it up, again. 
It's so terribly upsetting for both the victim and the reaper for gifts to show up broken. Packing snugly and well is soooooo important! Yeah, the postal service/ups/FedEx have sent me many boxes that looked like they were drop kicked to my house. Do what you can to combat our delivery services occasional...maybe more than occasional...roughness and protect those precious gifts!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Well, the post office lost my delivery of something I was going to make for my victim. The company is shipping out another one, but who knows how long that will take. Only five days left? I'll be lucky to make it on time this year. Hope my other projects go well.....


If I am your victim, I will understand. I'm sure most of us would. This stuff...annoyingly and frustratingly...happens. I hope you do get that item in super speedy delivery, though, to ease your mind!!

I'm in panic mode, now...5 days?! I have never shipped last minute. I am so behind due to weeks of a project that failed and I had to come up with something else (which, don't worry, victim, is totally better than the scrapped project!) Plus, several things that need drying time. The clock is ticking!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> If I am your victim, I will understand. I'm sure most of us would. This stuff...annoyingly and frustratingly...happens. I hope you do get that item in super speedy delivery, though, to ease your mind!!
> 
> I'm in panic mode, now...5 days?! I have never shipped last minute. I am so behind due to weeks of a project that failed and I had to come up with something else (which, don't worry, victim, is totally better than the scrapped project!) Plus, several things that need drying time. The clock is ticking!!


Me too!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> If I am your victim, I will understand. I'm sure most of us would. This stuff...annoyingly and frustratingly...happens. I hope you do get that item in super speedy delivery, though, to ease your mind!!
> 
> I'm in panic mode, now...5 days?! I have never shipped last minute. I am so behind due to weeks of a project that failed and I had to come up with something else (which, don't worry, victim, is totally better than the scrapped project!) Plus, several things that need drying time. The clock is ticking!!


Five days?!?! What?!?!?!?! I’ve been so busy with school that I must’ve lost a week! How?! WHYYY?!?! My two craft projects have both failed but I was thinking I had plenty of time to figure this out. AAAAAHHHHHH! Well, might as well ship soon!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I’ve hit a major snafu with my largest project. Did something a little different to save time and it’s taking forever to dry and costing me more time than if I had done it the way originally planned. 90 degree heat today has helped some but unless it completely dries overnight, I can’t proceed with the next step. Other projects going good and should ship on time. Did find a few things yesterday for my victim and since it looks like I’ll likely be shipping a second package next week, I may tackle another project.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Dear Victim, 
I love how your reap has turned out so far. Would you mind if i keep it, and i'll just send you a photo of the reap? It looks really great and everything, definitely worth all the frustration that i have had with it. (Don't worry, i'll send the actual item, and keep the photo for myself. _sniffle_ ) Looks like i'm not going to be the only last minute postal run for delivery this year.........hopefully this is the first and last year i'll be last minute. Ok, on a different note, would anyone wish to be my Reaper Ghost and come finish my project while i sleep tonight? It would be like greatly appreciated.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Day 10 of looking for the right box, I have scouts out everywhere. I could go in another direction but I feel strongly that my victim will like the oddly shaped item. I will still make shipping deadline, even if I have to use a washing machine box!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Dbruner, a WASHING MACHINE BOX??! I hope I'm your victim, I gotta see this thing!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the positive reinforcement everyone! Sounds like I'm not the only one struggling with crafts this year. I plan to finish tonight & ship tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I have weird cats! Yeah, they are curious and taste the paper mache paste when I’m not looking but one of the wild little hellions ate the face off of one of my projects while I went in the house to get a drink. So I have a cat that has a taste for paste, joint compound and ground up paper. Anyone want a cat or two?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> I have weird cats! Yeah, they are curious and taste the paper mache paste when I’m not looking but one of the wild little hellions ate the face off of one of my projects while I went in the house to get a drink. So I have a cat that has a taste for paste, joint compound and ground up paper. Anyone want a cat or two?


Hahahaahaha!!! I literally laughed out loud. 

I'm sorry...I shouldn't laugh. I'm sorry your craft got eaten. That is a miserable thing to happen and I would scream and cry...probably throw things, too. I hope your cat doesn't get sick, too, from eating paste. 

I only laugh because I have cats and stories like this ring soooo true to me. Cats are crazy, weird little monsters, sometimes...that are insanely adorable and I still love them to pieces, lol. 

I hope you can salvage your mache craft!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, dear Victim...I finally have your gifts finished and packed up...but did I mail them, already? Will I mail them, tomorrow? Will I wait until last minute just to drag out the suspense??? I can't tell you or you would be less surprised! 

Regardless, I was so worried I wouldn't even get done in time!! 

Now, I am, or will be, in the next Secret Reaper stage: Worry and Anxiety of Possible Shipping Damage! Here's to hoping my delivery owls don't drop the box!!!! Everything is packed in that box "just" so and pretty snugly once all that packing material was added...

Then comes the final stage: Finding Out If Your Box and Items Made It Safely and If Your Victim Likes The Gifts...


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

Status on my victim's order: dispatched *Expected Delivery Date Between:* 12 September 2019 - 20 September 2019


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahahaahaha!!! I literally laughed out loud.
> 
> I'm sorry...I shouldn't laugh. I'm sorry your craft got eaten. That is a miserable thing to happen and I would scream and cry...probably throw things, too. I hope your cat doesn't get sick, too, from eating paste.
> 
> ...


Don’t apologize for laughing. I’d probably have laughed to if it hadn’t been so aggravating.  I managed to salvage the project with a little work. As for the cat, it’s wild so the only way I’d actually have a chance of catching it were if it were sick. I think it’s one of the neighbors barn cats that likes to come here to eat.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

LadyGoats said:


> What a mess - sorry to hear about everyone getting sick. And Farble Fumble, especially sorry for your loss.


Thanks Goats...everyone on here is so great.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah, washer flooded the utility room again!  No crafting this morning #%€*¥$&!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Witchykitty, I'm about to join you in the next stage of "will it make it, will they like it? " Can't wait to find out for both of us!


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

I've caught that flu that's been rampant on this forum and on Sunday I hit my head and now have black eye.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh no!?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Spookie pookie said:


> I've caught that flu that's been rampant on this forum and on Sunday I hit my head and now have black eye.


Me, too! I have been home sick from work the last two days. Hoping to make it in the office tomorrow or I may just work from home if I still feel crappy. Feel better everyone!


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Me, too! I have been home sick from work the last two days. Hoping to make it in the office tomorrow or I may just work from home if I still feel crappy. Feel better everyone!


It's not all bad at least it's nearly the weekend and we get blessed with Friday 13th.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Geez Spookie Pookie, that's terrible! You'll have to tell people the Grim Reaper tried to get you, but you faught him off!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I just threw a box East of me. Oh, I guess that doesn't mean anything now, our locations dont show anymore. Well, Cryptic can be fun!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Omgoodness, Spookie Pookie! A black eye, on top of the flu?! I hope you feel better and your eye heals fast!

I hope everyone who has this cold/ flu going around feels better, soon!


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Geez Spookie Pookie, that's terrible! You'll have to tell people the Grim Reaper tried to get you, but you faught him off!


Ohh I'm definitely going to use this


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

WitchyKitty said:


> Omgoodness, Spookie Pookie! A black eye, on top of the flu?! I hope you feel better and your eye heals fast!
> 
> I hope everyone who has this cold/ flu going around feels better, soon!


Thank you WitchyKitty?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Rushed home after work to get my box and take it to the post office, but that plan flew out the window because I’VE BEEN REAPED! This is something I normally get my big camera out for, but I’m playing the lazy/exhausted card. Witchful Thinking, you blew me away. Thank you!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I found a box today! I had to cut it down to the right size but I finally have my victim's box packed and ready to go. Used a lot of tape and stickers and the minute I turned my back my dog took a bite out of a corner! It is in the car and ready to go to the post office at lunch tomorrow. I hope my victim likes it!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

I am about to join the next stage. I have finally finished my victim's reap. Now i have to wait till friday to ship. It's the only day this week that has me going to work late enough so i can run over to the post office to ship.........Now where did i leave that address for my victim......_scratches head and goes on the search._


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

deathrisesagain said:


> I am about to join the next stage. I have finally finished my victim's reap. Now i have to wait till friday to ship. It's the only day this week that has me going to work late enough so i can run over to the post office to ship.........Now where did i leave that address for my victim......_scratches head and goes on the search._


Yeah that's me...box ready to go


Ladyfrog said:


> You can buy and print shipping labels at USPS.com. If one of your packages is going Priority you can request pickup on the website too. I find flat rate priority to be the easiest way to ship - free boxes and no figuring weight/measurements. Also some post offices have these kiosk deals with a scale and everything where you can buy and print shipping labels any time of day.


I've used those flat rate boxes before, they are very handy. This one is packed up in a different size box but I will be able to slip over to the post office Fri morning. I'm now in the "Oh **** hope it doesn't suck/hope my victim likes it" mode.


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

Just as a heads up, flate rate boxes are almost always a rip off unless what you're shipping is really heavy.
If you have a scale and a tape measure, you can measure and weigh your boxes at home, make and print labels, and have USPS pick them up.
I use PirateShip, it gives you discounted shipping rates.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

deathrisesagain said:


> I am about to join the next stage. I have finally finished my victim's reap. Now i have to wait till friday to ship. It's the only day this week that has me going to work late enough so i can run over to the post office to ship.........Now where did i leave that address for my victim......_scratches head and goes on the search._


My address is 527........mmmmmmffff (Red 5 puts his hand over Lady A's mouth while shaking his head vigorously)


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Spookie pookie said:


> I've caught that flu that's been rampant on this forum and on Sunday I hit my head and now have black eye.


Oh no! I hope you are feeling better! I'm surprised flu is going around so early. Time for the rest of us to get flu shots!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spookie pookie said:


> I've caught that flu that's been rampant on this forum and on Sunday I hit my head and now have black eye.


Ouch, that certainly sucks! I hope it all gets better for you ASAP!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Spookie pookie said:


> I've caught that flu that's been rampant on this forum and on Sunday I hit my head and now have black eye.


Hope you feel better.  Took about three weeks for whatever virus invaded us to run it’s course through the entire family. 

I had a minor flooding issue yesterday and managed to walk right into the protruding leg of a headboard I had just turned on it’s side. Luckily no black eye but looks like I’m ready to sprout a horn on the right side of my forehead. Was using excessive force getting the vacuum hose reattached to my washer and managed to cut my fingers between the index and middle. Probably should have gotten a stitch or two but cleaned it up and applied steri strips and all looks well today. 

Victim, I will be mailing a small package either tomorrow or Saturday and you will receive another later next week. I’m not 100% sure your large item is dry enough yet to move on and I will be working this weekend and won’t have any crafting time.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ouch, lizzy!! I hope all your injuries heal up quick, too!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Omg, what's going with everyone?! All these bumps, bruises, cuts, colds, flu...hope everyone that's injured, sick or both heal soon!


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

lizzyborden said:


> Hope you feel better.  Took about three weeks for whatever virus invaded us to run it’s course through the entire family.
> 
> I had a minor flooding issue yesterday and managed to walk right into the protruding leg of a headboard I had just turned on it’s side. Luckily no black eye but looks like I’m ready to sprout a horn on the right side of my forehead. Was using excessive force getting the vacuum hose reattached to my washer and managed to cut my fingers between the index and middle. Probably should have gotten a stitch or two but cleaned it up and applied steri strips and all looks well today.
> 
> Victim, I will be mailing a small package either tomorrow or Saturday and you will receive another later next week. I’m not 100% sure your large item is dry enough yet to move on and I will be working this weekend and won’t have any crafting time.


Ohh that sounds sore. Hope you feel better soon. We're an unfortunate lot here


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I stopped in here to let my victim know their reap will be delivered on 10/19 - must be taking the scenic route to get there.

I'm at the post office today, with my box which has a cool picture of .... something pasted on the side. Ahead of me in line are three young guys, I think maybe Brazilian or Venezuelan cause it sounded like they were speaking Portuguese. They kept looking at my box, obviously interested in it, then looking at me and jabbering away. Now, I grew up in Philadelphia and lemme tell ya, city people don't trust no-body until they're given a reason to trust them. So I neurotically start to think that one of these punks is going to grab my box and run out the door with it. I'm rapidly approaching 60, 5'2 and on a good day weigh in at 100lbs, I mean the dude could take me down with one finger, but I'm thinking to myself ain't no way in _hell _these guys are getting this box! One of them reaches out for it and asks "can I see?" I hug the box more protectively to me and in my most stern mother voice tell him, "No! It's only a decoration!"

Well, this sweet young man shows me his tattoo on the back of his leg and it is almost identical to the picture on my box! Of course, I immediately hand him the box so he could look at the picture closer. He kept saying, " very nice, very nice" and we were all laughing and smiling. Anyone with a cool tattoo like his can be trusted in my book.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> I stopped in here to let my victim know their reap will be delivered on 10/19 - must be taking the scenic route to get there.
> 
> I'm at the post office today, with my box which has a cool picture of .... something pasted on the side. Ahead of me in line are three young guys, I think maybe Brazilian or Venezuelan cause it sounded like they were speaking Portuguese. They kept looking at my box, obviously interested in it, then looking at me and jabbering away. Now, I grew up in Philadelphia and lemme tell ya, city people don't trust no-body until they're given a reason to trust them. So I neurotically start to think that one of these punks is going to grab my box and run out the door with it. I'm rapidly approaching 60, 5'2 and on a good day weigh in at 100lbs, I mean the dude could take me down with one finger, but I'm thinking to myself ain't no way in _hell _these guys are getting this box! One of them reaches out for it and asks "can I see?" I hug the box more protectively to me and in my most stern mother voice tell him, "No! It's only a decoration!"
> 
> Well, this sweet young man shows me his tattoo on the back of his leg and it is almost identical to the picture on my box! Of course, I immediately hand him the box so he could look at the picture closer. He kept saying, " very nice, very nice" and we were all laughing and smiling. Anyone with a cool tattoo like his can be trusted in my book.


I hope your Victim posts the picture on the box so we know what this cool tattoo looked like!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Tannasgach said:


> I stopped in here to let my victim know their reap will be delivered on 10/19 - must be taking the scenic route to get there.
> 
> I'm at the post office today, with my box which has a cool picture of .... something pasted on the side. Ahead of me in line are three young guys, I think maybe Brazilian or Venezuelan cause it sounded like they were speaking Portuguese. They kept looking at my box, obviously interested in it, then looking at me and jabbering away. Now, I grew up in Philadelphia and lemme tell ya, city people don't trust no-body until they're given a reason to trust them. So I neurotically start to think that one of these punks is going to grab my box and run out the door with it. I'm rapidly approaching 60, 5'2 and on a good day weigh in at 100lbs, I mean the dude could take me down with one finger, but I'm thinking to myself ain't no way in _hell _these guys are getting this box! One of them reaches out for it and asks "can I see?" I hug the box more protectively to me and in my most stern mother voice tell him, "No! It's only a decoration!"
> 
> Well, this sweet young man shows me his tattoo on the back of his leg and it is almost identical to the picture on my box! Of course, I immediately hand him the box so he could look at the picture closer. He kept saying, " very nice, very nice" and we were all laughing and smiling. Anyone with a cool tattoo like his can be trusted in my book.


Isn’t it so cool when a we share a connection with total strangers in this way?! Thanks, you made me smile!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Isn’t it so cool when a we share a connection with total strangers in this way?! Thanks, you made me smile!


Oh yeah, that's what was so cool about it. All barriers of culture, language and age were transcended because of this motif.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Great story Tanna!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

That is great Tannas. It actually brought a little smile to my horrible terrible no good, absolutely horrendous day.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Sending out light and good, healing energy to all of you who are hurt, sick or having a rough time. 
Hugs to everyone, too!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

thanks WitchyKitty, I won't push you in the pool.............for a while.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

That's a great story Tanna!!!
I hope all who are ill get well quickly!
Death....I'm so sorry you are having such a bad day!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

deathrisesagain said:


> thanks WitchyKitty, I won't push you in the pool.............for a while.


LOL! Thanks. ?
Though, we are having an odd heat spell...and I'm having a good deal of back pain, lately...I might just jump in that nice, cool water, myself!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

deathrisesagain said:


> That is great Tannas. It actually brought a little smile to my horrible terrible no good, absolutely horrendous day.


I just had to chime in and ask if your name’s Alexander


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Its reaper shipping day! Im excited but nervous. Hope you like everything victim.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

There is a theme here. I was a procrastinator getting my list posted and now I am a procrastinator getting my box packed and shipped. Maybe I am just worried they wont like what direction I went with their list? Ugh, I guess I better just pack it up and wait to see. My last project failed last night. Ordered more supplies but they wont come until Sunday. Do I go with what I have or ship some now and more later? Funny how SR can be so stressful 
Then again it is the best time of the year so wouldn't miss it ?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Awww, thanks for all the likes on my post office post. I was worried it would come across that I thought the guys were up to something because they were young, male or Brazilian. In fact, back in the 80's, I dated a young, male, Brazilian that's how I knew they were speaking Portuguese. It was just the way they were obviously interested in my package and kept looking at me, as if sizing me up, and my inbred city mistrust of strangers that made me suspicious. 

I'll post a picture of what was on the box after my reap reveal. I'd do it now but I don't want to give away my identity to my victim.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Shipping deadline is tomorrow! If there is a problem let me know...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Spookerstar, maybe ship now, & do a second box later if you feel guilty about not sending something. I'm discovering the easier I think it's going to be, the longer it takes. I saw some pretty cool stuff outside during reaper weekend, I think your victim will be very happy with everything!


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Today, after the right rituals and incantations, my package sprouted hybrid dragon-bat wings (or was it hybrid bat-dragon wings?) and took flight! Fare thee well, my little box of creepy treats! May you reach your destination soon...


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

A victim out there should expect a delivery on Monday. I hope you like your reap creepy one. ?


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Down to the wire, life's just gotten in the way. My package is all boxed up and ready to go...dropping it off at UPS tomorrow.


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop (Jul 7, 2019)

Got my package wrapped up and ready to send tomorrow. Haven't really had a lot of experience packing things so I just did my best. Let's just say I hope my victim likes bubble wrap.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Filthycreationworkshop said:


> Got my package wrapped up and ready to send tomorrow. Haven't really had a lot of experience packing things so I just did my best. Let's just say I hope my victim likes bubble wrap.


Probably half of my victim's boxes consist of bubble wrap, lol! When people send me bubble wrap, I fold it and pack it away for future reuse. I have a lot of bubble wrap, lol. I use a lot of bubble wrap. 

...the more I say bubble wrap, the less they look like actual words...


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

A good bit of bubble wrap used here too. My box was packed super tight. I didn’t want things rattling around. I didn’t have a lot of breakables,so it should be fine.


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop (Jul 7, 2019)

And I got confirmation that my package has been shipped. I wasn't able to do it personally (had together an early bus to work) but I had family do it who sent it via UPS (that's no gonna be a problem is it).


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Dear victim, your reap has been dropped off at the shipping center. Due to the weekend,and all the reaps delivered this past week, the flying monkeys have taken the weekend off, so they wont pick it up until next week. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Everyone, go check your back doors, a package was delivered about an hour ago!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Our apologies, dear Victim. Your reap has been sent, but we were so far behind that we just finished everything and boxed it up in such a rush this morning to get to the post office before it closed, that the boxes are devoid of decoration and there's no note to explain anything. Expected delivery is Monday. Fingers crossed that it all arrives intact and you like it. We had a blast putting it together for you!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Just got my update from my flying monkeys. All is going well with transport and your reap is still expected to be delivered on Monday victim.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Great reaps so far and soooo happy to hear that whatever delivery system folks be using is working well for them. Alas my delivery system has stalled out, claims my packages are still here at home and were NOT handed to a counter jockey on Thursday. Attempted to rattle the cage by got the usual response .... Crickets.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

That's frustrating Stinkerbell and Frog prince! Hopefully by Monday you have an update that all is going according to plan.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Tracking says my victims package will be delivered Monday. Exciting!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Can't wait to see all these reaps!!!

NormalLikeYou, I'm sure your victim won't mind an undecorated box...not everyone decorates...its the thoughtful gifts inside the box that count! You can tell them about everything once they post!

Stinkerbell and Frog Prince, I hope you get everything straightened out!!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Ok i just got a text that says my delivery schedule has been updated to Tuesday. So I guess its arriving Tuesday not Monday like it originally said.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

In by the skin of my teeth Victim. Your reap is on it's way and in 3 days your patience will be rewarded.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Why don't we all pull out the little money we have left (especially after the Big Reaper is just about done) and start our own delivery service, Secret Reaper packages are of course.......FREE for delivery, and we could even do free pick up from our houses. We'll charge everone else.I bet if we all worked together, we could get one started. LOL


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Sure, let's get the ninja gerbils & flying monkeys to work together, & we can have one day delivery!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

So my victim didn't post that they recieved a package today. I guess I'll ask tomorrow if everything made it ok.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

So i dropped off my reap today at the shipping center, and the lady at the counter saw my notebook with my Secret Reaper notes and she was like "Does that say Secret Reaper?" and i was like yea, it's our "Secret Santa". Lets just say she was quiet for a moment, and gave me a look that i thought i was gonna be kicked out and that she goes "That is awesome. I love that." and I made her day. Having a bad few days myself, it kinda made me smile knowing that it made her day with my Reap. After that, she did everything she could to help me remain well........secret. I had no choice but to tell her about our Forum, and she's all like "I love that, i'm gonna have to tell my co-work, who really loves halloween, and we'll have to check it out.".............let's just say, we might have two new Reapers soon.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Dear victim, your package will be delivered this Thursday to you finally! 

And to my wonderful reaper, I will be on vacation tomorrow morning till next Saturday, my sister will be checking the mail while I'm away and bring in any package if it arrives while I'm gone, so I may be a little delayed taking photos! 

I am loving seeing all of these fantastic reaps everyone is getting!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Victim, according to the tracking data you will be receiving a package tomorrow!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

On the topic of bubble wrap...I love the stuff. I actually play with it lol. I should save it to use it later but I can't help myself.

So my package is off. Should arrive Tuesday I think I remember the lady saying. I think I left the tracking slip in the car so I'll check later to make sure but it's done and off.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> So my victim didn't post that they recieved a package today. I guess I'll ask tomorrow if everything made it ok.


I hope they post, soon!!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Monday is going to be an exciting day! My poor victim has to wait till the 19th to be reaped.


----------



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

Alright Victim, tracking says: 
“Expected delivery
*Monday, September 16, 08:00PM”*

Very excited!!!


----------



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

deathrisesagain said:


> So i dropped off my reap today at the shipping center, and the lady at the counter saw my notebook with my Secret Reaper notes and she was like "Does that say Secret Reaper?" and i was like yea, it's our "Secret Santa". Lets just say she was quiet for a moment, and gave me a look that i thought i was gonna be kicked out and that she goes "That is awesome. I love that." and I made her day. Having a bad few days myself, it kinda made me smile knowing that it made her day with my Reap. After that, she did everything she could to help me remain well........secret. I had no choice but to tell her about our Forum, and she's all like "I love that, i'm gonna have to tell my co-work, who really loves halloween, and we'll have to check it out.".............let's just say, we might have two new Reapers soon.


That’s awesome! I had a similar interaction when dropping off my package and she was so excited that she showed me her Halloween decorations on her phone and pictures of her Halloween costumes. It’s always nice to share the Halloween love. I told her about the forum and she asked for me to write it down for her. Might have three new reapers now!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

That would be fantastic!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Still no response from my victim...I kind if suspected this, but I'll wait a few more days before posting photos of what I sent.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Still no response from my victim...I kind if suspected this, but I'll wait a few more days before posting photos of what I sent.


Could they be out of town?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

She hasn't posted since the sign up about a month ago. I think she forgot what she agreed to do. We'll see.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Momof2! said:


> Could they be out of town?


Or maybe there was an emergency of some kind. It happens....


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Sure, anything is possible. I'll wait patiently. I'm happy this many people are sharing what they recieved. So many creative ideas. It's great to get new ideas for future haunts!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I was surprised nobody said anything about my victim's package at the post office. I decorated the box up nice and everything. ?‍♀


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Ladyfrog said:


> I was surprised nobody said anything about my victim's package at the post office. I decorated the box up nice and everything. ?‍♀


Maybe it was a bad day at the post office . I’m sure the people that see it along the way will love it.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I just got a text from FedEx that says my reap is being delivered today. Yay! At first it said today, then I got a text the other day saying it would be Tuesday, then another just now that says today. Anyway, I hope my vicitm likes everything. It's not a huge package like some I'm seeing, but it's within the guidelines and was all made and bought with Halloween love.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I wonder if Lady Arsenic's Victim's own Victim has received their Reaping...or if they haven't sent yet, either, as well as not having posted their reap.

Oh, I hope they eventually get back on the forum and let us know what's up!! Even just a quick message to bethene if something has them held up. I hope They have gotten their reap, will post, soon, and that their Victim has gotten or will get their reap soon!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Lady Arsenic said:


> She hasn't posted since the sign up about a month ago. I think she forgot what she agreed to do. We'll see.


Oh no, how disheartening Lady Arsenic; I hope you hear something soon.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Or maybe there was an emergency of some kind. It happens....


Actually it does. 

I am playing catch-up right now and am blown away by all the amazing reaps folks have received. Way to go reapers! I can hardly wait to see all the reaps that are flying around and yet to be delivered. It is going to be an exciting week for sure!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Sure, anything is possible. I'll wait patiently. I'm happy this many people are sharing what they recieved. So many creative ideas. It's great to get new ideas for future haunts!


We would love to see pictures. Perhaps you can post photos for us to see? If your victim is having some sort of difficulty I sure she will be happy that you did that. I am looking forward to seeing what you sent!???

I always forget to take pictures before I send the reap to my victim. I am so lucky to have victims who do an amazing job posting photos. A huge thank you this year to WitchyKitty, I had a lot of fun and an adventure putting her reap together!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> We would love to see pictures. Perhaps you can post photos for us to see? If your victim is having some sort of difficulty I sure she will be happy that you did that. I am looking forward to seeing what you sent!???
> 
> I always forget to take pictures before I send the reap to my victim. I am so lucky to have victims who do an amazing job posting photos. A huge thank you this year to WitchyKitty, I had a lot of fun and an adventure putting her reap together!


A huge thank you, too, for putting together such an amazing reap!

I try to always take pics of every item, now, just in case. You never know!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

My flying monkeys are officially done for the season. Delivery has been achieved.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> I wonder if Lady Arsenic's Victim's own Victim has received their Reaping...or if they haven't sent yet, either, as well as not having posted their reap.
> 
> Oh, I hope they eventually get back on the forum and let us know what's up!! Even just a quick message to bethene if something has them held up. I hope They have gotten their reap, will post, soon, and that their Victim has gotten or will get their reap soon!!


I thought the same thing. I hope the rescue reapers are ready!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

X-Pired said:


> We would love to see pictures. Perhaps you can post photos for us to see? If your victim is having some sort of difficulty I sure she will be happy that you did that. I am looking forward to seeing what you sent!???
> 
> I always forget to take pictures before I send the reap to my victim. I am so lucky to have victims who do an amazing job posting photos. A huge thank you this year to WitchyKitty, I had a lot of fun and an adventure putting her reap together!


Oh, absolutely, it isn't much, but I'll share the pictures I took on Saturday if I haven't heard from her by then. If nothing else, the crafters here will enjoy seeing something creative.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

mortiaddams said:


> Alright Victim, tracking says:
> “Expected delivery
> *Monday, September 16, 08:00PM”*
> 
> Very excited!!!


Mortiaddams, Just a quick thank you and ensure you know we received the reap. Time crunch to get to school so I will post pictures after class I promise! The box alone deserves some love because it was fun to see all the work you put in, yeah I opened it couldn't wait 5 more hours. No disappointment here you did a great job. 

Thank you,

Deaded and Morena


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop (Jul 7, 2019)

My tracking number is finally showing up on the UPS website... Unfortunately still no ETA. But rest assured it is coming.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Momof2! said:


> Maybe it was a bad day at the post office . I’m sure the people that see it along the way will love it.


Oh I know they will! I was a mail carrier for 6 years and I loved seeing unique things. One time at Mother's day I delivered a letter addressed to "Evil Stepmother" ?


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Ladyfrog said:


> Oh I know they will! I was a mail carrier for 6 years and I loved seeing unique things. One time at Mother's day I delivered a letter addressed to "Evil Stepmother" ?


Ahh must have been for my stepmom! Lol! 
Sorry..not sorry.


----------



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

DeadED said:


> Mortiaddams, Just a quick thank you and ensure you know we received the reap. Time crunch to get to school so I will post pictures after class I promise! The box alone deserves some love because it was fun to see all the work you put in, yeah I opened it couldn't wait 5 more hours. No disappointment here you did a great job.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Deaded and Morena


Deaded and Morena,

So glad you received it!! Thanks for letting us know! It was a lot of fun to make and I was so excited to send it to you both. I couldn't fit everything in the smaller box hence the larger box & there's a serving dish under the box, just in case you missed it! Have a great class


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok boxes dropped off at the post office and should arrive on Wednesday. No one batted an eye at the decorations. They have seen it all apparently!??


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

My victims package was delivered today. I hope they got it. I’ll be worried until I know for sure.

I’ve been stalking the forum all day. Seriously.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

OK as promised. My Reaping.

First, it came like this nothing too crazy...









Then I began to peel the box away to see...








Hmmm, what waits inside?









How cute! Look at the time went into this packaging. Might as well since it is looking back at us.









Oh, there are some goodies inside!








Another box??? What even the flaps have goodies on them!








Look at the creativity a hand made box AND .. AND, Skulls and eyeballs used as popcorn stuffing








Then the fun didn't stop there








A Coraline POP we have been looking for (Morena grabbed it quite quickly) and the Handbook for the recently deceased I been debating on since last year! Ghostbuster socks (which I will be sporting) Día de Muertos Cookie cutters (maybe I'll get cookies on Nov 1!). Spellbooks and a potion bottle. under the box was ...








The neat little tray with our names on it. Sadly Morena's name fell off I desperately searched for the missing M and O the box didn't make it but I guess the skull ate them since I never found them 

But as I said this was a fun reap to open little surprises throughout. Thank you again Mortiaddams you brought some smiles to the Deaded household.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

DeadEd, I love all the thought that went into that packaging, was a fun gift to open!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Sorry just realized, posted in the wrong thread feel free to move it, if possible


----------



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

DeadED said:


> OK as promised. My Reaping.
> 
> First, it came like this nothing too crazy...
> 
> ...


Oh I'm so happy you enjoyed it! What a bummer about the fallen off letters. I wonder where in the world they're floating around now. Maybe an alternate dimension or the bottom of a carrier truck. I hope the tray is still of use somehow. I really appreciate you taking the time the write this and post pictures. It feels nice to know the gifts are all enjoyed and appreciated. I hope you all have a wonderful spooky season!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

DeadED said:


> OK as promised. My Reaping.
> 
> First, it came like this nothing too crazy...
> 
> ...


Great reap! The tray is cool...too bad some letters are missing. I bet that could be fixed! Love the cookie cutters and spell books, love the skeleton arm holding the card...what was all in the first box? I see a glowing skeleton ground breaker, but what else is in there? More skeleton stuff?


----------



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

WitchyKitty said:


> Great reap! The tray is cool...too bad some letters are missing. I bet that could be fixed! Love the cookie cutters and spell books, love the skeleton arm holding the card...what was all in the first box? I see a glowing skeleton ground breaker, but what else is in there? More skeleton stuff?


Thanks WitchyKitty! Yeah DeadEd, I could remake and send over the missing letters in an envelope and if you've got hot glue or super glue, you can just attach them on! The first box also had a skull and cookie cutters and the tray underneath


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

mortiaddams said:


> Thanks WitchyKitty! Yeah DeadEd, I could remake and send over the missing letters in an envelope and if you've got hot glue or super glue, you can just attach them on! The first box also had a skull and cookie cutters and the tray underneath


I see that, now that I'm home on my laptop! (I still just love how those skellie arms and hands are holding the card, lol. Great idea!)


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Still haven't heard form my victim. I know, I know, I'm impatient. I just wish I knew if they got it. It was delivered yesterday. I hope they aren't out of town or something. If that was the case hopefully someone is picking up the mail.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope everyone who is waiting to hear from their Victim...or waiting for a reap...hears something, soon!! Missing Reapers can always be a worry for so many reasons...and so can reaps left on porches while they are away! 

I'm keeping hopes up high that all will show up!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I got a really nice thank you note from my victim. I was thankful because there was an issue with the zip code. I trusted my flying monkeys, wished them well and sent them away. My victim hasn't been online in a little bit and I didn't take pics of anything this year (oops!), so . . .


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

GiggleFairy said:


> I got a really nice thank you note from my victim. I was thankful because there was an issue with the zip code. I trusted my flying monkeys, wished them well and sent them away. My victim hasn't been online in a little bit and I didn't take pics of anything this year (oops!), so . . .


Didn't you see your Victim posted photos? In the Picture thread, page 30, for me, anyway. post number five hundred and something...lemme go check...587.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am out of town for a couple days..in a cabin on the shores of Lake Michigan at Holland state park.with. my daughter.. Will answer messages assuming I can pull them up!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> I am out of town for a couple days..in a cabin on the shores of Lake Michigan at Holland state park.with. my daughter.. Will answer messages assuming I can pull them up!!!


Have fun!!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

bethene said:


> I am out of town for a couple days..in a cabin on the shores of Lake Michigan at Holland state park.with. my daughter.. Will answer messages assuming I can pull them up!!!


Enjoy! That sounds lovely and relaxing


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

WooHoo! My packages will arrive one day early and should be delivered today! So nervous!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> WooHoo! My packages will arrive one day early and should be delivered today! So nervous!


Mine too! Will they like it? Did anything break? Did anything melt? Ahhh


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

GiggleFairy said:


> I got a really nice thank you note from my victim. I was thankful because there was an issue with the zip code. I trusted my flying monkeys, wished them well and sent them away. My victim hasn't been online in a little bit and I didn't take pics of anything this year (oops!), so . . .


Oh no didnt you see the pictures and thank you I posted? I put them up before I sent you the personal thank you note!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Oh no didnt you see the pictures and thank you I posted? I put them up before I sent you the personal thank you note!


I'm in the wrong dang thread, lol. Thanks y'all!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

GiggleFairy said:


> I'm in the wrong dang thread, lol. Thanks y'all!


I'm not sure if you saw my post about the pictures of your Reap you sent being posted over in the other thread or not, so I'll tell you again, it's on page 30, post number 587 if you want to go see her pictures she posted!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

Dear Victim, It appears the Flying Monkeys have been flapping their wings tiredlessly. It has made good timing, and The Ninja Gerbil reported that it should be delivered within the next couple of days........
Talk about being super nervous.........Will you like it? Will you hate it? What will be your thoughts about your reap? Will i be banned from Secret Reaper because of it? These are just a few questions running through my mind. Rest assured, it was made with my blood, sweat, tears and maybe a few curse words (all quite literally too.)


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop (Jul 7, 2019)

It appears my victim's package was delivered today. Hope they like it.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> I hope your Victim posts the picture on the box so we know what this cool tattoo looked like!











It was a steampunk skull! Looked almost identical except the drawing had more detail than the tattoo.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> View attachment 720742
> 
> It was a steampunk skull! Looked almost identical except the drawing had more detail than the tattoo.


Oh yea! Mystery solved. I wondered if it was the Baron insted. Very cool photo. I will have to go back and read your victims wish list. You are always so meticulous at researching and making everything so real! Awesome reap!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

This is my view this fine morning


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> This is my view this fine morning


I don't see anything...are your eyes closed? Lol! I can't wait to see what you see and hope you are having a wonderful time.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

bethene said:


> This is my view this fine morning


I don't see anything lol.


----------



## zerocharisma (Sep 4, 2018)

_oops - wrong thread!_


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Lady Arsenic said:


> She hasn't posted since the sign up about a month ago. I think she forgot what she agreed to do. We'll see.


That sucks. No doubt some people sign up on forums, get excited about an activity, but then blow it off and move on to other things the next morning. Hope that isn't the case here.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

deathrisesagain said:


> Dear Victim, It appears the Flying Monkeys have been flapping their wings tiredlessly. It has made good timing, and The Ninja Gerbil reported that it should be delivered within the next couple of days........
> Talk about being super nervous.........Will you like it? Will you hate it? What will be your thoughts about your reap? Will i be banned from Secret Reaper because of it? These are just a few questions running through my mind. Rest assured, it was made with my blood, sweat, tears and maybe a few curse words (all quite literally too.)


Holy smokes! What did you send that could get you banned from secret reaper? Sounds intriguing and I can hardly wait to see!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

You know, a few dead bodies, maybe a a horde of spiders, couple dozen snakes, a few curses, a hex or two.

Did anyone get reaped today?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

deathrisesagain said:


> You know, a few dead bodies, maybe a a horde of spiders, couple dozen snakes, a few curses, a hex or two.
> 
> Did anyone get reaped today?


Nope, non of that will get ya banned from the secret reaper. Those types of things are to be expected! At least if one is lucky! ???


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I am not home but have been informed that there is a rather odd box waiting for me that was left on my doorstep today. I'm super excited and am looking forward to opening it! I won't be home for a couple of days but will share photos as soon as possible!


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

I received my gifts.  Thank you, lisa48317. I can post pics sometime in the coming days. And I will try to find you to PM you a thank you.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

mortiaddams said:


> Thanks WitchyKitty! Yeah DeadEd, I could remake and send over the missing letters in an envelope and if you've got hot glue or super glue, you can just attach them on! The first box also had a skull and cookie cutters and the tray underneath


That would be great! Was going to fix it if I had the letters. I think we all understand the mail can be rough.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> I see that, now that I'm home on my laptop! (I still just love how those skellie arms and hands are holding the card, lol. Great idea!)


I loved how it was attached so it popped up when opening the lid, so much fun.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I was reaped!!! My sister brought in the box on Thursday and I just came home from vacation to it!! WOW!! Thank you SO much Amyml!!! Pictures will be posted of everything tonight!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I wish my pictures would have shown up...not sure why it didn't!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

This was my view


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> This was my view
> View attachment 721094


Beautiful!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

bethene said:


> This was my view
> View attachment 721094


Lovely!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

It was...but back to the real world...lol!


----------

